# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  نظرات في تحقيق العلامة محمود شاكر لـ(أسرار البلاغة)

## الحُميدي

*بسم الله الرحمن**الرحيم* *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**:
**بينما أقرأ الكتاب الرائق لإمام البيان عبد القاهر الجرجاني -رحمه الله**- (**أسرار البلاغة ) ، بتحقيق العلامة محمود شاكر -رحمه الله(1)، ألفيت فيه**مواطن تستدعي النظر، و الوقوف مع قراءة المحقق -لمتن الكتاب- على حذر،و قد**قيدتها عندي في وريقات، و ضمنتها تنبيهات و توضيحات، سأنقلها طلبا للإفادة**و الإنباه ، و راجيا النوال من عند الله ، و سائلا الرحمة لي و للمحقق يوم**التلاق**.* *

------------------------------------------------

(1) ط: دار المدني، سنة:1991م، و هذا الكتاب هدية من الأخ المفضال عبدالرحمن المغربي ، أهداه لي لما زارني هو و الأخ الفاضل أبو صهيب السلفي،شكر الله لهما و بارك فيهما ، و غفر لي تقصيري في حقهما*

----------


## الحُميدي

*أبتدأ إن شاء الله نقل ما سطرته في القراطيس،
لما يسر الله لي الوقوف على كتاب "أسرار البلاغة" للشيخ الإمام عبد القاهرالجرجاني -رحمه الله-، بتحقيق الشيخ العلامة الأديب محمود شاكر -رحمهالله-،اغتبطت بهذا العلق النفيس و سررت به، و قرأته قراءى المشوق إلى لقطدرره و فوائده، و الشغوف بحمع شعث غرره و عوائده، و أثناء تيك القراءة،ألفيت بعض الأخطاء في التحقيق ، منها ما أقطع بخطئه و اعوجاجه، و منها ماأرجح كونها كذلك، لعدم وقوفي على النسخ المخطوطة للكتاب، و وقوع هذهالأخطاء في تحقيقات الأكابر، ليس بمنقص من أقدارهم، و لا بغامز في صحةأنظارهم، و لكن الجواد المجلي يكبو، والسيف العضب ينبو، و نسأل الله تعالىالعصمة من الزلل و الخلل، و الإخلاص في القول و العمل.

و هناك أمران، أود التنبيه عليهما، و الإشارة إليهما، و هما :

الأول: وهو أن مما يؤاخذ على المحقق إقدامه على التصرف في متن الكتاب ،بمجرد أنه استجاد و استصوب خلاف ما هو مثبت في المتن، و هذا فيه نقضللأمانة العلمية التي يجب على المحقق أن يلتزم بها أشد الالتزام ، و إلاعُد مغيرا على الكتاب محرفا له،و كان من الحري به أن يذر متن الكتاب كماهو ، ثم يذكر في حاشيته ما استجاده و استصوبه، لا أن يهوي على النص الذيأجمعت عليه الأصول المعتمدة بالتغيير و التصرف، فحينها يصير له حظ و نصيبمن تأليف الكتاب،و يغدو القارئ يطالع الكتاب بتعديلات و تنميقات "شاكرية" -إن صحة النسبة-، مع أن ما استجاده المحقق بخلاف ما ظنه في كثير منالمواطن ،كما سأبينه إن شاء الله تعالى.

* *و الثاني: أنه لن يصفو نظر الواقف على هذه "النظرات" إلا بالرجوع إلى**الكتاب الأصل، و مقابلته بما سطرته و قيدته، لأنني عند نقل كلام المؤلف**اختصره اختصارا، لا يسعف من رام الحكم على هاته (النظرات) ، و الله الموفق**للرشد و الصواب**.* 
*
*

----------


## الحُميدي

*ا**لموطن الأول**:** قال المؤلف (ص:24):" ..،و الشذرةِ من الذهب، تراها بصحبة الجواهر لها في**القلادة، و اكتنافِها في عنق الغادة، و وصلها بريق جمرتها و التهاب**جوهرها،بأنوار تلك الدرر التي تجاورها،**..." .

**قال المحقق : " في المخطوطة و المطبوعتين :"و صلتها بريق حمرتها"، و ما أثبت من القراءة أجود**."

**قلت: كذا قال المحقق مثبتا الجودة لما أثبته في المتن، و قبل بيان ضعف و**بُعد ما جوَّده، أنقل كلاما للمحقق في عدم ركونه إلى تصحيحات الشيخ محمد**عبده -رحمه الله- عند اعتماده على مطبوعة الشيخ رشيد رضا -رحمه الله**-* *للكتاب نفسه، فبين سبب ذلك قائلا:" ..، ما أعلمه من تسرع الشيخ عبده و**طغيانه في التصحيح بغير دليل، اعتمادا على ذكائه، و حبه الظهور على**أقرانه،.."(ص:8**).

**و هذا الكلام غير مستغرب من المحقق في حق الشيخ محمد عبده، إذ منثور كلامه**في مقدمته ينضح بمناوءته له، و لكني لا أروم رمي المحقق بما رمى به الشيخ**محمد عبده، و لكنه وافقه في "اعتماده على ذكائه" ، إذ الإقدام على تغيير**ضبط متن أجمعت عليه النسخ المعتمدة في التحقيق، يدل على فرط الاستناد على**مجرد الذكاء و الفهم، و كذا ما استصوبته القريحة، و إن كان بغير موجب**للتصحيح و التقويم ، كما الشأن في هذا الموطن، و أود إيراد متن النص كما**ورد في الأصول المعتمد عليها**: "...**،و الشذرةِ من الذهب، تراها بصحبة الجواهر لها في القلادة، و اكتنافِها في عنق الغادة،**و صِلَتِها بَرِيقَ حُمرتها**و التهاب جوهرها،بأنوار تلك الدرر**التي تجاورها،**.."

**فالمعنى على هذا المنوال صحيح مستقيم، و هذا فيه كفاية لأهل التحقيق، إذ**تغيير متن نص صحيح المعنى و المبنى، فيه من الجسر ما لا يخفى على الناظر،**كيف..، و هو أجود و أبلغ و أفصح مما أثبته المحقق، إذ الذهب معروف بحُمرة**بريقه، و إذا انتظمت شذرة منه في سِلك درر و توسطته، كانت أشد وضاءة و**لمعانا لبياض أنوار تلك الدرر، فيغدو بريقها أجلب للأنظار، و أنفذ إلى**الأبصار، من بقائها فذة عن ذاك الدر المنتظِم، وعروا من ذاك السلك**الملتئم، و هذا ما رام الجرجانيُّ إبرازه، و من وراء هذا المثال إنجازه، و**الله تعالى أجل و أعلم**.

**و أما إثباته -أي المحقق- لـ(الوَصْلِ) مكان (الصِلَةِ) ، فهو من قبيل**سابقه (أي إبدال "الحُمرة" بـ"الجمرة")، من غير عذر يرفع عنه الملام، و لا**مؤذن له في استباحة ذاك المَقام، إذ لو اختصرتَ كلام الجرجانيِّ ، و**قلتَ:" و صِلة بريق حمرة الشذرة، بأنوار تلك الدرر.."، لكان الكلام غاية**في الاستقامة و الاعتدال، و هذا يجلي لك أن قراءة المحقق لهذا النص ،**قراءة منآدة عن الجادة، لم يُهد فيها إلى سواء السبيل، و لو لا خشية**التطويل، لأسعفت داعي النفس إلى التتميم و التذييل، و لكن إذا رام رائم**ذلك تلفعنا من البدار بدثار، و الله الموفق للرشد و الصواب**.*

----------


## الحُميدي

*الموطن الثاني**:** قال المؤلف (ص:27):"...،فإن هذه أصول كبيرة، كأن جل محاسن الكلام،**..".

**قال المحقق:" في المطبوعتين و المخطوطة:(كان جل)، و الصواب ما أثبت**".

**قلت: لقد أطلت الوقوف حُذاء هذا الموطن، تعجبا من إقدام المحقق على مخالفة**المطبوعتين و المخطوطة، من أجل أنه استصوب خلاف ما في تيك النسخ، و تصرفه**في هذا المتن أورث كلام الإمام الجرجاني في هذا السياق اضطرابا و قلقا، لا**يليقان بطالب وقف من بحر اللسان العربي على ضحضاحه،فكيف بمن تروَّى من**عِذابه و مِلاحه،و غاص عميق غوره،و استجلى كمين قعره،و بيان ذلك كالآتي**:

**فالمؤلف بين أن أولى أنواع البلاغة بالعناية هي**:"* *التشبيه"و"التمثي  ل"و"الاستعارة"،   ذلك لأنها أصول كبيرة، ثم أورد كلاما**يستدل به لذلك ، و هو قوله:"..، كان جل محاسن الكلام- إن لم نقل كلها**-* *متفرعة عنها، و راجعة إليها،**.."

**فهو جعل هذا التفصيل كالدليل على أولوية العناية بتلك الأنواع،و أما إذا**أبدلت (كان) بـ(كأن)، فإنها ستنزل بدليل المؤلف من درجة القطع و الجزم،**إلى درك الظن و الشك**.
**ومكمن الاختلال من حيث المعنى : أنه جزم بأن تلك الأنواع أصول كبيرة ، ثم**بين وجه ذلك على الشك و الظن، الذي يهدم ما جزم به أولا ، كما أن هناك**اختلالا من حيث الاستدلال، إذ (كأن) ليس فيها مقنع لذوي التحقيق و**التمحيص، حتى يذعنوا لما بُني على أساسها، و هل مثل الجرناني الإمام يستند**عليها، و يبني أصوله على أساسها؟**

**و أما (كأن) الواردة بعد الموطن السالفِ ذكره، فهي بمعنى التشبيه، بخلاف**(كأن) التي استصوبها المحقق ، فليس لها في التشبيه مدخل، و بالسياق يدرك**ذلك، و الله تعالى أجل و أعلم**.* *.*

----------


## الحُميدي

*الموطن الثالث**:* *قال المؤلف (ص:29):"..، عُطِف عِنانُ الشرحِ إلى الفصلين الآخَرَيْن،**فَوُفِّيَا حقوقَهما ، و بُيِّن فروقُهما، ثم يُنْصَرفُ إلى استقصاء**الكلام في "الاستعارة**"."**
**قال المحقق:"في المخطوطة و المطبوعيتن :(فوفى)، و الصواب ما أثبت."**

**قلت: هذا الموطن يحذو حذو سابقِه، فالجَسْر كثَّر من عثرات المحقق و**مزالقِه، فلفرْط اعتماده على فهمه ، جَسَر على تخطئة ما أجمعت عليه النسخ،**حيث ضَبَطَتْ ما زعمه المحقق خطأً على هذا النحو :(فوفَّى حقوقَهما)، و**أخذ يتكلف جعْلَ فعلَ (وفَّى) مبنيا لما لم يسمَّ فاعله، و ألصق به ألف**التثنية متسلطا بذلك على متن الكتاب، و قد أورث هذا الصنيع من المحقق كلام**المؤلف سماجة و ركاكة، تتجلى للناظر عند قراءة النص قراءة صحيحة ، و**مقارنتها بقراءة المحقق الغثَّة، و بيان ذلك كالآتي**:
**فإن ضمير فعل (وفَّى) من كلام المؤلف يعود على (عِنان الشرح)، و هذه هي**القراءة الصائبة لكلام المؤلف:"..، عُطف عِنان الشرحِ إلى الفصلين**الآخَرَيْن، فوفَّى -أي عِنان الشرح- حقوقَهما،و بَيَّن فروقَهما، ثم**يَنْصَرِفُ-أي عِنان الشرح- إلى استقصاء الكلام في (الاستعارة)."**

**فقارِنْ بينهما يَلُحْ لك نور الصباحة و الملاحة، يُبدد حُلْكة السماجة و الغثاثة ، و الله المستعان**.

**و حتى قراءة المحقق المُعْوَجَّة لم تسلم من زيغٍ ينادي عليها بالسقوط و**الاختلال، و ذاك حيث أثبت :" ..،وبُيِّنَ فروقُهما،."، و الصحيح أن**يُثْبِت :"..، و بُيِّنتْ فروقُهما،" لأن " الفروق" جمع كثرة و هو مؤنث، و**أسأل الله تعالى العفو و الغفران لي و للمحقق**.*

----------


## الحُميدي

الموطن الرابع : قال المؤلف (ص:152): "...،و وِزان ذلك ان القِطَع التي يجئ من مجموعها صورة الشَّنْف و الخاتم أو غيرهما من الصور المركبة من أجزاء مختلفة الشكل، لو لم يكن بينها تناسب، أمكن ذلك التناسب أن يلائم بينهما الملاءمة المخصوصة، و يوصَلَ الوصل الخاص، لم يكن ليحصل لك من تأليفها الصورة المقصودة. ألا ترى أنك لو جئت بأجزاء مخالفة لها في الشكل، ثم أردتها على أن تصير إلى الصورة التي كانت من تلك الأولى، طلبت ما يستحيل،.." 

قال المحقق:" في المخطوطة و المطبوعتين : ( الأول)، و هو لا يستقيم".

قلت: كذا زعم المحقق مسقطا لما أثْبَتَتهُ النسخ بأجمعها، و ما ادعاه بين البطلان، إذ أن المؤلف قابَل بين "القطع" -في بداية كلامه- و "الأجزاء" حين قال: " ألا ترى أنك لو جئت بأجزاء مخالفة لها- أي لتلك القطع- في الشكل،.."، فقوله:".. التي كانت من تلك الأول،.." فتلك هنا إشارة إلى " القطع" الأُوَلِ (لا إلى الصورة كما ظن المحقق)، فكلمة " الأول" من كلام المؤلف تقرأ على أنها جمع لكلمة "الأَوَّل" ، لا على الإفراد كما صنع المحقق، حيث أوقع نفسه في الاشتباه و الإلباس، و كذا في الإغارة على متن الكتاب.

 و هذه العثرات و الهفوات البَيِّنة من مثل هذا الرجل لا تساغ إلا على مضض، و تحصَّل لي بعد تأمل، أن حب الإتيان بما لم يأت به من تقدمه في تحقيق هذا الكتاب، و كذا التفطن لما لم يتفطنوا له بظنه، هو الذي جرَّأ المحقق على التسلط على متن الكتاب، و سيأتي ما يدل على هذا .

و مما يجدر بكل محقق استحضاره -و هو مما فات محققنا هنا- أن إلصاق التهمة بقراءته و ضبطه و فهمه أولى من إلصاقها بنسخة المخطوط أو ناسخ المخطوط، و لا تلصق التهمة بالمخطوط أو ناسخها إلا عن يقين، و شرح هذا يطول ،و أراه بينا.


يتبع...،

----------


## الحُميدي

الموطن الخامس: قال المؤلف (ص: 179) :" ..، و نبه على أن بالمشبه حاجة إلى فضل فكر، و أن يكون فكره فكرَ من يراجع عقله و يستعينه على تمام البيان."
 قال المحقق: " في المخطوطة و المطبوعتين: (أن يكون فكره فكرة)، و الصواب المحض ما أثبت".

 قلت: كذا ادعى المحقق مُمتطيا جواد ذكائه، الذي سهَّل له الجوْس خلال متن الكتاب و أثنائه، مُسْتبيحا لِحُرَمه، و مُستصغِرا لتغيير كَلِمِه، و ضبطُ المحقق لكلام المؤلف على هذا النحو :"..، و أن يكون فِكْرُهُ فِكرَ من يراجع عقله..." مزلة كبا فيها جوادُه، و كان في مهاوي الزلل ارتيادُه،و لم يسعفه في قراءة المتن قراءةً صحيحة فهمُهُ و عتادهُ و زادُهُ، و هاك القراءة التي كان عنها فهم و ذكاء المحقق بمعزل: " ..، و نبه على أن بالمشبه حاجة إلى فضل فِكْرٍ، و أن يكون فَكَّرَهُ فِكْرةَ من يراجع عقله و يستعينه على تمام البيان."
 فهذه هي القراءة الصحيحة و الفصيحة، التي ليس بعدها إلا مهامه تودي بسالكها إلى الإغارة و العبث بمتن الكتاب، و ما تمحض للمحقق إلا قراءة مكدرة و مشوبة،بينها و بين الصواب حجاب مستور، و إذا أُبْتَ للقراءة الصحيحة و حملت كلمة (فِكَرة) على أنها اسم هيئة، و استرشدتَ بالرجوع إلى كلام المؤلف من مبدئه، لاحت لك أنجم البيان مُبِدِّدةً ما استصوبه المحقق، و ذابَّةً عن كلام المؤلف التغيير و التحريف، و بالله تعالى نستيعن.

----------


## باحثة علم شرعي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الواحدي

> و هاك القراءة التي كان عنها فهم و ذكاء المحقق بمعزل: " ..، و نبه على أن بالمشبه حاجة إلى فضل فِكْرٍ، و أن يكون فَكَّرَهُ فِكْرةَ من يراجع عقله و يستعينه على تمام البيان."
>  فهذه هي القراءة الصحيحة و الفصيحة


هل يصحّ لغةً أن نقول: "فَكَّرْتُ الشيءَ" أو "أُفَكِّرُهُ"؟

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

بعض العبارات منك في حقه تحتاج إعادة نظر .

----------


## الحُميدي

> بارك الله فيك


و فيك بارك الله أيها الأخت الفاضلة..،

----------


## الحُميدي

> هل يصحّ لغةً أن نقول: "فَكَّرْتُ الشيءَ" أو "أُفَكِّرُهُ"؟


شكر الله لك أخي الفاضل هذه المساءلة..، و لعل نقل مدار كلام المؤلف يحوي جوابا:
"..، و لأجل هذه الدقة قال: (( يقول من فيها بعقل فَكَّرا ))، فمهد لما أراد أن يقول، و نبه على أن بالمشبه حاجة إلى فضل فكر، و أن يكون فكَّره فِكرة من يراجع عقله.."إلخ كلامه.




> بعض العبارات منك في حقه تحتاج إعادة نظر .


شكر الله لك أخي الفاضل ..، و سأعيد النظر فيما نبهت عليه، و ستكون عباراتي ألين إن شاء الله ..،

----------


## الواحدي

هلاّ أبنتَ، أخي الكريم؟
سؤالي واضح:
هل يصحّ لغةً أن نقول: "فَكَّرْتُ الشيءَ" أو "أُفَكِّرُهُ"؟

----------


## أبو القاسم

> : كذا ادعى المحقق مُمتطيا جواد ذكائه، الذي سهَّل له الجوْس خلال متن الكتاب و أثنائه، مُسْتبيحا لِحُرَمه، (إلخ)


أين الأدب؟!
(بصرف النظر عن موافقتك أو مخالفتك فيما ذهبت إليه من نقد)

----------


## الحُميدي

> هلاّ أبنتَ، أخي الكريم؟


قصدي أن المؤلف استعار ذاك التعبير من "شطر البيت" حتى يكون شرحه أبين و أقرب، و أما حكمي عليه بالصحة و الفصاحة : فقد اعتمدت على قريحتي العليلة، و لا يقولن قائل أنني تلبست بما رميت به المحقق، فقد بنيت حكمي على أن ثلاثة قُراء أفذاذ لم  يستشكلوا ما هو مثبت في النص، حتى أتى المحقق و تفرد بهذا الإستشكال، و هؤلاء القراء ، هم :

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الشيخ محمد عبده رحمه الله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إمام اللغة في عصره الشيخ محمد محمود الشنقيطي رحمه الله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الشيخ رشيد رضا رحمه الله.

و لا أنس  رابعا، وهو: المستشرق ( ريتير).

و لا زال سؤالك "الواضح"  يُعْوزه الجواب، و لعلك تفيدنا ، و من حياضك توردنا،  فإني لا  أدعي أن كل هاته  "النظرات" عارية من الخلل و الخطل،   و لكني أدعي أن ما أجمعت عليه الأصول هو الحق ، و إنما تحتاج لمن يقرأها قراءة صحيحة، و إني أبذل قصارى جهدي لتحقيق ذلك، و لا مانع إذا كان هناك من يعينني على خوض تلك المسالك، 

و هناك سبيل أسلكه مازحا،  وهو : ألا ترى أن مثل تصرفات الجرجاني في اللغة، حجة في هذا الباب، بحيث لو سلمنا بصحة تلك القراءة، أفادنا الجرجاني أن فعل "فكَّر" متعد بنفسه (أحيانا).





> أين الأدب؟!


شكر الله لك و بارك فيك..، هذه "النظرات" لا تخل من أدب ، و إن شيبت بحِدة و شدة، و لعل برد الانتصار لهذا الكتاب الجليل في بابه و لصاحبه، يغالب وقع تلك العبارات الممزوجة بالقسوة و الحدة، و هذا يحتاج لمنصف لا غير ...،

 و كذا الغيرة على التراث، و أما حبي لذاك الإمام فله بذور غرست منذ بلغت ست عشرة سنة، عندما ابتدأت دراسة البلاغة بضروبها

----------


## الواحدي

> قصدي أن المؤلف استعار ذاك التعبير من "شطر البيت" حتى يكون شرحه أبين و أقرب، و أما حكمي عليه بالصحة و الفصاحة : فقد اعتمدت على قريحتي العليلة، و لا يقولن قائل أنني تلبست بما رميت به المحقق، فقد بنيت حكمي على أن ثلاثة قُراء أفذاذ لم  يستشكلوا ما هو مثبت في النص، حتى أتى المحقق و تفرد بهذا الإستشكال، و هؤلاء القراء ، هم :
>  الشيخ محمد عبده رحمه الله.
>  إمام اللغة في عصره الشيخ محمد محمود الشنقيطي رحمه الله.
>  الشيخ رشيد رضا رحمه الله.
> و لا أنس  رابعا، وهو: المستشرق ( ريتير).


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أخي الكريم:
لا أحد من المشايخ الذين ذكرتَ ضبطها كما فعلتَ، بل هي في مطبوعة الشيخ رشيد رضا غير مشكولة. وعدم شكلها يمنح الجملة وجهًا محتملاً، لعلّه غاب عنك.
أمّا لماذا جزم العلامة أبو فهر، رحمه الله، بأنّ الذي أثبتَه هو الصواب المحض، فتلك مسألة أخرى، تنمّ عن عبقريته في التحقيق، بدلَ أن تكون سببا للتجاسُر على مقامه...
وكنت انزعجتُ مما سطره قلمك في حق هذا العلَم مذ قرأتُ أوّلَ "ملاحظاتك"، لكنني ألزمتُ نفسي بألاّ أعقِّب عليها إلى أن تنتهي منها جميعًا.
وأوّلُ كلام وقع في نفسي لمّا قرأتُ ما سطرتَ هو هذا البيت:
كَأنّ بناءَ القومِ ليس بقائمٍ --- سوى فوق أنقاضٍ لبيتِ الشّواكِرِ!
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

من ذا الذي ما ساء قطّ؟!    ومن له الحسنى فقط؟!
لعلي أتفق مع الأخ الفاضل في عدد من نقداته، بل لعل عندي أضعافها! 
ولكنَّ الذي أزعجني أنه لم يضع النقد في سياقه الصحيح، وهو أولاً: أن كل إساءة من الأستاذ شاكر - برَّد الله مضجعه - يقابلها مائة حسنة أو ألف حسنة! وثانياً: أن للأستاذ منهجاً خاصًّا في البحث العلمي وفي تحقيق النصوص، أسماه هو بمنهج التذوُّق. وخلاصته أن القارئ البصير يعايش النص بجميع حواسه ومداركه، فتسقط عن عينيه ستائر الزمان والمكان، ويرى الماضي كأنه يجري أمام عينيه. وهذه الرؤية هي عنده أصدق من روايات الرجال ونصوص المخطوطات.
ومن أجل ذلك تراه يكتب على الغلاف (قرأه محمود محمد شاكر)، بدلاً من (حققه)، لأن (حققه) إنما تصلح عنده للذين يصرفون عنايتهم إلى تدوين أغلاط النسّاخ والفروق بين النسخ.
وفي هذا "المنهج" كلام كثير ليس هذا موضعه، ولم يظهر له أثر ملموس عند تلاميذ الأستاذ شاكر.

وفي أسلوب الناقد الفاضل جرأة على مقام أهل العلم أشار إليها الإخوة الكرام، ولو ألان القول وتلطف في العبارة لكان خيراً له وأقوم بحجَّته، ولا سيما أن في نقداته ما يشير إلى بصيرة وعلم وذوق.

واما هذه الجملة (وأن يكون فكره فكرَ من يراجع عقله) فجُلّ الحق فيها مع الأستاذ شاكر، لأن (فكر) الأولى بمعنى تفكير، ولا يوجد مسوغ لجعلها فعلاً مضعَّفاً متعدِّيًا. ويبقى تغيير الأستاذ للكلمة الثانية واعتبار ذلك محض الصواب. وظاهر الحال أن لفظة "فكرة" صالحة للسياق، وقد أجمعت عليها النسخ. ولا يلزم أن تكون تكراراً للأولى، بل هي كما لو قلت (وأن يكون جلوسه جِلْسَةَ من يحترم أباه)، وفي تلوين العبارة بلاغة لا تخفى. ولعل في هذا التغيير مثال على منهج التذوق المشار إليه.

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.
وأهلا وسهلاً بأخينا الواحدي العزيز، فقد اشتقنا إلى علمه وأدبه!
ومبارك عليكم رمضان.

----------


## الحُميدي

> من ذا الذي ما ساء قطّ؟!    ومن له الحسنى فقط؟!
> لعلي أتفق مع الأخ الفاضل في عدد من نقداته، بل لعل عندي أضعافها! 
> ولكنَّ الذي أزعجني أنه لم يضع النقد في سياقه الصحيح، وهو أولاً: أن كل إساءة من الأستاذ شاكر - برَّد الله مضجعه - يقابلها مائة حسنة أو ألف حسنة! وثانياً: أن للأستاذ منهجاً خاصًّا في البحث العلمي وفي تحقيق النصوص، أسماه هو بمنهج التذوُّق. وخلاصته أن القارئ البصير يعايش النص بجميع حواسه ومداركه، فتسقط عن عينيه ستائر الزمان والمكان، ويرى الماضي كأنه يجري أمام عينيه. وهذه الرؤية هي عنده أصدق من روايات الرجال ونصوص المخطوطات.
> ومن أجل ذلك تراه يكتب على الغلاف (قرأه محمود محمد شاكر)، بدلاً من (حققه)، لأن (حققه) إنما تصلح عنده للذين يصرفون عنايتهم إلى تدوين أغلاط النسّاخ والفروق بين النسخ.
> وفي هذا "المنهج" كلام كثير ليس هذا موضعه، ولم يظهر له أثر ملموس عند تلاميذ الأستاذ شاكر.
> 
> وفي أسلوب الناقد الفاضل جرأة على مقام أهل العلم أشار إليها الإخوة الكرام، ولو ألان القول وتلطف في العبارة لكان خيراً له وأقوم بحجَّته، ولا سيما أن في نقداته ما يشير إلى بصيرة وعلم وذوق.
> 
> واما هذه الجملة (وأن يكون فكره فكرَ من يراجع عقله) فجُلّ الحق فيها مع الأستاذ شاكر، لأن (فكر) الأولى بمعنى تفكير، ولا يوجد مسوغ لجعلها فعلاً مضعَّفاً متعدِّيًا. ويبقى تغيير الأستاذ للكلمة الثانية واعتبار ذلك محض الصواب. وظاهر الحال أن لفظة "فكرة" صالحة للسياق، وقد أجمعت عليها النسخ. ولا يلزم أن تكون تكراراً للأولى، بل هي كما لو قلت (وأن يكون جلوسه جِلْسَةَ من يحترم أباه)، وفي تلوين العبارة بلاغة لا تخفى. ولعل في هذا التغيير مثال على منهج التذوق المشار إليه.
> ...


كثّر الله من أمثال هاته المشاركات ، و بارك الله  في صاحبها و أحسن إليه، و لي عودة لما قبلها، و لما قُلتَه و بينتَه..،

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جهد مشكور من الأخ الحميدي، وليست لي به معرفة، لكن أعرف أن الظفر بمثل هذا له نشوة لا تُنكر، ولو أنني أو غيري ممن عقَّبوا هنا فتحوا مثل هذا الموضوع لبدر منهم مثل هذه الألفاظ.
استمر، وإن شاء الله وقد أسمعْتَ وانتبهنا يمكنك الآن خفض صوتك، وتليين الكلام.

----------


## الحُميدي

*عجبا لبلواي، التي تُلهب جواي، أ**ُ**رْمَى بالتجاسر على الشيخ أحمد شاكر -رحمه**الله- مع أني لم أتعرض لشخصه، و لا للتنقيص من علمه و فهمه و عقله، و كلهم**نسوا أن تجاسري (لو صح) أهون  من تساجر الشيخ أحمد شاكر -رحمه الله- على**متن الكتاب و كلام مؤلفه، و لكنني لما كنتُ "نكرة"  و أنتقد "العلم" بما**هو حق، و أحكم على صنيعه -لا على شخصه-بما هو حق، وصموني بما أبرأ منه ، و**هذه سبيل ضعاف طلبة العلم ، و لكنني  أقول للواحدي (و من شاكله):*
* إن علتْ**على سني سنُّك، فإني عند المقارضة قرينك و قِرنُك، فخلِّ عنك تلك السبيل،**و دونك النظر في "النظرات" لا تلفيق التهم، و أبِنْ أن "عبقرية" المحقق في**تلك المواطن أصابت الغرض، لا كما قلتُه متعقبا و "متجاسرا" بزعمك و**اتهامك،**و إلا فعندي من تجاسرك فيما سلف من المشاركات ما يقطع عنك الكلام، و يثخن فيك الكِلام، و يسقيك من أكؤس الحِمام، و هاك موطن آخر يجلي لك مدى تجاسر المحقق -رحمه الله- على تغيير متن الكتاب و تحريفه:*  *الموطن السادس: قال المؤلف :"..،كقولك : (( هو كحنك الغراب في السواد))،.."* *قال المحقق :" في المطبوعتين و المخطوطة : (( كحلك الغراب ))، وهو صواب ، لأن الحلك السواد.* *و((الحنك)) منقار الغراب، و هو الأشهر في التشبيه، و سيأتي أيضا في الأسطر الآتية (( حلك الغراب))* *فغيرتها جميعا."* *
*
*قلت: هذا الموطن يجب أن يدرج في "عجائب و غرائب المحققين" ، أذَرُ حجة المحقق و أتحدث عما أراه غاب عنه هنا، و هو أن ((حلك الغراب)) يضرب به المثل في شدة السواد أو قل مشهور في التشبيه، إن لم أقل هو أشهر مما ادعاه المحقق، و هاك الدليل ، فقد قال صاحب "مختار الصحاح،89" [ط:دار الغد الجديد] في مادة (ح ل ك) :"...يقال:* *أسود مثل حلك الغراب**، و هو سواده،.."* *ولعل وجود هذه الصيغة من التشبيه في مثل هذا الكتاب ، يكفي في إثبات الشهرة و الذيوع و الشيوع لها.* *و نأتي لحجة المحقق، و نتساءل: هل حقا تكفي شهرة ذاك الأسلوب في التشبيه للإغارة على متن الكتاب و كلام المؤلف؟؟؟ هل تكفي دليلا لتغيير تعبير المؤلف التي أجمعت عليها النسخ ؟؟* * ماذا لو كان المؤلف يود النسج على غير المشهور و المألوف و المعهود، و إثبات عبقريته و ألمعيته بابتداع نهج مبتكر بديع ؟؟؟*
و ما غاظني من "المحقق" قوله :" فغيرتها جميعا" ، يعني تغيير متن الكتاب و التسلط عليه ، أمر سهل و هين عنده ، مادام أن قريحته استجادت خلاف ما هو مثبت في المتن و إن كان صوابا،
*نسأل الله تعالى العفو و الغفران لي و للمحقق..،*

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> *عجبا لبلواي، التي تُلهب جواي، أ**ُ**رْمَى بالتجاسر على الشيخ أحمد [بل محمود] شاكر -رحمه**الله- مع أني لم أتعرض لشخصه، و لا للتنقيص من علمه و فهمه و عقله، و كلهم* *نسوا أن تجاسري (لو صح) أهون من تساجر الشيخ أحمد شاكر -رحمه الله- على* *متن الكتاب و كلام مؤلفه، و لكنني لما كنتُ "نكرة" و أنتقد "العلم" بما* *هو حق، و أحكم على صنيعه -لا على شخصه-بما هو حق، وصموني بما أبرأ منه ، و**هذه سبيل ضعاف طلبة العلم ، و لكنني أقول للواحدي (و من شاكله):*
> 
> *إن علتْ* *على سني سنُّك، فإني عند المقارضة قرينك و قِرنُك، فخلِّ عنك تلك السبيل،**و دونك النظر في "النظرات" لا تلفيق التهم، و أبِنْ أن "عبقرية" المحقق في* *تلك المواطن أصابت الغرض، لا كما قلتُه متعقبا و "متجاسرا" بزعمك و**اتهامك،**و إلا فعندي من تجاسرك فيما سلف من المشاركات ما يقطع عنك الكلام، و يثخن فيك الكِلام، و يسقيك من أكؤس الحِمام، و هاك موطن آخر يجلي لك مدى تجاسر المحقق -رحمه الله- على تغيير متن الكتاب و تحريفه:* 
> 
> *الموطن السادس: قال المؤلف :"..،كقولك : (( هو كحنك الغراب في السواد))،.."*
> 
> 
> *قال المحقق :" في المطبوعتين و المخطوطة : (( كحلك الغراب ))، وهو صواب ، لأن الحلك السواد.*
> 
> ...


الأخ الحميدي
أين ما وعدتَ به من أنَّ عباراتك ستكون ألين؟!
امض يا أخي لما قصدت وأرجئِ الرد على الإخوان.
فليس في انتقاداتك أو تعقباتك ما سيغض من قدر العلامة - كما في عنوانك إن لم تكتبه ساخرًا - محمود شاكر.
وليس أحد ممن ردَّ عليك متطوعًا إلا وهو يريد لك الخير، هكذا ينبغي أن تحسن الظن.
ويا إخوان، أمهلوا الحميدي ولا تشغلوه بالرد عليكم، الموضوع يوشك أن يغرق.

----------


## الواحدي

الأخ الحميدي:
أرجو أن تذكر رقم الصفحة في "الموطن السادس"، ليتسنّى للإخوة المتابعين للموضوع الرجوعُ إلى النص.
وكنتُ في مشاركتي الأخيرة أومأتُ إلى ما كان ينبغي أن تأخذ به وترجع إليه في مراجعتك للتحقيق، ولعلّك لم تنتبه إليه. ولهذا جَرَحك "حنكُ الغراب"، ففضلتَ عليه "الحلك"...
أرجو أن تواصل استنساخ "ملاحظاتك". وإذا امتدّ ذلك إلى شهر رمضان المبارك، فاعذرني إن لمستَ منّي صمتًا، لأنني سأكون غائبًا.
ولْنحصر الكلام في الموضوع لتعمّ الفائدة...
والله ولِيّ التوفيق.

----------


## الحُميدي

> أين ما وعدتَ به من أنَّ عباراتك ستكون ألين؟!


في المواطن التالية سأوف بالوعد..، و أشكركم على ما نبهتم عليه مما وقع مني سهوا، و أما السخرية فلم أتخذها مطية عند المناقشة قط..،و أما النشوة التي تخامر قلب الظافر بأخطاء المحققين أو العلماء، فلم أجد لها طعما ، و لعل مضض الحسرة طغت عليها ، و لا أرى في مثل هذه "التحريفات" التي طالت الكتاب موجبا للانتشاء،

و أشكر لكم هاته المتابعة و المطالعة لـ" النظرات".




> أرجو أن تذكر رقم الصفحة في "الموطن السادس"، ليتسنّى للإخوة المتابعين للموضوع الرجوعُ إلى النص.


أفعل إن شاء الله ..،

----------


## الحُميدي

قلت في المشاركة رقم "20"



> هل تكفي دليلا لتغيير تعبير المؤلف التي أجمعت عليها النسخ ؟؟


و الصحيح : " التي أجمعت عليه النسخ"

----------


## القارئ المليجي

متابعون إن شاء الله.
قولكم:
و الصحيح : " التي أجمعت عليه النسخ"

إن أردت التصحيح - بحق - فهو: "الذي أجمعت عليه النسخ".
لكن لا تقلق؛ فمثل هذا في الكتابة في المجالس والمنتديات مغتفر، لا تشغل نفسك بتصويبه في مشاركة مستقلة.
فقط .... اقرأ المشاركة جيدًا قبل رفعها، أو بعد رفعها مباشرة، وسيمكنك التعديل.
والله يوفقك.

----------


## الحُميدي

> *الموطن السادس في (الصفحة: 235)*



*الموطن السابع:** قال المؤلف (ص : 44) :"..، و أنها- أي القسمة العامية- قسيمة الاستعارة من حيث المعقول المتعارف في طبقات الناس و أصناف اللغات،.."*

*قال المحقق:" في المخطوطة و المطبوعتين: (( و أنها قسمة الاستعارة...))، و الصواب ما أثبت. يقال: ((هذا قسيم هذا))، أي يقاسمه الأمر و يشاطره."*

*قلت: ما استصوبه المحقق -بظنه- بمنأى عن الصواب، لأنك إن قلتَ : (الشيءُ قسيمُ الشيءِ، أو الشيءُ يقاسم الشيءَ)، اقتضى هذا التعبير منك تبايُن و تغايُر ذينك الشيئين و اختلاف جنسيْهما، و لكن المؤلف يتكلم عن "القسمة العامية" لـ"الاستعارة المفيدة"، و هي-أي القسمة العامية- شيء مُنضوٍ تحت سقْفِ "الاستعارة المفيدة" و لِوَائها، و متفيئةٌ من وارف ظل رِدائها، و ليستْ منفصلةً عنها، و لا هي شيءٌ غير "الاستعارة المفيدة"، فكيف يصح أن تقاسمها و تشاطرها، وكيف يقاسم الشيءُ نفسَه ؟؟*

*و أود صياغة كلام المؤلف بالتعبير الشائع في هذا العصر، فقوله: "القسمة العامية"، يقابله قولنا: "التقسيم العام"، و على هذا يقرأ قوله :"..قسمة الاستعارة من حيث.."، على هذا النحو :" ..تقسيم الاستعارة من حيث ..".* 
*قلت: و لعل الأمر غدا واضحا لائحا بيِّنا،و دالاًّ على أن المحقق لم يفهم كلام المؤلف و لا قصْدَه و مرامَه، و صنيعُه أورث كلام المؤلف اختلالا في المعنى ، و نسأله تعالى أن يلهمنا السداد و الرشاد.*

----------


## الحُميدي

*الموطن الثامن:* *قال المؤلف (ص:44) :" و الثاني: أن يؤخذ الاسم على حقيقته،..".*

*قال المحقق :" في المخطوطة و المطبوعيتن : (( عن حقيقته ))، و الصواب الجيد ما أثبت".*

*قلت: لا يُنكَر على المحقق ما جوَّده و استصوبه، و لكن ينكر عليه إقحامه له في متن الكتاب، مع أن**المثبت في المتن جَيِّد و صواب، بل هو عين ما كتبه المؤلف يقينا و جزما، فكان على المحقق أن يكتفي بكتْب ما استحسنه في حاشية الكتاب لا إقحامه، فقول المؤلف :" أن يؤخذ الاسم عن حقيقته،" ، أي عن ماهيته التي هو عليها، و بأوصافه التي بها تم وجوده و كينونته، و صح بها مغايرته لغيره، ثم يستعار* *"للمستعار له"** على النحو الذي بينه المؤلف، و هو بخلاف القسم الأول الذي يُنقَل** فيه الاسمُ عن حقيقته أو مسماه إلى شيء آخر على النحو الذي ذكر المؤلف، و الله الموفق للصواب.*

----------


## الحُميدي

لقد تم في المشاركة رقم:" 15" ، حذف طرف مما قلته، أعني به كل ناظر في هاته "النظرات"، و هو ما معناه :




> ..و لو استعضتَ عن ذلك بإبداء تيك الموافقات و المخالفات، و يعلم الله أن ما خالفتني فيه أحب إلي مما وافقتني فيه، إذ قصدي من هاته "النظرات" قراءة الكتاب كما كتبه ما مؤلفه، لا قصد لي سوى ذاك، و نسأله تعالى الإعانة.


و أرجو من المشرف المقدم على الحذف، أن يحذف القدر المخل بشروط الكتابة في هذا المجلس، أعانه الله و وفقه.

*الموطن التاسع:* *قال المؤلف (ص:332): " و إذا بان بما ذكرت أن هذا الجنس إذا فَلَيْتَه عن سِره،.."*
*قال المحقق:" في المخطوطة و المطبوعتين : (( قلبته ))، بالقاف و الباء، وهو تصحيف لا معنى له. يقال: ((فليت الشعر)).. إلخ كلامه ".*
*قلت: لا أدر من أين أتي المحقق ، و الظاهر أنه ضبط جملة (قلبته) على هذا النحو (قَلَبْتَهُ)، و هذا مستبعد من مثله، و بغض النظر عن سبب زلل المحقق، فالقراءة الصحيحة لتيك الجملة هو (قَلَّبْتَهُ)، و هذه القراءة سديدة مستقيمة بينها و بين التصحيف سباسب و دكادك، بل يسطِعُ منها نورُ حُسنٍ يُزيح ظُلمة الحوالك، و تنجي الآخذَ بها من ورود المهالك، و "قَلَّبَ الشعر": بحث فيه و نظر في ظاهره و باطنه، و نقَّر عن كامن معانيه، أو ما جرى هذا المجرى من المعاني ...،**فليس هناك داع لتغيير متن الكتاب، و التصرف في كلام المؤلف ما دام معناه صحيحا ، و بالله تعالى الاستعانة.*

----------


## الحُميدي

*الموطن العاشر:** قال المؤلف (ص: 123): "...، فالذي مثّلتَ ليس بمنكَر و مستبعد،.."*
*قال المحقق:" في الأصول : (( مستبدع ))، و الأجود ما أثبت."*

*قلت: كذا زعم المحقق، و لنبين سياق كلام المؤلف: فهو كان يتحدث عن المعاني التي يأتي عليها "التمثيل"، فقال أنها على ضربين:*
*الضرب الأول : غريب بديع.*

*و الثاني: بخلافه، و مثّل له : بمن ينفي الفائدة عن فعل يفعله الإنسان ، و يمثله بالقابض على الماء و الراقم فيه، و قال المؤلف عن هذا التمثيل أنه:"ليس بمنكر مستبدع"، أي ليس بمنكر بديع ، كما الشأن في الضرب الأول، لقربه إلى الأفهام، و عدم احتياجه للحجة و البرهان، و تقول استبدع الشيء: أي عده بديعا ،و البديع: المحدث العجيب..،(لسان العرب،8/6)، فالمؤلف نفى عن الضرب الثاني ما أثبته للأول، حتى يمايز بينهما و يغاير، فيصح بذلك التفهيم و البسط و الشرح.**ولينظر الناظر كيف جوَّد المحقق إغارته على كلام المؤلف-و الذي كانت له لذاذة تزري بالعسل، فنغًّص المحقق طعمها-، و ليته احتفظ بها لنفسه، إذ لا أراها تستحق الذكر في الحاشية، كما أنّ لا موجب لذلك، و لله الأمر من قبل و من بعد.*

----------


## محمد جبر

للشيخ الأستاذ محمود شاكر ـ رحمه الله ـ فضل غير منكور على عدد من كتب التراث بنشرها في صورة تفضل ما كانت عليه من قبل ، وتزويدها بما جادت به قريحته من الآراء والتعليقات والتوجيهات ؛ فله مئات الحسنات بل ألوفها .
ومع هذا فالنظر في أعمال البشر قد يكشف عن مواضع يجوز فيها مخالفة ما فعلوا ، ولقد قدَّم الشيخ نفسه المَثَل .
وأضيف هنا أمرًا شغلني منذ اطلعتُ على كتاب ابن سلام : طبقات الشعراء وقد عنْوَنَه الشيخ : طبقات فحول الشعراء وأوضح في المقدمة سر تلك التسمية التي لم ترد في موضع من مواضع الإشارة إلى كتاب ابن سلام ، وكان مرجعها لديه ما كتبه وهو ابن سبع عشرة سنة ناقلا عن مخطوطة كانت لدى الخانجي الكبير تحمل كلمة فحول   ثم علم بعد انتهاء الحرب أنها فُقِدت ، ثم ظهرت صورة لها جاءت من بريطانيا وليس في العنوان كلمة فحول ، ومع ذلك جزم بما لا مزيد عليه من التثبت أن العنوان في المخطوطة المفقودة كان يتضمن فحول ، وضمَّنها العنوان  معتمدا على ما كتبه قبل أكثر من عشرين عاما ، على حين أن كتابة العنوان لم تكن لتسمح بوجود أحرف بين كلمتي طبقات ، والشعراء .
هذا اجتهاد منه لكن حجته ـ بمعايير ما يجب التزامه في منهج التحقيق ـ لا تقوم . 
رحمه الله ، وأعان الأجيال التي تسعى لتحصيل شيء يداني بعض ما استفادت من عمله !

----------


## الحُميدي

> وظاهر الحال أن لفظة "فكرة" صالحة للسياق، وقد أجمعت عليها النسخ. ولا يلزم أن تكون تكراراً للأولى، بل هي كما لو قلت (وأن يكون جلوسه جِلْسَةَ من يحترم أباه)، وفي تلوين العبارة بلاغة لا تخفى. ولعل في هذا التغيير مثال على منهج التذوق المشار إليه.


و النفس إلى ما استظهرتَه و بينتَه أخي الفاضل خزانة الأدب أميل..، بارك الله فيك و شكر لك..،




> لكن لا تقلق؛ فمثل هذا في الكتابة في المجالس والمنتديات مغتفر، لا تشغل نفسك بتصويبه في مشاركة مستقلة.
> فقط .... اقرأ المشاركة جيدًا قبل رفعها، أو بعد رفعها مباشرة، وسيمكنك التعديل.
> والله يوفقك.


يشهد الله أنني أضمرت لكم المحبة و التقدير بعد قراءتي لبعض مواضيعكم، و قد تضاعف ذلك بحسن تصرفكم في هذا الموضوع،و الذي يدل على كمال نبلكم و فضلكم، و نفسي تركن لمن كان على شاكلتكم، بارك الله فيكم..،

----------


## الحُميدي

> للشيخ الأستاذ محمود شاكر ـ رحمه الله ـ فضل غير منكور على عدد من كتب التراث بنشرها في صورة تفضل ما كانت عليه من قبل ، وتزويدها بما جادت به قريحته من الآراء والتعليقات والتوجيهات ؛ فله مئات الحسنات بل ألوفها .
> ومع هذا فالنظر في أعمال البشر قد يكشف عن مواضع يجوز فيها مخالفة ما فعلوا ، ولقد قدَّم الشيخ نفسه المَثَل .
> وأضيف هنا أمرًا شغلني منذ اطلعتُ على كتاب ابن سلام : طبقات الشعراء وقد عنْوَنَه الشيخ : طبقات فحول الشعراء وأوضح في المقدمة سر تلك التسمية التي لم ترد في موضع من مواضع الإشارة إلى كتاب ابن سلام ، وكان مرجعها لديه ما كتبه وهو ابن سبع عشرة سنة ناقلا عن مخطوطة كانت لدى الخانجي الكبير تحمل كلمة فحول   ثم علم بعد انتهاء الحرب أنها فُقِدت ، ثم ظهرت صورة لها جاءت من بريطانيا وليس في العنوان كلمة فحول ، ومع ذلك جزم بما لا مزيد عليه من التثبت أن العنوان في المخطوطة المفقودة كان يتضمن فحول ، وضمَّنها العنوان  معتمدا على ما كتبه قبل أكثر من عشرين عاما ، على حين أن كتابة العنوان لم تكن لتسمح بوجود أحرف بين كلمتي طبقات ، والشعراء .
> هذا اجتهاد منه لكن حجته ـ بمعايير ما يجب التزامه في منهج التحقيق ـ لا تقوم . 
> رحمه الله ، وأعان الأجيال التي تسعى لتحصيل شيء يداني بعض ما استفادت من عمله !


الأمر كما قلتَ أيها الأخ الفاضل..،

 و لقد أمدني أحد الأصحاب ممن لهم تهمم بتراث الشيخ محمودشاكر -رحمه الله- بأوراق منسوخة من تحقيقه لـ"تفسير الطبري" ، لكي أخرج له بعض الآثار و أبين له صحتها من ضعفها، فألفيت تعليقا للشيخ محمود شاكر -رحمه الله- يدل على عدم فهمه لصنيع الإمام الطبري -رحمه الله- ، و إن أوقفني الله تعالى على ذاك التحقيق ننظر في أمره، بإذن الله تعالى.
و للشيخ محمود شاكر رحمه الله على تراث الأمة أفضال و أثاريد لا يجازيه عنها إلا الله تعالى.

و لقد خطرتْ  لي خاطرة ، أرى نفسي تُنازعني إلى كتْبها، وهي :
أن هذا الكتاب طبع بتحقيق الشيخ محمود شاكر -رحمه الله- و عمري آنذاك لا يجاوز ثلاث سنوات، و لا شك أن هذا التحقيق وقف عليه مشابخ و أساتذة من أهل اللغة و البلاغة، فقد مرت على هذا التحقيق تسع عشرة سنة، و مع ذلك لم ينبر ناقد أو متعقب لهذا "التحقيق"،و لعل لمعان اسم المحقق في "سماء التحقيق" صرف الابصار عن انتقاده لدواع مظنونة، منها: أنه أدرك ما لم ندركه، أو الخوف من أن يُنتقد " الانتقاد و التعقب"..، و هذه ظنون  لا ترق إلى علياء اليقين ،و هو أن المحقق أخطأ عندما تصرف في المتن المجمع عليه، فالأخذ بالظنون و ترك اليقين، داء يساور الكثير من أهل العلم و المنتسبين إليه، و لقد انتظر هذا "التحقيق" الحاوي للأخطاء البيِّنة هذه السنوات حتى يُمحَّص و يُنخل، و لله الأمر من قبل و من بعد.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> للشيخ الأستاذ محمود شاكر ـ رحمه الله ـ فضل غير منكور على عدد من كتب التراث بنشرها في صورة تفضل ما كانت عليه من قبل ، وتزويدها بما جادت به قريحته من الآراء والتعليقات والتوجيهات ؛ فله مئات الحسنات بل ألوفها .
> ومع هذا فالنظر في أعمال البشر قد يكشف عن مواضع يجوز فيها مخالفة ما فعلوا ، ولقد قدَّم الشيخ نفسه المَثَل .
> وأضيف هنا أمرًا شغلني منذ اطلعتُ على كتاب ابن سلام : طبقات الشعراء وقد عنْوَنَه الشيخ : طبقات فحول الشعراء وأوضح في المقدمة سر تلك التسمية التي لم ترد في موضع من مواضع الإشارة إلى كتاب ابن سلام ، وكان مرجعها لديه ما كتبه وهو ابن سبع عشرة سنة ناقلا عن مخطوطة كانت لدى الخانجي الكبير تحمل كلمة فحول ثم علم بعد انتهاء الحرب أنها فُقِدت ، ثم ظهرت صورة لها جاءت من بريطانيا وليس في العنوان كلمة فحول ، ومع ذلك جزم بما لا مزيد عليه من التثبت أن العنوان في المخطوطة المفقودة كان يتضمن فحول ، وضمَّنها العنوان معتمدا على ما كتبه قبل أكثر من عشرين عاما ، على حين أن كتابة العنوان لم تكن لتسمح بوجود أحرف بين كلمتي طبقات ، والشعراء .
> هذا اجتهاد منه لكن حجته ـ بمعايير ما يجب التزامه في منهج التحقيق ـ لا تقوم . 
> رحمه الله ، وأعان الأجيال التي تسعى لتحصيل شيء يداني بعض ما استفادت من عمله !


قولك هذا غير مسلَّم بارك الله فيك!
فقد نشر الشيخ صورة الصفحة، وظهرت فيها الفاء واضحة جداً، وبسطة اللام
وقال الشيخ إنه كان قد نقل الكلمة في شبابه من النسخة الأصلية وهو لا يعقل هذه الأمور، فقرأها (فحول)، وقد لا يظهر التصوير جميع تفاصيل الأصل
أضف إلى ذلك أن الكتاب هو طبقات لفحول الشعراء ومشاهيرهم، وليس لجميع الشعراء
ثم أطال الشيخ بحث المسألة في كتاب (برنامج طبقات فحول الشعراء) 
فحجة الشيخ إن لم تكن قاطعة فهي كافية

----------


## محمد جبر

> قولك هذا غير مسلَّم بارك الله فيك!
> فقد نشر الشيخ صورة الصفحة، وظهرت فيها الفاء واضحة جداً، وبسطة اللام
> وقال الشيخ إنه كان قد نقل الكلمة في شبابه من النسخة الأصلية وهو لا يعقل هذه الأمور، فقرأها (فحول)، وقد لا يظهر التصوير جميع تفاصيل الأصل
> أضف إلى ذلك أن الكتاب هو طبقات لفحول الشعراء ومشاهيرهم، وليس لجميع الشعراء
> ثم أطال الشيخ بحث المسألة في كتاب (برنامج طبقات فحول الشعراء) 
> فحجة الشيخ إن لم تكن قاطعة فهي كافية


أحسب أن الأمر ما يزال غير مقطوع فيه بقول !
فلست أرى أثرا لفاء ولا لبسطة لام ، بل أجد اسم الكتاب بغير فحول مكتوبا مرتين واضحا تمام الوضوح ، وأحسب أن ما يوهم أنه بسطة لام إنما هو بسطة تاء طبقات فالتاء يمكن مدها ولا تُمدّ اللام ، وأن ما يوهم أنه فاء إنما هو نقطة التاء أو نقطتاها ، وليس بالهين أن نتغاضى عن الاسم الذي هو في غاية الوضوح ولا لبس في قراءته وقد كُتِب مرتين في ورقة العنوان بجوار أسماء رواته ونتمسك بشيء أقرب إلى الظن .
في سنة 2007 أصدر مركز تحقيق التراث بدار الكتب المصرية الجزء الثالث عشر من شرح السيرافي على كتاب سيبويه وهو بتحقيقي ، وأحسب أن تمييزي للخط والكتابة مقبول إذا أضفتُ إلى ما سبق أنني دارس للخط العربي ومعي شهادة خطاط منذ سنة 1976 ، ومع ذلك فلو ظهر ما يعضد ما ذهب إليه الشيخ الأستاذ محمود شاكر بوضوح فعندئذ يكون رأيه مقطوعا بسلامته

----------


## محمد جبر

راجعت الكتاب فوجدت ابن سلام تناول 114 من الشعراء قسمهم من حيث الفترة الزمنية إلى شعراء ما قبل الإسلام وشعراء إسلاميين ، ومن حيث البيئة الجغرافية إلى شعراء المدينة وشعراء مكة وشعراء الطائف وشعراء البحرين وأطلق عليهم لقب شعراء القرى العربية ولم ينعتهم بالفحول ، ومن حيث الانتماء الديني إلى يهود وإسلاميين ، ومن حيث الانتماء القبَلي إلى شعراء بني عامر بن صعصعة وشعراء بني مُرَّة وآخرين لم يذكر قبائلهم ، ولم ينعت أصحاب التقسيمات الفرعية بالفحول ، ولذلك أحسب أن وصف عدد ممن تناولهم بالفحول إنما هو لتمييزهم من حيث المكانة الفنية ، ولذلك لا نستطيع تعميم الوصف على كل من ورد ذكره في الكتاب فيكون العنوان متضمنا الوصف والمحتوى دون ذلك .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الأخ الكريم
بيت القصيد أن المحقق قرأ النص هكذا، ونشره كما قرأه، وهذا هو عمله
وقد خالفه في هذه القراءة الأستاذ السيد صقر، والدكتور منير سلطان، والدكتور الطاهر، وغيرهم. ومهارته في قراءة المخطوطات أعظم من مهارتهم بكثير (بصرف النظر عن صحة هذه القراءة خاصة).
فالأستاذ شاكر لا يُحكم عليه بالخطأ بهذه السهولة، بل البتّ في المسألة يقتضي مشاهدة النسخة الأصلية
وعلى أي حال فمنهجه ههنا صحيح، حتى لو كانت القراءة خاطئة، أعني متابعة الأصل كما ظهر له.
وأما نقدات الأخ الحميدي فتعلق بمخالفة الأصل.

----------


## محمد جبر

> الأخ الكريم
> بيت القصيد أن المحقق قرأ النص هكذا، ونشره كما قرأه، وهذا هو عمله
> وقد خالفه في هذه القراءة الأستاذ السيد صقر، والدكتور منير سلطان، والدكتور الطاهر، وغيرهم. ومهارته في قراءة المخطوطات أعظم من مهارتهم بكثير (بصرف النظر عن صحة هذه القراءة خاصة).
> فالأستاذ شاكر لا يُحكم عليه بالخطأ بهذه السهولة، بل البتّ في المسألة يقتضي مشاهدة النسخة الأصلية
> وعلى أي حال فمنهجه ههنا صحيح، حتى لو كانت القراءة خاطئة، أعني متابعة الأصل كما ظهر له.
> وأما نقدات الأخ الحميدي فتعلق بمخالفة الأصل.


أحسب أن وراء تمسك الشيخ رحمه الله بما ذهب إليه هو اعتداده العظيم بما كان يراه ، ولقد كان يمكنه الرجوع عنه بعد أن رأى الصورة خالية من كلمة فحول ، وكانت كافية لتزيل ما وقر لديه من قبل . 
وأعود إلى النقد أي التحليل الداخلي للكتاب ؛ تناول ابن سلام 114 من الشعراء أفكانوا جميعا فحول الشعراء ؟ أحسب الجواب لا يؤيد تسمية الكتاب بطبقات الفحول !

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> ولقد كان يمكنه الرجوع عنه بعد أن رأى الصورة خالية من كلمة فحول


يا عزيزي
أنت الذي رأى الصورة خالية من كلمة "فحول"
أما هو فرأى أن الكلمة موجودة، عندما طالع الأصل في شبابه، وعندما رأى الصورة في كهولته!

----------


## منصور الرحيمي

> أحسب أن وراء تمسك الشيخ رحمه الله بما ذهب إليه هو اعتداده العظيم بما كان يراه


أخي الكريم... أين ذهب هذا (الاعتداد العظيم) حين كتب محمود شاكر في هوامش تحقيقه في مواضع  كثيرة تصحيحاً لأخطائه في الطبعة الأولى؟ وأين هذا (الاعتداد العظيم) وهو ينشر مقالة الشيخ حمد الجاسر في نقد تحقيقه؟ بل أين هذا (الاعتداد العظيم) وهو يشكر اليهودي المغمور على تصحيحه ـ في رسالة خاصة ـ للفظة أخطأ فيها؟

كل عالم له أخطاؤه، لكن لا نريد أن تكون هذه المراجعات (سهاماً طائشة) كما أسماها المرحوم محمود الطناحي.

----------


## محمد جبر

> تناول ابن سلام 114 من الشعراء أفكانوا جميعا فحول الشعراء ؟ أحسب الجواب لا يؤيد تسمية الكتاب بطبقات الفحول !


لم أجد إشارة إلى هذه النقطة الموضوعية البعيدة عن : غياب كلمة واعتداد بالرأي والمهارة الفائقة في قراءة المخطوطات فكل هذه الأمور نسبية وذاتية ومتفاوتة ، والحكم عليها قد يحمل انحيازا إلى إحدى الجهتين .

----------


## منصور الرحيمي

> تناول ابن سلام 114 من الشعراء أفكانوا جميعا فحول الشعراء ؟ أحسب الجواب لا يؤيد تسمية الكتاب بطبقات الفحول !


يقول ابن سلام: [فاقتصرنا من الفحول المشهورين على أربعين شاعراً ... فوجدناهم عشر طبقات، أربعة رهط في كلّ طبقة، متكافئين متعادلين]. ط 2 ص 24

----------


## محمد جبر

> يقول ابن سلام: [فاقتصرنا من الفحول المشهورين على أربعين شاعراً ... فوجدناهم عشر طبقات، أربعة رهط في كلّ طبقة، متكافئين متعادلين]. ط 2 ص 24


الآن اتضح القول ! فالفحول أربعون وغيرهم أربعة وسبعون ، أفيجوز تسمية الكتاب بالفحول ! وهلا رجعتَ إلى بداية الفقرة رقم 31 في ص 23 : 
ففصلنا الشعراء من أهل الجاهلية والإسلام والمخضرمين الذين كانوا في الجاهلية وأدركوا الإسلام ، فنَزَّلناهم منازلَهم ، واحتججنا لكل شاعر بما وجدنا له من حجّة وما قال فيه العلماء . 
هذا مجمل ما خطَّط له ابن سلام ، ثم انتقل إلى من نعتهم بالفحول استكمالا للتقييم العام . فليس الكتاب خاصا بالفحول .
على كل حال لك الشكر على هذا التنبيه النافع .

----------


## منصور الرحيمي

> على كل حال لك الشكر على هذا التنبيه النافع


حياك الله أخي الكريم... الأمر واضح جداً.

----------


## العطاب الحميري

أخي الحميدي استمر وفقك الله تعالى...
وما زال يقيني راسخاً في أنَّ لدى إخواننا المغاربةِ-حفظهم اللهُ تعالى- تفوقا في العربية،أمَّا الحديثُ فقد رستْ أوتادُهُ عندَ المشارقةِ، فمذ بزغتْ شمسُ الروايةِ-بفضلِ اللهِ ومنَّته- كانوا لها الشرقَ والغربا  :Smile: 
فيا ربْع الحديثِ فديناك...
تقبل ثنائي العاطر
والله يرعاك

----------


## منصور الرحيمي

أخي الفاضل محمد جبر ... قلتَ:



> فالفحول أربعون وغيرهم أربعة وسبعون ، أفيجوز تسمية الكتاب بالفحول !


بل فحول الجاهلية أربعون، وفحول الإسلام أربعون. فالفحول ثمانون شاعراً، والبقية أربعة وثلاثون ليسوا من الفحول.

----------


## محمد جبر

> أخي الفاضل محمد جبر ... قلتَ:
>  بل فحول الجاهلية أربعون، وفحول الإسلام أربعون. فالفحول ثمانون شاعراً، والبقية أربعة وثلاثون ليسوا من الفحول.


أنت على صواب يا أخي الكريم ، وأنا أخطأت الحساب ، ومع ذلك أحسب أن عددا من الطبقات بعد السادسة لا تصل شهرة معظم من فيها إلى شهرة الطبقات المتقدمة ، وعلى كل لعل لابن سلام معايير لم يُكشف عنها .

----------


## الحُميدي

> أخي الحميدي استمر وفقك الله تعالى...
> وما زال يقيني راسخاً في أنَّ لدى إخواننا المغاربةِ-حفظهم اللهُ تعالى- تفوقا في العربية،أمَّا الحديثُ فقد رستْ أوتادُهُ عندَ المشارقةِ، فمذ بزغتْ شمسُ الروايةِ-بفضلِ اللهِ ومنَّته- كانوا لها الشرقَ والغربا 
> فيا ربْع الحديثِ فديناك...
> تقبل ثنائي العاطر
> والله يرعاك


شكر الله لك اخي الفاضل هذا الرد العَطِر و النضِر..، و إن شاء الله تعالى لي عودة لإتمام هاته النظرات...،

----------


## محمد جبر

الأخ الكريم الحميدي 
سلام الله ورحمته وبركاته عليك
لم أجد بريدا أستطيع أن أخاطبك عليه
اليوم طالعت في مكتبة المجلس العلمي تحت عنوان دواوين شعرية وكتب في اللغة صورة لمقالة بالإنجليزية للمستشرق آربري كتبها عام 1949 في 17 صفحة عن تعليقات له على نشرة المستشرق هَلّ لطبقات الشعراء للجمحي وتحوي المقالة تصويبات كثيرة لقراءة هَلّ ، ولكن المهم أن آربري اعتمد على نسخة تشستر بتي في تصويباته ، وهي النسخة التي حقق الشيخ محمود شاكر الكتاب فيما بعد معتمدا صورة مأخوذة عنها وتبنى عنوانا لها : طبقات فحول الشعراء ، ولم يذكر آربري الكتاب إلا باسم : طبقات الشعراء للجمحي ، ونقل ما كتبه الناسخ في نهاية الكتاب بهذا الاسم ، وتستطيع الاطلاع على المقالة حيث ذكرت ، وقد رفعها الأخ أحمد البكري .
الغاية معرفة الحقيقة وحسب .

----------


## محمد جبر

استكمالا لما سبق أشير إلى أن الخاتمة التي دوَّنها الناسخ في نهاية الكتاب وردت بالاسم نفسه : كتاب طبقات الشعراء في نشرة الشيخ محمود شاكر رحمه الله في ص 798 وهذا مما يُحسب لأمانته

----------


## الحُميدي

شكر الله لك أخي الفاضل..،

وقد كنت راسلت الأخ الفاضل محمد جبر على الخاص بخصوص "طبقات" ابن سلام، ومما قلته في تلك الرسالة:



> فقد أورد الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي عنوان الكتاب كاملا فقال: "طبقات الشعراء الجاهليين والإسلاميين" لأبي عبد الله محمد بن سلام الجمحي. كما في رسالته "الأحاديث الستة" ضمن مجموع من رسائله "ص:444"، تـ: أبي عبد الله مشعل المطيري، ط: دار ابن حزم، سنة:1422هـ،2001م.


نسأله تعالى التوفيق والسداد..،

----------


## عادل بن حزمان

الاخ الحميدي
هناك قصور من جانبكم في معرفة اصول علم التحقيق و معرفة القواعد العامة للمخطوطات 
وقصور ثاني  في معرفة اسلوب الشيخ محمود محمد شاكر وآراءه في القراءة والتصويبات 
وقصور ثالث في قراءة كتاب برنامج طبقات فحول الشعراء الذي بين اشياء تحتاج منك الى وقت طويل في فهمها 

واخيرا 
استدراكاتك  على الشيخ محمود محمد شاكر  يدخل تحت (( عبث الشباب ))

----------


## عادل بن حزمان

اما مسألة التصويب  فيكفي قول الجاحظ:

كتاب الحيوان : ولربَّما أراد مؤلِّف الكتاب أن يصلِح تصحيفاً أو كلمةً ساقطة فيكون إنشاء عشرِ ورقاتِ من حرِّ اللفظ وشريفِ المعاني أيسَرَ عليه من إتمام ذلك النقص حتى يردَّه إلى موضعه من اتِّصال الكلام فكيف يُطيق ذلك المعرض المستأجَر والحكيمُ نفسهُ قد أعجزه هذا الباب وأعجب من ذلك أنَّه يأخذ بأمرَين : قد أصلحَ الفاسدَ وزاد الصالحَ صَلاحاً ثم يصير هذا الكتاب بعد ذلك نسخةً لإنسان آخَرَ فيسير فيه الورَّاقُ الثاني سيرَةَ الوَرَّاقَ الأوَّل ولا يزال الكتابُ تتداوله الأيدي الجانية والأعْرَاض المفسِدة حتَّى يصير غَلَطاً صِرفاً وكذِباً مصَمتاً فما ظنُّكم بكتابٍ تتعاقبه المترجمون بالإفساد وتتعاوره الخُطَّاط بشرٍّ من ذلك أو بمثله كتابٍ متقادِم الميلاد دُهْرِيّ الصنعة .



وهناك سؤال اتمنى الاجابة عليه:  هل المخطوطات التي لكتاب اسرار البلاغة  متقنة محررة مقروءة صحيحة ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

قال أبو الفرج في ترجمة أبي المخبل السعدي من الأغاني : ((ذكره ابن سلام في الطبقة الخامسة من فحول الشعراء)). 
وقال في ترجمة عبيد بن الأبرص : ((وجعله ابن سلام في الطبقة الرابعة من فحول الجاهلية)). 
وهذان نصان عاليان لا يعارضا بابن ناصر الدين ولا نحوه..

----------


## منصور مهران

> الأخ الحميدي :
> هناك قصور من جانبكم في معرفة أصول علم التحقيق و معرفة القواعد العامة للمخطوطات 
> وقصور ثانٍ في معرفة أسلوب الشيخ محمود محمد شاكر وآرائه في القراءة والتصويبات 
> وقصور ثالث في قراءة كتاب برنامج طبقات فحول الشعراء الذي بين أشياء تحتاج منك إلى وقتٍ طويل في فهمها 
> 
> وأخيرا 
> استدراكاتك على الشيخ محمود محمد شاكر يدخل تحت (( عبث الشباب ))


 
  ما شاء الله 
يا أخانا عادل لقد أصبتَ كبد الحقيقة .

----------


## الحُميدي

أخي عادل دونك مشاركة الأخ الفاضل أبي فهر، واقتبس منها العلم وحسن النقاش. 


> قال أبو الفرج في ترجمة أبي المخبل السعدي من الأغاني : ((ذكره ابن سلام في الطبقة الخامسة منفحول الشعراء)). وقال في ترجمة عبيد بن الأبرص : ((وجعله ابن سلام في الطبقة الرابعة منفحول الجاهلية)). وهذان نصان عاليان لا يعارضا بابن ناصر الدين ولا نحوه..


 أخي الفاضل نقاش الإخوة دائر حول عنوان الكتاب، وليس في النقلين الذيْن نقلتهما ما يدل على أن عنوان الكتاب متضمن لكلمة "فحول"، بل يفيدان أن ابن سلام ذكر ذينك الشاعرين ضمن تينك الطبقتين من كتاب " طبقات الشعراء" لا غير.

فقول أبي الفرج: "من فحول الشعراء"، و "من فحول الجاهلية"، إشارة إلى طبقة ذاك الشاعر ضمن كتاب "طبقات الشعراء" ، لا  إلى عنوان الكتاب، فلو قال مثلا: "من كتاب فحول الشعراء"، لكان دليلا على إثبات كلمة "فحول".

والأخ محمد جبر لا ينكر ذكر "الفحول" ضمن كتاب "طبقات الشعراء"، لأن المؤلف صرح بذكرهم وإيرادهم، ولكن ينكر ذكر كلمة "فحول" في عنوان الكتاب، وهذا ما لم تدل عليه تلك النقول، ولعل الأمر واضح، وبهذا يبقى الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي مقدما ومعتمدا عليه في إثبات عنوان ذاك الكتاب.

و وددت لو خصص لعنوان كتاب "طبقات الشعراء" موضوعا مفردا، ونقتصر في هذا الموضوع على النظر في كتاب "أسرار البلاغة"، و الله المستعان.

----------


## عادل بن حزمان

هل قرأت برنامج طبقات فحول الشعراء ؟  
وهل فهمت منهج الشيخ محمود شاكر في عملية القراءة والتصويبات ؟؟
وهل المخطوطات المعتمدة في التحقيق لكتاب ((أسرار البلاغة )) متقنة محررة مقروءة ؟؟

----------


## الحُميدي

> هل قرأت برنامج طبقات فحول الشعراء ؟


أخي الفاضل كتاب "طبقات الشعراء" ليس هو موضوع تعقبي، بل ذاك موضوع عارض، لما رأيت الإخوة أطالوا فيه القول، أردت إفادتهم بما وقفت عليه لا غير، ولست المعني بسؤالك، وعذرا.




> هل فهمت منهج الشيخ محمود شاكر في عملية القراءة والتصويبات ؟؟


ما أود بيانه قبل الإجابة عن سؤالك، هو أن هناك قاعدة هي عمود التحقيق و ركيزته، وهي ضبط نص المخطوطة كما هو عليه، دونما زيادة ولا نقص، وهذا أمر يتقاسمه جميع المحققين كيف ما كانت مناهجهم وطُرقهم المسلوكة في التحقيق، فإذا خرج أحدهم عن هذا الحد المشترك عُدَّ صاحبه متسلطا ومُغيرا وناقضا للأمانة العلمية لا محققا أمينا، وأما منهج الشيخ محمود شاكر -رحمه الله-، فقد قال بينه الأخ "خزانة الأدب" في المشاركة (رقم:17)، فقال: 



> وثانياً: أن للأستاذ منهجاً خاصًّا في البحث العلمي وفي تحقيق النصوص، أسماه هو بمنهج التذوُّق. وخلاصته أن القارئ البصير يعايش النص بجميع حواسه ومداركه، فتسقط عن عينيه ستائر الزمان والمكان، ويرى الماضي كأنه يجري أمام عينيه. وهذه الرؤية هي عنده أصدق من روايات الرجال ونصوص المخطوطات.
>  ومن أجل ذلك تراه يكتب على الغلاف (قرأه محمود محمد شاكر)، بدلاً من (حققه)، لأن (حققه) إنما تصلح عنده للذين يصرفون عنايتهم إلى تدوين أغلاط النسّاخ والفروق بين النسخ.


وهذا المنهج أرى ألا يلتجأ إليه إلا في حالات توجب ذلك، لا جعل مدار تحقيق أو قراءة المخطوط عليه، 




> هل المخطوطات المعتمدة في التحقيق لكتاب ((أسرار البلاغة )) متقنة محررة مقروءة ؟؟


أخي الفاضل لا أدر ما وجه هذا السؤال؟، راجع تلك المواطن المتعقَّبة جيدا، فستجد أن الخطأ فيها من المحقق وقراءته، فلا دخل لجودة مخطوطات الكتاب فيما نحن فيه، فالمحقق يأتي إلى نص الكتاب المجمع عليه فيُحرفه بدعوى أنه استجاد خلافه، وقد بينتُ أن النص المجمع عليه أجود وأفضل مما استجاد المحقق، فالظاهر أنك لم تطالع تلك المواطن بعد.
و راجع الموطن السابع مثلا، فستجد المحقق لم يفهم كلام المؤلف ولا مراده ؟؟؟
وقد قلت في مقدمة هاته "النظرات":  



> و أثناء تيك القراءة،ألفيت بعض الأخطاء في التحقيق ، منها ما أقطع بخطئه و اعوجاجه، و منها ماأرجح كونها كذلك، لعدم وقوفي على النسخ المخطوطة للكتاب، و وقوع هذهالأخطاء في تحقيقات الأكابر، ليس بمنقص من أقدارهم، و لا بغامز في صحة أنظارهم، و لكن الجواد المجلي يكبو، والسيف العضب ينبو، و نسأل الله تعالىالعصمة من الزلل و الخلل، و الإخلاص في القول و العمل.

----------


## عادل بن حزمان

الاخ الحميدي 




> أخي الفاضل كتاب "طبقات الشعراء" ليس هو موضوع تعقبي، بل ذاك موضوع عارض، لما رأيت الإخوة أطالوا فيه القول، أردت إفادتهم بما وقفت عليه لا غير، ولست المعني بسؤالك، وعذرا.


انا سألتك عن "برنامج طبقات فحول الشعراء " وليست عن (( طبقات فحول الشعراء ))
وانت هنا قد  اجبتَ بالنفي اي (( لم تقرأ الكتاب المشار اليه ))

وهذه واحدة 



> ما أود بيانه قبل الإجابة عن سؤالك، هو أن هناك قاعدة هي عمود التحقيق و ركيزته، وهي ضبط نص المخطوطة كما هو عليه، دونما زيادة ولا نقص، وهذا أمر يتقاسمه جميع المحققين كيف ما كانت مناهجهم وطُرقهم المسلوكة في التحقيق، فإذا خرج أحدهم عن هذا الحد المشترك عُدَّ صاحبه متسلطا ومُغيرا وناقضا للأمانة العلمية لا محققا أمينا


انت هنا  خرجت بقول تحتاج معه الى مراجعة طويلة  لكلامك غير المحرر
فقاعدتك   خالفها (( احمد شاكر ، وعبدالسلام هارون ، والسيد احمد صقر ))  وراجع  تحقيقاتهم

ومن باب الفائدة (( قطوف ادبية )) توفر عليك بعض الجهد



> وهذا المنهج أرى ألا يلتجأ إليه إلا في حالات توجب ذلك، لا جعل مدار تحقيق أو قراءة المخطوط عليه،


كم نسبة هذه الحالات ؟



> اقتباس:
> رابع : هل المخطوطات المعتمدة في التحقيق لكتاب ((أسرار البلاغة )) متقنة محررة مقروءة ؟؟
> أخي الفاضل لا أدر ما وجه هذا السؤال؟، راجع تلك المواطن المتعقَّبة جيدا، فستجد أن الخطأ فيها من المحقق وقراءته، فلا دخل [color="rgb(255, 140, 0)"]لجودة مخطوطات الكتاب فيما نحن فيه، فالمحقق يأتي إلى نص الكتاب المجمع عليه فيُحرفه بدعوى أنه استجاد خلافه، وقد بينتُ أن النص المجمع عليه أجود وأفضل مما استجاد المحقق، فالظاهر أنك لم تطالع تلك المواطن بعد.
> و راجع الموطن السابع مثلا، فستجد المحقق لم يفهم كلام المؤلف ولا مراده ؟؟؟
>   وقد قلت في مقدمة هاته "النظرات":[/color]


انت هنا حكمت على عملك  بالضعف حيث جهلت "فائدة معرفة النسخ "" من حيث الجودة والاتقان والصحة

والى هنا

التمس منك  معذرتي  وغيابي

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> فقول أبي الفرج: "من فحول الشعراء"، و "من فحول الجاهلية"، إشارة إلى طبقة ذاك الشاعر ضمن كتاب "طبقات الشعراء" ، لا إلى عنوان الكتاب، فلو قال مثلا: "من كتاب فحول الشعراء"، لكان دليلا على إثبات كلمة "فحول".


تحكم واضح يا مولانا.. 
فمن أين أتى أصلاً أبي الفرج بكلمة فحول التي سبقتها مِن التبعيضية هذه.. 
بل دعواك أنه زادها من كيسه توسعاً في العبارة = أبعد من دعوانا أنه يخبر عما سمى به ابن سلام كتابه.. 
ومما يدل على تحكمك قولك : 



> إشارة إلى طبقة ذاك الشاعر ضمن كتاب "طبقات الشعراء"


 
فأنت هنا أكلت كلمة فحول التي قالها أبو الفرج الذي لو شاء لقال : ((طبقات الشعراء)) ..

----------


## سليمان خاطر

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته.
هذا تحاور بين أهل الشأن وفرسان الميدان ممن عرفنا مشاركاتهم وألفنا مناقشاتهم في هذا المجلس.
وهذا الراقم ممن يتابع ويستفيد مستمتعا بهذا السجال العلمي الرزين داعيا للجميع بالتوفيق والأجر .
لي رجاء من الأخ الكريم الحميدي أن يراجع مشاركاته قبل إرسالها ،فيخليها من بعض العبارات غير المناسبة مما لا يليق به ولا بالمحقق العلامة أبر فهر،صب الله على ضريحه شآبيب العفو والرحمة والغفران،ومن بعض أخطاء الكتابة كاتصال الأحرف بعضها ببعض في الكلمات المتجاورة؛ مما تصعب معه القراءة،ومن بعض الأخطاء النحوية والإملائية التي لا أشك أبدا أنها من العجلة والسرعة،وأن يوسع صدره لمحبي محمود محمد شاكر،وهو وأنا منهم؛فلا يشغل نفسه بالردود إلا بعد إكمال النظرات.
وأرجو شاكرا من بقية شيوخنا الكرام أن يمهلوا الرجل  قليلا؛فهو وإن أخطأ حسن النية. والله الموفق.

----------


## رضا العربي

أحسنت...أحسن الله إليك أخي الحبيب سليمان خاطر(واسمك حبيب لمصري حبيب وقريب رحم لي ..رمز العزة والكرامة والشهيد بإذن الله)..

وإن كنت أظن -أخي الحميدي- أن استسهال الاجتراء على أكابر أهل العلم بلا سند حقيقي من علم ومن قرائن ومن تحبب وتواضع في استخدام اللغة معهم ، يعكس أمرا لا تحمد عواقبه عند طالب العلم "المبتدئ"..وكلن  ا مبتدئون-حقا- فعلينا الترفق بسادتنا من علمائنا ومشايخنا حينما نختلف-عن علم وبحق، ودون تضخم ذات أو تضخيم الزلات -معهم... أقول هذا ولست ممن يقدس العلماء، وإن أجللتهم.. ولست ممن ينـزهونهم عن الخطأ، وإن قدرتهم عاليا بما يستحقون..ولست أدعو لذلك، ولا أحبه..فالمعرفة الحقة هي المستبصرة الناقدة..على ألا تتجاوز ما يجب مع أهل العلم..وألا تسرف في تقدير الذات أمام..وهي المتعمقة المتأملة المتمهلة ..لا المتسرعة المتعجلة ..فلزم التنبيه أن العبث لا يليق مع إنجاز علم كأبي فهر
دمتم بفضل الله ونعمته

----------


## الحُميدي

لا زالت مشاركات الإخوة تتنكب عن السبيل الأمَم إلى شِعاب ضيقة، فحال الناظر في هذا الموضوع بين رجلين:

الأول: موافق لي في تلك المواطن المنظور فيها، فهذا قد يتفضل بمشاركة فحواها الشكر والدعاء والإشادة.
الثاني: مخالف لي في تلك المواطن، فهذا يسطر مشاركةً فحواها بيان إصابة المحقق وخطأ المتعقِّب عليه.

وهذا ما لم ألفه حتى الآن، إذ غالب الإخوة تعلقوا بأذيال ليس لها متات بتلك المواطن، إذ هم يكتبون ما تمليه عليهم عواطفهم الجياشة، وهذا الموضوع ليس موطن كتْب العواطف،  لأن العواطف لن تدفع الخطأ عن الشيخ محمود شاكر في المواطن المتعقَّب عليه فيها، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا الإنصاف.




> بل دعواك أنه زادها من كيسه توسعاً في العبارة


لعلك لم تفهم قصدي بعد -إذ أنني لم أدع أنه زادها من كيسه-، فابن سلام قسَّم الشعراء إلى فحول وغيرهم ضمن كتابه (كما بينه الإخوة فيما تقدم من المشاركات)، وجعل الفحول على طبقات، فأبو الفرج يحيل إلى طبقة ذاك الشاعر من فحول الجاهلية مثلا ، فقول أبي الفرج: "من فحول الجاهلية"، إشارة إلى تقسيم ابن سلام المضمن في الكتاب لا إلى الكتاب، والفائدة تتحصل بالإشارة إلى التقسيم لا إلى الكتاب، وأرى أن هذا الأمر أوضح من أن يوضّح.
وهذا بخلاف صنيع الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي الذي أحال على الكتاب والتقسيم الذي يكتنفه، وسأنقل نص كلامه حتى يتضح الأمر، فقد قال: 



> قال أبو عبد الله محمد بن سلام الجمحي في كتابه ((طبقات الشعراء الجاهليين والإسلاميين)) في الطبقة الثانية من شعراء الجاهلية...


  عن رسالته "الأحاديث الستة" ضمن مجموع من رسائله "ص:444"، تـ: أبي عبد الله مشعل المطيري، ط: دار ابن حزم، سنة:1422هـ،2001م.

و أود من الإخوة أن يشاركوا بردود لها تعلق بتلك المواطن المتعقبة على الشيخ محمود شاكر رحمه الله، ولست ملزما بالرد على مشاركة نائية عن موضوعي..،والله الموفق للرشد والصواب.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

لا واضح ولا حاجة..

بل لا زال الخلط قائماً..

فابن سلام وإن كان قد ذكر غير الفحول في تضاعيف كتابه= فهو لم يقصد إليهم وكتابه معقود لسرد طبقات فحول الشعراء ،ولم يجعل في كتابه طبقات لمطلق الشعراء أصلاً كي تدعوا عليه هذه التسمية ،بل جعل الطبقات للفحول منهم فحسب..

فتلفيق من لفق لفظ الطكبقات على لفظ الشعراء = حكاية بالمعنى أو اتباع لتسمية ناسخ أو كذب على المؤلف..

أما الصدق فهو ما يؤيده صنيعه وطبقاته التي لم تُذكر سوى للفحول،ونقل أبي الفرج الذي يروي الكتاب بسنده وليس قصاراه نسخة ناسخ كابن ناصر الدين،والمخطوطة التي رآها الشيخ وأثبتها،ولا يبقى مع من يخالف هذا إلا محض التوهم والتقليد..

وأنبه على أخرى : أن رميك مخالفيك بأنهم إنما تؤزهم العاطفة = ليس أولى من رمي من رماك أنه تؤزك العجلة للتخطئة بغير علم ولا فقه تام..

وكلا القذفين لا أحبه وأحب للرجل أن يأتي حجته من وجهها من غير ولوغ فيما ورائها إلا ببينة..

والسلام..

----------


## سليمان خاطر

أخي الكريم الحميدي.
أرجو أن تنتبه إلى أن العلامة أبا فهر-رحمه الله - لا يسمي عمله تحقيقا إنما يسميه قراءة،وهي عمل أقرب إلى التعليق والشرح للكتاب منه إلى التحقيق المتعارف عليه.وهذا شيء جديد لا يفهمه الشداة المبتدئون في التراث ممن لم يحسنوا قواعد العربية الأولى بله مناهج الفحول المبتكرين من أمثال أبي فهر،إن كان له أمثال في هذا العصر .
واسمح لي أن أقول لك:إن نقداتك هذه كلها قامت على وهم باطل لا صلة له بالحقيقة؛لأنك تريد أن تلزم الرجل بما تعرفه عن علم التحقيق وهو لم يدع ذلك وإنما أتى بمنهج جديد في قراءة كتب التراث سماه قراءة لا تحقيقا،فهو يغير إلى ما يتفق مع قراءته لمجمل الكتاب بل مجمل التراث،وهذا أمر أرى أنك لم تستوعبه بعد ولا أراك فاعلا ذلك ما دمت على هذه الحالة المرضية من الادعاء وتضخيم النفس والتشبع بما لم تؤت،علم الله.
وإن تعجب فعجب افتراؤك على هذا العلم بأنه يغير على نص الكتاب ويغير إلخ تلك الألفاظ النابية التي لا تليق بك ولا بمثل أبي فهر،فكيف بالله الإغارة والتغيير والتحريف مع بيانه التام في كل موضع مما ذكرته وما لم تذكره أنه غير كذا إلى كذا،إنما يكون ما تدعيه مع السكوت عن البيان.
أخي الكريم،أنت بعيد كل البعد عن فهم أبي فهر وقراءته ومنهجه،فلا تظننّ أنك تأتي بمأخذ عليه لم يستطعه الأوائل بل بجراءة باطلة وتهم ظالمة أدعوك أن تستغفر الله منها وتتوب.
وليس هو ولا غيره من أهل العلم والسبق والفضل فوق النقد،ولكن أي نقد ؟ وممن ؟ وبأي حق ؟
هداني الله وإياك إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## الحُميدي

> لا واضح ولا حاجة..


 داء العناد والمكابرة لا دواء له..،

 


> بل لا زال الخلط قائماً..


  
لاتكن صاحب دعوى وبين مكمن الخلط للناظرين، وإلا زُم لسانك واخطمه، فهو أسلم لك، و سأبين لك -وللناظرين- أنك الواقع في الخلط، الذي أبيتَ الرجوع عنه:

 فقد أتيت بنقلين نصهما: 


> قال أبو الفرج في ترجمة أبي المخبل السعدي من الأغاني : ((ذكره ابن سلام في الطبقة الخامسة من فحول الشعراء)). وقال في ترجمة عبيد بن الأبرص : ((وجعله ابن سلام في الطبقة الرابعة من فحول الجاهلية)).


 
وظننتََ أن قوله :" من فحول الشعراء"، و"من فحول الجاهلية"، إشارة إلى الكتاب، ولم تدر أنها إشارة إلى عنوان التقسيم الذي ضمنه ابن سلام كتابه، ومن الأدلة على ذلك أن أبا الفرج غاير بين الإحالتين، فقال في الأولى:" من فحول الشعراء"، وقال في الثانية: "من فحول الجاهلية"، ولو كان قصده الكتاب لأثبت له اسما واحدا لا اسمين، فهذا لا يسعك إلا التسليم به، ولن يجدي العناد شيئا، فالحق لايحتاج لمعاند مكابر، بل يحتاج لمنصف فقط.

 ومكمن الخلط هنا: في عدم تفريقك بين الإحالة للكتاب (وذلك يكون بذكر عنوانه) وبين الإحالة للفصول أو التقسيمات التي يتضمنها الكتاب (وذلك يكون بذكر عناوينها).

 فقد انتيهنا من بيان خلطك.

 وكأني بك علمتَ ما في حجتك من وهاء (وما في احتجاجك بها من التسرع وقلة النظر)، فأخذت بالركون لقرائن ظننت أنها تنفعك، وهي تزري بالمتسمك بها، فقلت:  


> أما الصدق فهو ما يؤيده صنيعه وطبقاته التي لم تُذكر سوى للفحول


 
نعم ذكر طبقات فحول الشعراء وذكر غيرهم، فكان ماذا ؟؟ هل هذا كاف في التجاسر على نص عنوان الكتاب الثابت في موضعين من المخطوطة ؟؟

  وقد بلغ بك الأمر أن تشكك في النسخة التي كانت بين يدي حافظ الديار الشامية في زمانه ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي (وهو قرين حافظ الديار المصرية ابن حجر) ، وكأنك تجهل أن المحدثين لا يحوزون إلا أصح النسخ وأضبطها، وأنهم لا يعتمدونها إلا بعد مقابلتها على الأصول الصحيحة، خصوصا وأن هذا الحافظ مشهور بالتحري والضبط والتنقيح، فهو المصحح لأخطاء الذهبي في ضبط الرجال والأنساب في جزء مفرد مطبوع، وهو منثور في تعليقه على "مشتبه النسبة"، المنبوز بـ" تحرير المشتبه" (وهو مطبوع في  عشر مجلدات تقريبا)وهو أنفع كتاب في بابه، يدل على إمامة وجلالة الرجل، فنقل مثل هذا الرجل المحقق لا يرده إلا صليب الخد.

 ولو سلمنا بأن الناسخ أسقط كلمة "فحول" من عنوان الكتاب، فإن الأصول الصحيحة المشهورة ستقضي على الناسخ بالوهم، ويكون المصير إليها، كيف وهذا رجم بالغيب وظن يهوي بالمعتمد عليه إلى الحضيض، وقد سبق ذكر أن نُسخ المحدثين أصح النسخ.  ولو قلنا بأن الناسخ أخطأ وأسقط تلك الكلمة، فهل يجوز عليه الوهم في مقدمة الكتاب وفي آخره، وقد أثبت الناسخ في آخر الكتاب عنوانه  بدون كلمة "فحول"في طبعة محمود شاكر نفسها، فهل يجوز عليه الوهم في الموضعين، فاعجب للظنون كيف تجلب العار لصاحبها .

 وما ظننتُ العصبية والحمية للرجال تبلغ بأصحابها هذه الرتبة المنحطة، حتى ادعى صاحبنا أبو فهر بأن ذاك العنوان ملفق، فقال:  


> فتلفيق من لفق لفظ الطكبقات على لفظ الشعراء = حكاية بالمعنى أو اتباع لتسمية ناسخ أو كذب على المؤلف..


  ليُنظَر إلى هاته الظنون التي لا تغني من الحق شيئا، فلو جاز تطرق هذه الآفات على هذا الكتاب، لجاز ذلك على تراث الأمة بأكملها، ولكن أبى الله غير ذلك، فما من كتاب إلا ويرويه عن مؤلفه رجال أمناء وعنهم تتفرع أسانيده، وإن لم يكن له إسناد، فأصوله الصحيحة معروفة مشهورة عند أهل العلم (كل بحسب فنه)، وإذا همَّ أحدهم بالتصرف فيه أو تحريفه أو نسبته لنفسه، إلا انبرى له من يبين عواره، ويهتك أستاره، و راجع ما تقدم ففيه رد على هاته الظنون أيضا.
ثم قلت: 
  


> ونقل أبي الفرج الذي يروي الكتاب بسنده وليس قصاراه نسخة ناسخ كابن ناصر الدين،


 ذكرك لأبي الفرج مغالطة، فقد بينتُ بأنه لم يقصد إيراد عنوان الكتاب فيما نقلتَه عنه.  
وانظر كيف دفعتك عاطفتك المنحازة للشيخ محمود شاكر-رحمه الله- للتنقيص من قدر ذاك الإمام الجليل والناقد البصير ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي، و وصمته بـ"ناسخ" في معرض الإزراء والذم، فالتنقيص من أقدار العلماء الأكابر هينٌ في سبيل تنزيه محمود شاكر عن الخطأ.

  هل يرضى الشيخ العلامة محمود شاكر – سحَّ الله عليه وابل رحمته وغفرانه- بهذا منك في الدفاع عنه، بدون شك لن يرضاه، فلا تجعلن الشيخ محمود شاكر -رحمه الله – مطية تركبها للتطاول والتجاسر على أئمتنا وعلمائنا، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. و أما الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي فقد سقتُ نغبة من بحر حفظه وإمامته فيما سبق.

 ومن أين لك أن الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي لا يروي الكتاب بإسناده؟، هل وقفت على برنامجه أو ثبَته أو فهرسته، ولم تلف فيما يروي من مرويات، هذا الكتاب بعينه؟، أم أنها الظنون المنسوجة بخيوط العصبية المهترئة؟؟، وقد سبق الكلام عن تحري المحدثين وضبطهم ، و الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي من أعلاهم رتبة ومنزلة في هذا الباب -رحمات ربي عليه-. وقد جاريتك في هذا الموطن حتى أبين لك أنك تأتي بكل نطيحة ومتردية وموقوذة في سبيل نصرة الشيخ العلامة محمود شاكر رحمه الله ( وهو في غنى عن هرائك) ، وإلا فالحديث عن سند أبي الفرج في الكتاب، يصح لو كان في نقله ما يدل على عنوان الكتاب، وهذا ما بينا عدمه فيما سبق.  والغلو في الرجال من أعظم أسباب قلب الحقائق وتغييرها، و حال صاحبنا أبي فهر خير مثال لذلك، ويتبين ذلك من قوله: 


> ولا يبقى مع من يخالف هذا إلا محض التوهم والتقليد..


 
ليُنظَر كيف رمى من يعتمد على نص العنوان المثبت في أول المخطوطة وآخرها بالتوهم، بينما المعتمد على رجل رأى كلمة "فحول" في نسخة تقادم عليه زمن رؤيتها، هو: المحق، والمعلوم أن الكتاب (أو حفظ الكتاب) مقدم على حفظ الصدر، لأن الثاني يتطرق إليه النسيان والاختلال وغيرهما من الآفات، خصوصا أن عنوان الكتاب ثابت في موضعين من المخطوطة، فمن المتوهم ومن المتيقن والمحق ؟؟؟، اللهم نعوذ بك من التعصب للرجال. وليس معه نص المخطوطة فقط، بل يعتمد على نقل لإمام حافظ محرر محقق هو ابن ناصرالدين –رحمه الله-. وقد وسم صاحبنا أبو فهر الاعتماد على نقل ذاك الحافظ  بـ"التقليد"، و هو في هذا الوسم بين حالتين:  الأولى : أنه لا يدر معنى "التقليد" ولا يفهمه. الثانية: أنه غالط و أوهم و دلس بهذا الوسم. 
و بيان ذلك كالآتي:  فنقل العدل الثقة حجة بنفسه، لأن مرجعه إلى الحس والمشاهدة، والحس والمشاهدة من الأدلة القطعية المسلم بها لدى العقول بأجمعها، وهي تفيد القطع واليقين. فكيف بعد هذا، يقال أن الاعتماد على نقل الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين "تقليد"، والتقليد: هو اتباع قول شخص من غير حجة (و لتنظُر كتب الأصول للاستزادة)، و الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين ليس له إلا نقل ما رآه وشاهده، وبالاعتماد على نقله فكأننا وقفنا على الكتاب وعايناه. فانظروا كيف صار اتباع الدليل والبرهان "تقليدا"، والمعتمد على حفظٍ متقادم ومدخول لرجل واحد "دليلا"، أليس هذا من قلب الحقائق تعصبا لرجل من المسلمين، لن يغني عنه يوم القيامة شيئا.؟؟ وأنا على يقين من أن الشيخ العلامة محمود شاكر –رحمات ربي عليه- لو وقف على نقل ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي لتراجع عن  إثباته لكلمة "فحول"، فهذا اللائق بمقامه ومنزلته، وأما العناد والمكابرة فبضعاف طلبة العلم أليق منه بالأكابر.  ولقد عجبتُ لك يا أبافهر أشد العجب، وأنت تحاول الذب عن الشيخ –رحمه الله- بكل "واه" و "ساقط" و" ضعيف" و"راش" من القول والظن والجسْر، وذلك كله من أجل تنزيه الشيخ عن الخطأ، بل تجاسرت على الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي –رحمه الله-، حتى تبلغ غرضا هو بمنأى عنك، والحق أحق بالتعصب له من الرجال.
بل صار العنوان المثبت في الأصل المخطوط و المعضد بنقل الحافظ الثبت الحجة ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي "ملفقا" و "كذبا على المؤلف"، بل أضحى ابن ناصر الدين الحافظ الإمام مجرد "ناسخ"، أهذا كله من أجل رفع صفة الخطأ والزلل عن رجل من بني البشر؟؟، نقر بعلمه وفضله، ولكن حفظه (المتقادم والمطروق بعدة آفات) يبقى مجرد ظن أمام رتبة اليقين التي يعتليها المستند على المخطوطة ونقل الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين.
ما كنت أظن بامرئ مسلم أن يبلغ هذا المبلغ، ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد.
 
لا أدر هل استدراكاتي على الشيخ فعلت بمحبي هذا الشيخ (و أنا منهم) ما تفعله النار في الأخضر واليابس؟  ألم يقنعوا مني بأن قصدي نزيه غير مدخول ؟؟، فلم يتركون تلك المواطن جانبا ويتعلقون بالأذيال وببنيات الطريق؟؟، لماذا تُكرر ألفاظ ملَّها السمع والبصر "قلة الأدب" و"التجاسر" و"التهجم" و.و..و.؟؟

 وقد قلتُ ردا على أحدهم ، وقد اتهمني بمثل هاته "الافتراءات":  



> و أما تلك الأوصاف التي وصمتُ بها تلك "المواطن" من قراءة العلامة محمود شاكر رحمه الله لـ"أسرار البلاغة"، فأنا وصمتها بما هي عليه، و بحقيقتها التي لو رام المعاند المكابر دفعها، عاند و كابر عقله و حسه، نعم هي مصبوغة بشيء من الغلظة و الشدة ، و لكنها هي الأوصاف التي تقتضيها تلك "المواطن" نفسها.
> و أنا أطلب من صاحبنا أن يبين كذب تلك الأوصاف ، و أن معانيها لا تطابق مسمياتها ، و إلا فعليه بالوجوم و الجثوم، و الصمت و السكوت


. ونسأل الله تعالى العفو والعافية.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

قرأت كلامك فلم أجد حجة تدفع هذا :




> أما الصدق فهو ما يؤيده صنيعه وطبقاته التي لم تُذكر سوى للفحول،ونقل أبي الفرج الذي يروي الكتاب بسنده وليس قصاراه نسخة ناسخ كابن ناصر الدين،والمخطوطة التي رآها الشيخ وأثبتها،ولا يبقى مع من يخالف هذا إلا محض التوهم والتقليد..


وأكثر الكلام خطابة مجردة ،وتكثر بالألفاظ التي أصلها محض الظن والتوهم الذي لا يوزن بالحجج الثلاث المذكورة..

ومن أعجب ما فيها أنك تتكثر باسم المخطوط في أوله وآخره،وهذا عجيب جداً؛إذ الناسخ واحد،وهو يختصر اسم الكتاب على ما شاع عند ضعيفي التدقيق من النساخ ،والشيخ رأى نسخة قديمة عليها اسم الكتاب على الصواب،ثم أتته النسخة بآخرة فرأى بقايا الكلمة متمثلة في لام (فحول)ويوافقه عبارة المؤلف ونقل أبي الفرج الذي لم تدفعه سوى بالتحكم المحض..

ولا يعترض عليك أحد في مجرد النقد؛فلا داعي لأن تعيش دور شهيد الحرية هذا،ولكن فقط حاول أن تأتي بحجة علمية تدفع هذه الحجج الظاهرة،بدلاً من هذا التقليد الذي لا يُركن إليه لعالم في القرن التاسع غير متخصص وغاية ما معه وجادة متأخرة لا يعلم سندها ولا ثقة ناسخها،وهذا قدر لا نحتاج معه لحفظ ترجمة ابن ناصر الدين لندرك أنه هواء لا يركن إليه..

فقط أدل بحجة علمية تدفع الحجج المذكورة وصدقني إن ظهرت معك بينة = فنسلم ونزم ألسنتنا ونخطم أفواههنا ولن نكابر كما تطلب  

ونسأل الله تعالى العفو والعافية.

----------


## الحُميدي

> إن نقداتك هذه كلها قامت على وهم باطل لا صلة له بالحقيقة؛لأنك تريد أن تلزم الرجل بما تعرفه عن علم التحقيق وهو لم يدع ذلك وإنما أتى بمنهج جديد في قراءة كتب التراث سماه قراءة لا تحقيقا


ما خلصتُ إليه من كلامك، هو: أن تلك المواطن على منهج الشيخ محمود شاكر صواب، فهذا هو طلبي الوحيد: أن تبين صواب تلك المواطن بحسب منهج الشيخ الجديد، وترد على كل موطن منها؟؟، 

فلعل الأمر كما قلتَ، من عدم استيعابي لمنهج الشيخ رحمه الله، فأنا أريد منكَ -أو من غيرك- أن تبين إصابة الشيخ في تلك المواطن بحسب منهجه المستبدع.

----------


## الحُميدي

> وأكثر الكلام خطابة مجردة ،وتكثر بالألفاظ التي أصلها محض الظن والتوهم الذي لا يوزن بالجج الثلاث المذكورة..


كما أسلفت..، داء العناد والمكابرة لا دواء له..، فماذا عساي أفعل؟؟  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

نقل جديد عن أبي الفرج : ((*ويكنى كثير أبا صخر وهو من فحول شعراء الإسلام وجعله ابن سلام في الطبقة الأولى منهم وقرن به جريرا والفرزدق والأخطل والراعي)).*
*سبحان الله ما كان أكثر توسع هذا الشيخ في الإخبار عن كتاب ابن سلام بغير اسمه ؟!!!*

بل التوسع إنما يكون باختصار اسم الكتاب كما وقع لعدد من أهل العلم أقدم من ابن ناصر الدين الذي ظن صاحبنا لما وجد كلامه أنه وقع على كنز؛وما ذاك إلا لقلة اطلاعه،وإلا فاختصار اسم الكتاب على هذا النحو قديم؛لشيوع كتب أخرى بنفس الاسم والناس يطلبون الخفة،أما تكثير اسم الكتاب كما في النسخة الخطية وخبر المؤلف وخبر أبي الفرج فهو خلاف الجادة فيعض عليه الفقيه كما فعل أبي فهر -رحمه الله-وإن لم يفقه ذلك غيره..

----------


## عادل بن حزمان

اعتقد مسألة اسم الكتاب فصلها  الشيخ محمود محمد شاكر رحمه الله في برنامج طبقات فحول الشعراء 162 -163
انظر

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الحمد لله
الأخ الناقد لم يقرأ برنامج طبقات فحول الشعراء فيما يظهر، وعذره أنه عقد الموضوع لكتاب عبدالقاهر.
وقد كان اللائق به - ما دام الأمر كذلك - أن يركِّز على كتاب عبدالقاهر، وأن لا يلتفت إلى مداخلة الأخ الذي انتقد عنوان كتاب الطبقات، بل يقول له (افتح له موضوعاً خاصاً، غير مأمور). ولكنه لم يفعل، لأن في ذلك شبهة تأييد له في نقده لتحقيق كتاب عبدالقاهر.
فهذه نظرة عاطفية لا تصلح لمن يتصدر للنقد العلمي.

وقد اتضح الآن - مع الأسف - أنه يكتب عن عنوان كتاب الطبقات - وربما عن كتاب عبدالقاهر أيضاً - بالعاطفة!
وكنتُ قد شرحتُ أن تحقيق الأستاذ لكتاب عبدالقاهر كان بالتذوق، أما اختياره لعنوان كتاب الطبقات فكان بمتابعة نسخة الأصل (كما رجح لديه)، فلا علاقة البتة بين المسألتين!
وأزيد الآن: أنه يوجد تذوق في تحقيق مواضع من الطبقات، وكان يستطيع الأخ أن ينتقدها كما انتقد تحقيق الأسرار، ولكنه سارع إلى تأييد المداخلة لمجرد أن فيها نقداً ما للأستاذ شاكر!
وهذا نقد عاطفي مع الأسف!

ثم إن جميع كلامه على نص ابن ناصر الدين يدل على عدم استيعابه للمنهج الصحيح الذي جرى عليه الأستاذ شاكر (أعني في مسألة العنوان)، وخلاصته: أن يلتزم المحقق بنص النسخة المعتمدة أصلاً إلا إذا ثبت أن عبارتها خطأ في موضع بعينه. وقد ثبت عند الأستاذ شاكر أن عنوان نسخة الأصل (طبقات فحول الشعراء)، وهو المطابق لمضمون الكتاب، وأسهب في بسط براهينه غاية الإسهاب. فالواجب عليه أن يلتزم بعبارة الأصل، وقد فعل. والرد عليه لا يكون بكلام ابن ناصر الدين ولا بكلام غيره، ولا بالثناء على ابن ناصر الدين وهو أهل لكل ثناء، بل ولا حتى بعنوان النسخة الأخرى، بل بشيء واحد لا غير: أن الأستاذ شاكر أخطأ في قراءة الأصل في شبابه، وفي قراءة الصورة المباشرة في كهولته. ولا سبيل إلى إثبات ذلك إلا بمطالعة النسخة نفسها في دبلن (كما قال الشيخ نفسه للطاهر).
فما دام الأستاذ قد سوَّغ صنيعه بمتابعة الأصل فيجب على من يخالفه أن يلجأ إلى الأصل لا غير. وأما الذي يتكئ على عنوان نسخة المدينة، أو على الصورة الثانوية الباهتة المنشورة في صدر الكتاب، أو على نص ابن ناصر الدين، أو على تسمية القدماء للكتاب، فإنه لم يستوعب مناهج تحقيق النصوص ولا منهج البحث التاريخي.
هذه واحدة.

والثانية: 
أن كتاب الطبقات قد ثبت يقيناً أنه له نسخة مطولة (دبلن)، ونسخة مختصرة (المدينة)، وثبت يقيناً أن عنوان النسخة المختصرة (طبقات الشعراء)، والخلاف هو على عنوان النسخة المطولة لا غير. فالذي يستشهد بنص ابن ناصر الدين، يجب عليه إثبات أن ابن ناصر الدين وقف على المطولة لا على المختصرة. أما إذا كان ابن ناصر الدين قد وقف على المختصرة وسماها (طبقات الشعراء) فإن النسخة المختصرة باقية بين أيدينا مكتوباً عليها (طبقات الشعراء)، فلا نحتاج معها إلى عبارة ابن ناصر الدين على جلالة قدره.

والثالثة:
أن عنوان النسخة المختصرة (طبقات الشعراء)، والعنوان الذي ذكره ابن ناصر الدين (طبقات الشعراء الجاهليين والإسلاميين)، فهذا دليل ساطع على أن ابن ناصر الدين كان يسمِّي الكتاب بما تيسَّر له، ولم يكن همُّه إثبات كلمة (فحول) أو إسقاطها. وهي طريقة أسلافنا إجمالاً في تسمية الكتب بما يفيد التعيين دون الالتزام بحرفية العناوين. بل أقرب الظن أن حافظاً كابن ناصر الدين يستطيع أن يقول من حفظه (ذكره ابن سلام في الطبقة الثانية من كتاب كذا)، من غير حاجة إلى مطالعة الكتاب لنَسْخ العنوان بحروفه.

والرابعة:
أن قول ابن ناصر الدين (في الطبقة الثانية من شعراء الجاهلية) يتعارض مع قول أبي الفرج مراراً (في الطبقة كذا من فحول شعراء الجاهلية)، ويدل مرة أخرى على مسألة النقل بالمعنى. وأقرب الظن أن ابن ناصر الدين هو الذي اختصر لفظة (فحول)، لا أن أبا الفرج جاء بها عنده. ولكن الأخ الناقد يريد أن يجعل عبارة ابن ناصر الدين فاصلة في النزاع!
ولا يوجد تعارض بينهما في واقع الأمر، لأنهما لم يكونا يشتغلان بتحرير هذه الكلمة خاصة. وإنما يقع الإشكال لمن يجعل عبارة ابن ناصر الدين من المحكم وعبارة أبي الفرج من المتشابه.

والخامسة:
أن الاختلاف العظيم بين النسختين يجعل الاشتغال بعبارة ابن ناصر الدين وعبارات سائر العلماء في تسمية الكتاب غير مثمر، لأن الذي يصنف كتابه مرتين أو مراراً يجوز أن يسميه باسمين!

وليس معنى ذلك أن الأستاذ قد أصاب في قراءة العنوان، بل معناه أنه كان في إطار الاجتهاد المسوَّغ، إلا إذا ثبت خطؤه، وخطؤه لا يثبت إلا بمطالعة الأصل.
وصلى الله على محمد وآله وأصحابه

----------


## أبو القاسم

> وليس قصاراه نسخة ناسخ كابن ناصر الدين،


لو غيرك قالها يا أبا فهر!
عفا الله عنك

----------


## الحُميدي

> وما ذاك إلا لقلة اطلاعه،


أما قلة اطلاعي فهذا أمر أقر به، وإني أجهل كثيرا مما علمني الله (ولله الحمد)،ولا أنتظر من ينبزني بما أنادي به على نفسي..،

أما قولك:



> ..من أهل العلم أقدم من ابن ناصر الدين الذي ظن صاحبنا لما وجد كلامه أنه وقع على كنز؛


فهذا الهراء أشبه بكلام العامة والسوقة من الناس منه بكلام من ينتسب للعلم وأهله..،نسأل الله السلامة.


وأما طعونك في العنوان المثبت بالمخطوطة وكذا في نقل الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي فهي ظنون يراها المعاند المتعصب"دليلا"، وأما القرائن التي قويتَ بها رأي الشيخ العلامة محمود شاكر رحمه الله فهي -أيضا- ظنون لا ترق إلى رتبة اليقين الذي تفيده المخطوطة وكذا النقل المسطور.

ولنقف مع مشاركة الأخ الفاضل "خزانة الأدب"، فقد قال:



> فهذه نظرة عاطفية لا تصلح لمن يتصدر للنقد العلمي.
> 
> وقد اتضح الآن - مع الأسف - أنه يكتب عن عنوان كتاب الطبقات - وربما عن كتاب عبدالقاهر أيضاً - بالعاطفة!


وسأعود بك إلى أولى مشاركتك، حيث أثنيتَ على هاته "النقدات" وكذا "صاحبها"، فقلت:



> لعلي أتفق مع الأخ الفاضل في عدد من نقداته، بل لعل عندي أضعافها!


وقلت أيضا:



> ..ولو ألان القول وتلطف في العبارة لكان خيراً له وأقوم بحجَّته، ولا سيما أن في نقداته ما يشير إلى بصيرة وعلم وذوق.


لا يهمني أن تصمني بأني "عاطفي" أو"متحمس" أو" بصير"أو "فطن" عند النقد، ولكن أبنْ للناظرين كيف صار انتقادي عاطفيا بعد أن كان يدل على بصيرة وعلم وذوق.؟؟

بل أنت أيضا منتقد للشيخ العلامة في تحقيقه لـ"أسرار البلاغة" ، فقد قلتَ: أن لديك أضعاف ما عندي، إلا أنك لم تبدها لعذر يمنعك، فهل كان انتقادك "عاطفي" -مثلي- أم "علمي" ؟؟




> وكنتُ قد شرحتُ أن تحقيق الأستاذ لكتاب عبدالقاهر كان بالتذوق، أما اختياره لعنوان كتاب الطبقات فكان بمتابعة نسخة الأصل (كما رجح لديه)، فلا علاقة البتة بين المسألتين!
> وأزيد الآن: أنه يوجد تذوق في تحقيق مواضع من الطبقات، وكان يستطيع الأخ أن ينتقدها كما انتقد تحقيق الأسرار، ولكنه سارع إلى تأييد المداخلة لمجرد أن فيها نقداً ما للأستاذ شاكر!
>  وهذا نقد عاطفي مع الأسف!


فبخصوص تحقيق العلامة محمود شاكر -رحمه الله- لكتاب (طبقات الشعراء) فلم أقف عليه، وإن وقفتُ عليه -بإذن الله- سأنظر في المواطن التي ذكرتها، وهذا أمره قريب وهين.
وسألزمكَ بما ألزمتني به -وهو لا يلزمني-، فأنتَ أيضا انتقدتَ أضعاف ما انتقدتُ على الشيخ رحمه الله في "أسرار البلاغة"، فهلا انتقدت تلك المواطن التي أشرتَ إليها من "طبقات الشعراء"(إن كان هناك موجب للنقد)، فإنك أولى بنقدها مني لأنك وقفتَ على أضعاف ما وقفتُ عليه في "أسرار البلاغة"، وأرجو ألا أتسأسف -كتأسفك- على نقدٍ عاطفي منك؟؟

وأما باقي كلامك أخي "خزانة الأدب" فهي ظنون يكفي في بطلانها حكايتها، وأسأله تعالى أن يرزقنا حب الحق لا حب التعصب للرجال وطلب الفلج والغلبة نصرة لظنونهم، فهو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أما وقد خرجنا من العلم إلى الجدل فالتوقف أولى
بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً وذوقاً وبصيرة

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> لو غيرك قالها يا أبا فهر!
> عفا الله عنك


أخي الكريم أبا القاسم..

ابن ناصر الدين قصارى نظره في هذه المسألة -إن لم يكن تصرف في اسم الكتاب طلبا للخفة- هو نسخة ناسخ اعتمد عليها،وليس مقصود عبارتي أن ابن ناصر الدين نفسه ناسخ..

وليس هذا شيئاً يصلح حجة في هذا الباب أصلاً؛لأننا لا نمنع وجود نسخ بهذا العنوان،ولكن نقول أن هذه النسخ لا تقاوم النسخة العتيقة التي رآها الشيخ ونقل عنها وصور بقية كلمة الفحول منها (وهذه يقين لا ظن) ولا تقاوم خبر المؤلف عن كتابه المعقود لطبقات فحول الشعراء(وهذا يقين لا ظن) ،ولا تقاوم خبر أبي الفرج عن كتاب محمد بن سلام عند العزو(وهذا يقين لا ظن)،ولا تقاوم خلو الكتاب من طبقات لغير الفحول(وهذا يقين لا ظن)..

أما وجود نسخ بالاسم المختصر بل وجود من يعزو لهذا الاسم المختصر وأقدم من ابن ناصر الدين الذي فرح به صاحبنا بأربعة قرون = فهذا لا ننكره،ولكن طلب الخفة في اختصار اسم الكتاب خاصة مع وجود كتب بهذا الاسم المشهور = عادة معلومة لا تقضي على الحجج اليقينية السابق ذكرها..

----------


## ابوحفصة السودانى

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ( أن زعيم بيت في ربض الجنة لمن ترك المراء وان كان محقا)

----------


## أبو القاسم

يا شيخ أبا فهر
أنا لا أحتج عليك بشيء..! لقد ذهب فكرك بعيدا
مرادي انك قللت من قدره بتسميته ناسخا وكان الجدير ان تقول الحافظ ونحوه

----------


## الحُميدي

*الموطن الحادي عشر: قال المؤلف (ص:391): "ومن قدح في المجاز، وهمَّ أن يصِفه بغير الصدق، فقد خبط خَبْطا عظيما، ويهْرِف بما لا يخفى."

* *قال المحقق: "في المخطوطة والمطبوعتين: (ويهدف لما لا يخفى) ، ولا معنى له، و ((الهرْف)) ، شبه الهذيان، يقال: (هرفت أهرف هرفا)، إذا هذى."

* *قلت: كذا زعم المحقق أن متن النص الذي أجمعتْ عليه النسخ "لا معنى له"، ولنَذَرْ متن النص، ولنَنظُرْ في "التقويم" و"التصحيح" الذي أتى به المحقق، فهو قد أثبتَ قوله: "ويهرف بما لا يخفى"، ثم بين أن  (الهرْف) شبه الهذيان، أي أنه الكلام المختل النظم و المعنى، أي كلام يخفى ويُشكل على سامعه (أوقارئه)، ولكن المحقق نفى عن (الهرْف) أن يكون خافيا، وأثبتَ له بذلك الوضوح والظهور، وهذا وصف لا ينطبق على (الهرف)، فلو قال المحقق: "ويهرف بما يخفى" لكان لائقا بمقام إمام البيان والبلاغة الشيخ عبد القاهر الجرجاني، والذي يصان كلامه عن الجمع بين المتناقضات (أي وصف الخافي -وهو الهرف هنا- بعدم الخفاء).

* *فقد انتهيتُ من بيان بُعد ذوق المحقق عن الصواب، ولنكِرَّ على متن الأصول المعتمدة:

* *فلو تُرك المتن كما هو بطوله، لكان في غاية الجودة والاستقامة، ولو اختصرناه وقلنا: " ومن قدح في المجاز يهدف لما لا يخفى"، لأتى مستقيما، ولكان من حسن النظم والمعنى برتبة تستروح إليه الأذواق والقرائح السليمة، فكيف يُدَّعى أن لا معنى له ؟؟، فأين موطن خفاء معناه ؟؟* *و أما الشيء الذي يهدف إليه القادح في المجاز ولا يخفى على المؤلف، فهو قدحه في المجاز حتى يتوصل بذلك إلى عدم حمل آيات الصفات على المجاز، والإيمان بظواهرها كما جاءت، وبكلام المؤلف اللاحق يتبين ذلك، فليُراجَع، وأكتفي بهذا القدر في هذا الموطن.*

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
الأخ الحميدي:
اشرحْ لنا!
1_ ما معنى: "ومن قدح في المجاز يهدف لما يخفى"؟
2_ قوله –إن صحّ- "يهدف"، تصريف لأيّ فعل؟ هدف؟ أم أهدف؟ وكيف يُضبَط؟
3_ سواء كان الفعل "هدف" أو "أهدف"، بأي حرفِ يتعدَّى؟
4_ سواء كان الفعل "هدف" أو "أهدف"، ما هو معناه في لغة العرب؟
وقبل أن تستغرب خفاء المعاني على الشيخ، استغربْ خفاء صحّة المباني عليك... (ولا تتوقّف عند هذه الجملة لتبني عليها مقامةً كتلك، من فضلك...)
5_ ذكرتَ قول الشيخ شاكر أنّ الذي "في المخطوطة والمطبوعتين: (ويهدف لما لا يخفى)". هل اطّلعتَ على مطبوعة الشيخ رشيد رضا؟
فالذي فيها (ص 339): "وتهدف لـما لا يخفى". وها هو الباب مفتوحٌ لك لتطعن في أمانة الشيخ، بعد أن طعنتَ في فهمه، وذوقه، وإتقانه للغة العرب...
6_ إذا كانت مطبوعة الشيخ رشيد رضا أثبتت: "تهدف"، فكيف استبحت لنفسك، وأنت المقدّس للنُّسَخ، أن تكتب "ولو اختصرناه وقلنا:" ومن قدح في المجاز يهدف لما لا يخفى"، لأتى مستقيما"؟
7_ اشرحْ لي معنى قولك في المشاركة رقم 73 (عجيب! هذا الرقم يذكِّرني بشيءٍ ما!):
"وإنّي أجهل كثيرًا ممّا علّمني الله (ولله الحمد)".فقد تأمّلتها كثيرًا. وكلّما قرأتُها محاولا فهمَها، ازددتُ جهلا!
وبما أنك من جهابذة المتعقّبين لكلام المحقّقين الذين "لا يفهمون"، و"يقرؤون الكتب قراءة معوجّة لا تسلم من الزيغ"، و"يتجاسرون"، و"يجوسون خلال متون الكتب مستبيحين حرمتها""، و"ينقضون الأمانة العلميّة"، و"لا يفرّقون بين البيان الناصع والكلام السمج الركيك"، و"يحبّون أن يأتوا بما لم يسبقوا به"، و"يتسلّطون على متون الكتب" و"يخونهم في قراءة الكتب فهمهم وعتادهم وزادهم" و"يغيِّرون ويحرِّفون" = (وهذه أوّل مرة أستعمل فيها هذه العلامة، تحيّةً للعلّامة، ونكايةً في حروريّة النقد) حقِّقْ لنا ذلك الكلام الذي كتبه جهبذ آخر هو: أنت!

والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## الواحدي

> أما قلة اطلاعي فهذا أمر أقر به، وإني أجهل كثيرا مما علمني الله (ولله الحمد)


لأنّني مرهَق، ولا أقوى على مراجعة الكلام، خشيتُ أن أكون قد أخطأت في نقل كلام الأخ الحميدي. فإذا لاحظ أحد الإخوة فرقًا بين الأصل والنقل، فلْيصوّبْ مأجورًا...

----------


## الواحدي

ثم سؤال آخر (واصبرْ علينا كما صبرنا على "مَواطنك"):
تقول:




> *[color=blue]قلت: كذا زعم المحقق أن متن النص الذي أجمعتْ عليه النسخ "لا معنى له".*


ماذا تقصد بقولك "الـنّسَخ"؟
كم عددها؟
هل اطّلعتَ عليها أو على صوَر منها؟
عرّفناها من فضلك!
جوزيت خيرًا...
واعذرنا إن أتعبناك...

----------


## عمر ابو الحسن

> يا شيخ أبا فهر
> أنا لا أحتج عليك بشيء..! لقد ذهب فكرك بعيدا
> مرادي انك قللت من قدره بتسميته ناسخا وكان الجدير ان تقول الحافظ ونحوه


أخي الكريم 
كلمة ناسخ في الجمل السابقة لا تعود على الحافظ ابن ناصر الدين, بل تعود على من نسخ نسخة كتاب (طبقات فحول الشعراء) التي اعتمد عليها الحافظ

----------


## الحُميدي

أهلا بعودتك،  وأحبذ الابتداء بما نأيتَ به عن موضوعنا: فأما المشاركة رقم: (73)، فقد راجعتُ الموطن الذي نبهتَ عليه، فألفيتُ كلامي مُشكِلاً خافياً، غير مُفصحٍ عن قصدي حق الإفصاح، وهو: "أني أجهل كثيرا من الأمور التي علمني الله بعضها"، واللفظُ المثبت في تلك المشاركة لا يؤدِّ المعنى المراد بيانه حق الأداء، وهذه زلَّة أعترف بها، ونقص في التعبير أقرُّ به (و إن كان مرادي معلوما من سياق الكلام). ولكن العجَب كل العجب من صنيعك، المعهود من ضعاف طلبة العلم: 


> "وإنّي أجهل كثيرًا ممّا علّمني الله (ولله الحمد)".


 فما هو قصدك من تضخيم هذا النقل، وزبره باللون الأحمر؟؟ بل أعدتَ ذكره في مشاركة مفردة، وهي:


> _أما قلة اطلاعي فهذا أمر أقر به، وإني أجهل كثيرا مما علمني الله (ولله الحمد)_
>     لأنّني مرهَق، ولا أقوى على مراجعة الكلام، خشيتُ أن أكون قد أخطأت في نقل كلام الأخ الحميدي. فإذا لاحظ أحد الإخوة فرقًا بين الأصل والنقل، فلْيصوّبْ مأجورًا...


 
هل ظننتَ أنني ممن يخشى الخطأ في التعبير أو في إسقاط  كلمة أو في لحن أو ما جرى هذا المجرى؟؟، وهل تراك ستبلغ أربك بتضخيم هذا الخطأ و "تقبيب" هذه "الحبة" ؟؟، وهل ظفرتَ بما يروي غلتك ويذهب غيظك ويطفئ النار التي تذيب منك الأكباد والفؤاد؟؟ فهون على نفسك، فإنني ممن يُقر بأخطائه و أغلاطه وعيوبه إذا بُينت له وأرشد إليها، وأحمد الله تعالى أن ألان طبعي لاستعذاب مرارة الانتقاد والاعتراض. ومن المعلوم أن طلب الأدب مقدم على طلب العلم، فلا لوم عليَّ إن بينتُ السبيل السوي، والصنيع المرضي، في مثل هاته المواطن:  فلو أن صاحبنا صرف وقت تضخيمه وتكريره لـ(كلامي) في كتْب رسالة خاصة إليَّ، فحواها التنبيه على الإشكال الذي يعتور كلامي في تلك المشاركة، لحُمد صنيعه، وشُكر سعيه، وقطع عليه بصفاء الطوية، ونقاء النية، ولكن همُّ الرجل أحط من طلب الأجر (والإفادة)  ببيان خطإ وقعتُ فيه، وكلٌّ يجازى بحسب نيته، ونسأله تعالى الإخلاص في القول والعمل. أو يفعل كما فعل ذاك الأخ الفاضل، والأستاذ الماجد القارئ المليجي في مشاركته رقم: (25)، حيث قال: 


> متابعون إن شاء الله.
> قولكم:
> و الصحيح : " التي أجمعت عليه النسخ"
> 
> إن أردت التصحيح - بحق - فهو: "الذي أجمعت عليه النسخ".
> لكن لا تقلق؛ فمثل هذا في الكتابة في المجالس والمنتديات مغتفر، لا تشغل نفسك بتصويبه في مشاركة مستقلة.
> فقط .... اقرأ المشاركة جيدًا قبل رفعها، أو بعد رفعها مباشرة، وسيمكنك التعديل.
> والله يوفقك


. ويعلم الله كم طربتُ لهاته المشاركة (لندرة نظيرها)، فهي تبين منزلة صاحبها ومقداره في العلم، بعكس مشاركة صاحبنا الواحدي، ولله في خلقه شؤون. 


> حقِّقْ لنا ذلك الكلام الذي كتبه جهبذ آخر هو: أنت!


 مثل هذا السخف المنحط المشوب بالاستهزاء.، ألفناه من الهمل والدهماء بل من سفلتهم..،نسأل الله السلامة. وأما ماله صلة بالموضوع،  فإنني كنت أنتظر من ينتقد تلك المواطن المذكورة، بكلام يجاري كلامي، ويأتي إلى ما أثبت صحته فيبين فساده، ويجلي صحة ما صنعه المحقق، فإذا بأسئلة  شبيهة بـ"الامتحانات الإبتدائية" يُلزمني بها صاحبنا على وجه اللجاج، وهذا ضَعف في المنهج العلمي، وجهل بأصول الجدل والتناظر، فإنني أثبت صحة قضية، يجب على المناقش أن يبن فسادها وينقضها بحججه، لا أن يلزمني بما لا يلزم، وقد بين علماء الجدل والمناظرة أن الضعيف والمشغب هو الذي يلتجئ للسؤال عند التناظر، ظنا منه أنه إن كان هو السائل كان الاقوى والأدنى إلى الفلج في المناظرة، (وليراجع مثلا،"التقريب لحد المنطق،327" للإمام ابن حزم). وهذه سبيل رأيتك ترتضيها لنفسك ودينك (في جل مشاركتك)، وأرجو أن تنأى عنها فيما يستقبل من المشاركات، و أن لا تجعل  قصدك الغلبة والفلج. مع أن الجواب عن ما سألت عنه مبثوث في ذاك الموطن، فقوله: (يَهْدِفُ لما لا يخفى) بمعنى (يَعْمِدُ لما لا يخفى). ثم قلتَ:  


> وها هو الباب مفتوحٌ لك لتطعن في أمانة الشيخ، بعد أن طعنتَ في فهمه، وذوقه، وإتقانه للغة العرب...


 قد كنتُ بينت أنني لم أطعن في فهم وذوق المحقق إلا في مواطن معدودة لا يتعداها الطعن إلى غيرها، وكشفتُ ما في كلامك من تدليس وتلبيس، فلا تتعبني بكشفها تارة أخرى، ومن باب إحسان الظن بالشيخ محمود شاكر فيما صنع، يقال: لعله رجَّح أن ما في طبعة رشيد رضا خطأ طباعي، ليس للمحقق (بالإضافة إلى من طالع تحقيقه)  فيه حظ، فلهذا ساوى بين طبعة رشيد رضا والأصل في العزو. هذا هو النهج السوي في تلمس الأعذار للعلماء لا ما رميتني به بظنك وتهجمك، من أنني سألج ذاك الباب (الذي فتحته بسوء ظنك وفساد نيتك وسواد طوبتك) للطعن في أمانة الشيخ رحمات ربي عليه.  


> إذا كانت مطبوعة الشيخ رشيد رضا أثبتت: "تهدف"، فكيف استبحت لنفسك، وأنت المقدّس للنُّسَخ، أن تكتب "ولو اختصرناه وقلنا:" ومن قدح في المجاز يهدف لما لا يخفى"، لأتى مستقيما"؟


 لعل ما تقدم فيه جواب عن هذا السؤال، بالإضافة إلى أن "المخطوطة" و"مطبوعة ريتير" تقدمان على "مطبوعة الشيخ رضا". وبخصوص تقديس النسخ، فليس كما ذهب بك ظنك، فالمواطن المتعقبة على الشيخ رحمه الله بينتْ أن ذكاءه وذوقه في تلك المواطن لم يكن بالصائب، كما بينت أن ما ظنه غير "صواب" أو "جيد" أو "لا معنى له" في الأصول المعتمدة هو الصحيح، كما أنني أميل إلى ذوق وذكاء الشيخ رحمه الله في تحقيقه لـ"أسرار البلاغة" في مواطن عديدة، منها:  الموطن الأول: قال المؤلف (ص:73): " ...حتى ينبئ عن مساواة ما في إحدى الكفتين [ما في] الأخرى،" قال المحقق:" ما بين القوسين: زيادة يقتضيها السياق". الموطن الثاني: قال المؤلف (ص: 125): "ونحن بنوع من التسهُّل والتسامح". قال المحقق:" في المطبوعتين: ((التسهيل والتسامح))، والأجود ما أثبت". الموطن الثالث: قال المؤلف (ص:179):" وفتحت باب التفاضُل". قال المحقق: " في المطبوعتين: (باب التفاصيل) وفي المخطوطة كتب: (باب التفاضيل)، ووضع ضمة على الضاد المعجمة، والذي أثبته هو الصواب المحض. وغيرها من المواضع، التي أرى أن ذوق وذكاء المحقق رحمه الله كان مصيبا، ولكن الكمال لله وحده. فلستُ مقدسا للنسخ كما زعمت، وهذا يدل على أنك لم تقرأ تلك المواطن جيدا، أو أنك تغالط وتوهم، فنقدي موجه لذوق الشيخ رحمه الله أولا قبل أن أبين صحة ما في النسخ. وقد رأيتك غضضت الطرف عن انتقادي لتصحيح وتعديل المحقق (المبني على ذوقه وذكائه)، وأخذت تنتقد تصحيحي للمتن الذي أجمعت عليه الأصول المعتمدة،.؟  وكأني بك نسيت النظر في المواطن الأولى فهي أولى بالنظر، لما حوته من عبارات قاسية نابية -بحسب تعبير بعضهم-، وهي السبب في التهاب أحشائك واحتراقها.؟ أما قولك في آخر مشاركاتك:  


> ماذا تقصد بقولك "الـنّسَخ"؟
> كم عددها؟
> هل اطّلعتَ عليها أو على صوَر منها؟
> عرّفناها من فضلك!


 فهذه المشاركة على نهجك المعْوَج في الالتجاء للأسئلة التي تظنها تنصرك وهي ليست كذلك، وقد سبقك لمثل هذا السؤال أحد المشاركين في الموضوع، وقد بينت له أننا لو وقفنا على تلك النسخ المخطوطة لما أجدت المحقق شيئا، إذ أخطاؤه في تلك المواطن مرجعها إلى فهمه وذوقه لا إلى كون الأصول غير مصححة ومنقحة، فهو يأتي إلى متن مضبوط مقروء فيغيره لأنه استحسن غيره، وإن كنتَ ترى أن بالوقوف على تلك النسخ يتأيد ما ذهب إليه المحقق فبين ذلك؟؟؟ ولا أدر لماذا لم تلزم نفسك بهاته الأسئلة وأنت تنتقد محقق "الإحاطة" للسان الدين ابن الخطيب (وكذا في غيرها) ؟؟، ولله في خلقه شؤون.  كما أن الكتاب الذي أنتقد تحقيقه مُهدىً إلي (كما بينت في المشاركة الأولى) ، فإن لم أملك ثمنه فكيف أملك أصوله الخطية ؟؟؟ واعلم أنني لا أخشى أن أخطئ في التعقب على العلامة محمود شاكر -رحمه الله-، لأنني قلتُ لأحدهم هنا: 


> و يعلم الله أن ما خالفتني فيه أحب إلي مما وافقتني فيه، إذ قصدي من هاته "النظرات" قراءة الكتاب كما كتبه مؤلفه، لا قصد لي سوى ذاك، و نسأله تعالى الإعانة


.  
فلا تطل الترصد والترقب..،

 فالحق لا يحتاج لمن يغالب ويعاند ويدلس و يتصيد العثرات ويتعصب للرجال، بل يحتاج لمنصف يتكلم بعلم فقط. وليت المشاركات الآتية تكون أقرب للعلم والأدب منها لأخلاق السوقة، حتى لا ألجأ لوسمها بما هي عليه وبما تستحقه، فيطول بنا الأمر، ونسأله سبحانه العدل والإنصاف والأدب في أمرنا كله.

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أخي الحميدي:
ما للعاطفة التي تلوم عليها غيرك جرفتك، فزلّت بك مرّةً أخرى؟
كنت أتوقّع منك هذا التملّص من جوهر الموضوع، واللجوء إلى الأغاليط، والمزايدة بحسن الأدب، وما إلى ذلك...
لذا، أرجو منك شيئًا واحدًا، لا غير:
*عدْ إلى المشاركة رقم: 79، واشرح لنا.*
ومن هنا يبدأ النقاش الجادّ.
ملاحظة على الهامش: مسألة اعتماد الشيخ محمود شاكر على "الذكاء" و"الذوق" من أكبر المغالطات التي راجت وانطلت حتى على محبّيه، وأراك توكّأتَ عليها توكأ الأعرج على عصا من إسفنج. وسنعود إليها، بإذن الله؛ لكن بشرط: *اشرحْ لنا.*
ثم سؤال آخر:
لو يقدَّرَ لك أن تحقّق "أسرار البلاغة" وتتوفّر لك نسخه، ما هي المصادر المباشرة الرئيسة التي ستعتمد عليها؟
هذا السؤال -مثل غيره- ليس امتحانًا؛ بل له صلة وثيقة بمناقشة "نظراتك" كلّها.

والسلام.

----------


## رضا العربي

السلام عليكم
أخي الحميدي الموقر الكريم
أرجو ألا تصفني بما "أفضت" فيه و"تدفقت" في تعليقك على تعليق أخ ما أساء إلى هذا الحد الذي سمحت لنفسك به!! 
يا أخي لم هذا الحد من التعصب للرأي وتضخم الذات وانسداد الأفق في الحوار؟...أهدرت طاقة ووقتا وإمكانات أرى فيها ما قد يكون طيبا في أمر أسأت أنت تقديمه.. ولو فعلت متحسسا لكلامك مراعيا لقدر من تخطّئه-بعلم أو بغيره- دون إسراف في الأمر ، لأحسن الكل الالتفات إلى ما تفضلت به، ولأنصت إليك جمعنا بما يستحق الأمر من اعتناء..لكنك صيّحت وهللت وضججت وصخّبت على لا شيء اللهم إلا الوهم والصخب الذي لا يطرب ويصم عن الحقيقة تحت الغبار المحدق للّاشيء 
أرجو-آخرا- أن تتفضل الإدارة بوضع حد لما قد يثير من التنابذ والتلاحي والتباغض بين الإخوة من الموضوعات؛ فتغلقه حين يخرج عن إطار الاحترام في الاختلاف إلى حد التدافع غير الموضوعي على حدود الذوات التي ترى في نقدها انتقاصا يلوث قداستها الطاهرة.. 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
ودمتم بفضل الله ونعمته

----------


## الواحدي

شيءٌ آخر، أخي الحميدي:
لم أصفك بالجهبذ استهزاءًا، بل تسليمًا لك بما وصفتَ به نفسك. 
تأمَّل كلامك أخي:
_ فالمعنى على هذا المنوال صحيح مستقيم، و هذا فيه كفاية لأهل التحقيق.
_ و مما يجدر بكل محقق استحضاره -و هو مما فات محققنا هنا- أن إلصاق التهمة بقراءته و ضبطه و فهمه أولى من إلصاقها بنسخة المخطوط أو ناسخ المخطوط، و لا تلصق التهمة بالمخطوط أو ناسخها إلا عن يقين، و شرح هذا يطول ،و أراه بينا.
_ هذه هي القراءة الصحيحة و الفصيحة، التي ليس بعدها إلا مهامه تودي بسالكها إلى الإغارة و العبث بمتن الكتاب.
_  هذا الموطن يجب أن يدرج في "عجائب و غرائب المحققين
_ و لقد أمدني أحد الأصحاب ممن لهم تهمم بتراث الشيخ محمودشاكر -رحمه الله- بأوراق منسوخة من تحقيقه لـ"تفسير الطبري" ، لكي أخرج له بعض الآثار و أبين له صحتها من ضعفها، فألفيت تعليقا للشيخ محمود شاكر -رحمه الله- يدل على عدم فهمه لصنيع الإمام الطبري -رحمه الله- ،
_ و لقد خطرتْ لي خاطرة ، أرى نفسي تُنازعني إلى كتْبها، وهي:
أن هذا الكتاب طبع بتحقيق الشيخ محمود شاكر -رحمه الله- و عمري آنذاك لا يجاوز ثلاث سنوات، و لا شك أن هذا التحقيق وقف عليه مشابخ و أساتذة من أهل اللغة و البلاغة، فقد مرت على هذا التحقيق تسع عشرة سنة، و مع ذلك لم ينبر ناقد أو متعقب لهذا "التحقيق"،و لعل لمعان اسم المحقق في "سماء التحقيق" صرف الابصار عن انتقاده لدواع مظنونة، منها: أنه أدرك ما لم ندركه، أو الخوف من أن يُنتقد " الانتقاد و التعقب"..، و هذه ظنون لا ترق إلى علياء اليقين ،و هو أن المحقق أخطأ عندما تصرف في المتن المجمع عليه، فالأخذ بالظنون و ترك اليقين، داء يساور الكثير من أهل العلم و المنتسبين إليه، و لقد انتظر هذا "التحقيق" الحاوي للأخطاء البيِّنة هذه السنوات حتى يُمحَّص و يُنخل، و لله الأمر من قبل و من بعد.
هذا الكلام لا يجسر عليه إلا الجهابذة أو من فوق الجهابذة... ولا أراهم يقولون مثله، لأنّ العلم يفضي إلى التواضع ونكران الذات...
هل تتذكّر كلامك؟
هل تعي ما تقول؟
كان الله في عونك...

----------


## الواحدي

وشيء آخر أيضًا، لعلّه الأخير:
استفساري عن قولك:
"وإنّي أجهل كثيرًا ممّا علّمني الله (ولله الحمد)".
لم يكن من باب تصيّد الأخطاء، كما ذهب بك الظنّ؛ بل تنبيهًا إلى مسألة، لو التفتَّ إليها، لتأنّيتَ قبل المسارعة إلى الكشف عن "نظراتك".
والله ولِيّ التوفيق.

----------


## الحُميدي

> لم أصفك بالجهبذ استهزاءًا، بل تسليمًا لك بما وصفتَ به نفسك.


ما ظننتَه حجة يدفع عنك قصد الاستهزاء في نبزي بـ"الجهبذ" لا يفيدك، فكلامي المنقول هو: إخبار عن شيء كما هو عليه، أو حكم على شيء بما هو عليه، ولم أذكر شيئا عن شخصي ولا نفسي (إلا في الإخبار عن سني زمن طبع الكتاب)، وهذا رد مجمل على ما تجشمتَ سوقه وإيراده، ولكنك نسيت ما قلتُ لك عن نفسي باللفظ الصريح (ولا أدر لِمَ لم تنقله) في المشاركة رقم:(20):*

*


> *و لكنني لما كنتُ "نكرة"  و أنتقد "العلم" بما**هو حق*


ولو وصمتني بـ"النكرة" أو ما شاكلها لصدقت، إذ أنني لا أتوهم نفسي "جهبذا"، فكيف أشك أو أظن أو أجزم ؟؟  :Smile:  :Smile: 

فإني لكلامي واعٍ وذاكر (ولله الحمد)، 




> لم يكن من باب تصيّد الأخطاء، كما ذهب بك الظنّ؛ بل تنبيهًا إلى مسألة، لو التفتَّ إليها، لتأنّيتَ قبل المسارعة إلى الكشف عن "نظراتك".


هذا القصد لم تبنه بداية، لهذا جزمت بخلافه، والذي يدل عليه قولك:




> فقد تأمّلتها كثيرًا. وكلّما قرأتُها محاولا فهمَها، ازددتُ جهلا!


وكذا ما أتى بعده.

وجهلي بكثير من الأمور لا يمنعني دون ذكر ما أراه خطأ، ما دمت أدليتُ بما أراه حجة، وما دام هناك من يؤيد الحق لوضوح دليله، ويبين الخطأ بما يدعو المخطئ لللتسليم والإذعان، ولكنني ألفيتُ ما إضماره أروح لصدري من بثه، و لله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد.

أما مشاركة الأخ رضا العربي فإنني أشكر له حسن قصده، وفقني الله وإياه لما يرضاه.

ولي غدا عودة للنقاش الجاد الذي يصبو إليه الأخ الواحدي (على نحو الذي يريد هو)، ولعلي بعدها أوقف نزف اليراع في كتب هاته "النظرات"، فإني أرى الكثير من الإخوة صار صدره أضيق من جحر الضب بسبب تعقبي على ذاك العلامة والجهبذ -بحق وصدق-رحمه الله وجمعني به في فسيح جنانه.

----------


## الواحدي

أخي الحميدي:
لم يخطئ ظنّي في أنك لا تذكر ما كتبتَ، أو لا تعي فحواه.
تأمّلْ كلامك هذا...
تأمّل فقط:




> ولكن العجَب كل العجب من صنيعك، المعهود من ضعاف طلبة العلم:
> وهل ظفرتَ بما يروي غلتك ويذهب غيظك ويطفئ النار التي تذيب منك الأكباد والفؤاد؟؟
> ومن المعلوم أن طلب الأدب مقدم على طلب العلم، فلا لوم عليَّ إن بينتُ السبيل السوي، والصنيع المرضي، في مثل هاته المواطن: ولكن همُّ الرجل أحط من طلب الأجر (والإفادة)  ببيان خطإ وقعتُ فيه، وكلٌّ يجازى بحسب نيته
> مثل هذا السخف المنحط المشوب بالاستهزاء.، ألفناه من الهمل والدهماء بل من سفلتهم..،نسأل الله السلامة.[/right]
> وكأني بك نسيت النظر في المواطن الأولى فهي أولى بالنظر، لما حوته من عبارات قاسية نابية -بحسب تعبير بعضهم-، وهي السبب في التهاب أحشائك واحتراقها.؟[/right]
> فلا تطل الترصد والترقب..،
> فالحق لا يحتاج لمن يغالب ويعاند ويدلس و يتصيد العثرات ويتعصب للرجال، بل يحتاج لمنصف يتكلم بعلم فقط.
> وليت المشاركات الآتية تكون أقرب للعلم والأدب منها لأخلاق السوقة، حتى لا ألجأ لوسمها بما هي عليه وبما تستحقه، فيطول بنا الأمر، ونسأله سبحانه العدل والإنصاف والأدب في أمرنا كله.


وإذا أردت تمحيص ملاحظاتك، أجب عن الأسئلة.
وإنّني لمُصِرٌّ على هذه المسألة، لأنها مفتاح فهمك للتحقيق، ولكلام الجرجاني، ولكلام محمود شاكر.
فأرجو أن تجيب بلفظ صريح، وكلام بيّن الدلالة، لا لبس فيه؛ إن كنت فعلاً تريد الاهتداء إلى الحق وتصحيح نظراتك.
إن قبلتَ بهذا، وتبيَّن أنّك تُدرِك ما تقول، سايرتُك في المذاكرة، وعدتُ إلى ما وعدتُ به من مراجعة ملاحظاتك كلّها.
أمّا إن واصلتَ التنكّب، وكيل الشتائم، واتّهام النوايا، والنيل من الموافق والمخالف على السواء... فأرجو أن تتقبّل اعتذاري؟
والسلام.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أشكر الأخ الحميدي - بارك الله فيه - أن ذكَرني بخير.
وأقسم بالله العظيم، كنتُ أحاول بالأمس أن أكتب مشاركةً في هذا الموضوع أشُدُّ على يديْه، وألتمِس من الإخوة أن يُخفِّفوا من ردودهم، ولكن كتابة المشاركة في ظلّ هذه المعمعة اعتاصت عليَّ.
لا بأس، قد دعاني الأخ الحميدي أن أنضمَّ إلى فسطاطه، وأنا لهذه الدعوة ملبٍّ راضٍ.
لكني - أوَّلا - ليس لي في هذه المسالك ناقة ولا جمل؛ فقد كنتُ قرأتُ كتاب "دلائل الإعجاز" للجرجاني بتعليقات الشيخ رشيد رضا وأستاذيه محمد عبده والشنقيطي، فتعلقت بالكتاب، ولم أنشطْ لقراءة طبعة الشيخ محمود شاكر.
ولا نشطتُ لقراءة كتاب "أسرار البلاغة" إلا كما يقرؤُه عاميّ.
لكنَّ فضلَ الأستاذ محمود شاكر - رحمه الله - عليَّ (من خلال كتب أخرى كتفسير الطبري) وعلى أساتذتي بدار العلوم - ومنهم د. زكريا سعيد و د. محمد جمال صقر و د. عبد السلام حامد وغيرهم - فضلٌ مذكورٌ غير منكور لا منِّي ولا منهم.
= = =
ولا بأس بنقل بعضِ ما احتفظتُ به من مشاركة الأمس التي لم تُكتب:
الأخ الحميدي.
موضوعُك شائقٌ وفيه فوائد، وقد حظِي - ما شاء الله - بكثرة الردود، وبمتابعة ثُلَّة من الأفاضل.
وأرى أنَّ صاحب الموضوع في هذه الحالة ينبغي أن يعُدَّ نفسه مُضيفًا، وأن يُكرم الإخوانَ الذين قبِلوا دعوتَه للمشاركة في موضوعه، مؤيّدين - أو مقوِّمين - أو مناقشين - وحتَّى مُخالفين.
- - -
الأخ الحميدي
أعتذر - بالنيابة عنك - للأخ الفاضل (خزانة الأدب)، وإني أرى أنَّ مشاركته قبل الأخيرة كانت تستحق منَّا كل تقدير، وإني لأرجوه أن يقبل اعتذاري (أخيه الصغير)، وأن يعاود توجيهاته وإفاداته فقد كانت مناراتٍ في طريقِ هذا الموضوع.
- - -
أساتذتنا/ الواحدي، رضا العربي، عادل بن حزمان، أبو فهر السلفي، أبو القاسم، ، 
أذكِّركم أنَّ قضيَّة الودّ والمقامات المحفوظة فوق أيِّ خلاف.
الموضوع أدبي شائق على كل حال.

----------


## الحُميدي

بداية أعتذر للاخ الواحدي مما بدر مني تجهاه بناء على مشاركتيه المردود عليهما، ومادام أنه أبان عن قصده فإني أتراجع عما قلتُ في حقه، وأسأل الله تعالى العفو والغفران.

وأما أسئلتك "الامتحانية" والتي صارت هي "جوهر الموضوع" لا تعقباتي (وهذا من قلب حقائق الأشياء)، وعلَّلتَ ذلك بقولك :


> ..لأنها مفتاح فهمك للتحقيق، ولكلام الجرجاني، ولكلام محمود شاكر.


بينما ذاك التعقب المقيد مبني على فهمي لما ذكرتَ، إذ أنني بثثت فيه فهمي لتلك الأمور، بحيث يظهر ذاك "الفهم" للناظر فيه، فتعليلك واهٍ لا يدفع عن "أسئلتك" قصد "الامتحان" -لا فهمي..- واللجوء للسؤال الذي لا يلجأ إليه إلا من سبق وصفهم.

وإنما أردت من هذا التعليق بيان بُعد مشاركات كثير من الإخوة عن النهج السوي في المناقشة العلمية، ونأيها عن السبيل المنطقي، وذلك بإلزام الخصم بما لا يلزم، و الهروب للأسئلة، والتعليلات الواهية، والاحتجاج بما ليس بحجة (أي المغالطة)، والاستهزاء وغيرها مما تنضح بها مشاركاتهم.

ولكن مادام أن الإجابة عن أسئلتك (والتي أضحت جوهر الموضوع)، ستفضي بك للنقاش الجاد، وتبقي عليك في هذا النزل، بل ستدفعك لنقد تلك المواطن الأول، فسأرغم نفسي على الإجابة عن "أسلئتك الامتحانية"، فأقول:

فعل: هَدَفَ يَهْدِفُ هَدْفاً، ويتعدى بـ"إلى"، ويأتي بمعنى:قصد وأسرع وكسل وضعف.

هذا ما في جعبتي وما وقفتُ عليه في بعض المصادر، وعندي تذييل على هاته الأجوبة، ولكن  أذرها  حتى  نرى نقاشك الجاد (والنائي عن اللجوء للأسئلة)، و الله الموفق للرشد والصواب.

----------


## الحُميدي

> أشكر الأخ الحميدي - بارك الله فيه - أن ذكَرني بخير.
> وأقسم بالله العظيم، كنتُ أحاول بالأمس أن أكتب مشاركةً في هذا الموضوع أشُدُّ على يديْه، وألتمِس من الإخوة أن يُخفِّفوا من ردودهم، ولكن كتابة المشاركة في ظلّ هذه المعمعة اعتاصت عليَّ.
> لا بأس، قد دعاني الأخ الحميدي أن أنضمَّ إلى فسطاطه، وأنا لهذه الدعوة ملبٍّ راضٍ.
> لكني - أوَّلا - ليس لي في هذه المسالك ناقة ولا جمل؛ فقد كنتُ قرأتُ كتاب "دلائل الإعجاز" للجرجاني بتعليقات الشيخ رشيد رضا وأستاذيه محمد عبده والشنقيطي، فتعلقت بالكتاب، ولم أنشطْ لقراءة طبعة الشيخ محمود شاكر.
> ولا نشطتُ لقراءة كتاب "أسرار البلاغة" إلا كما يقرؤُه عاميّ.
> لكنَّ فضلَ الأستاذ محمود شاكر - رحمه الله - عليَّ (من خلال كتب أخرى كتفسير الطبري) وعلى أساتذتي بدار العلوم - ومنهم د. زكريا سعيد و د. محمد جمال صقر و د. عبد السلام حامد وغيرهم - فضلٌ مذكورٌ غير منكور لا منِّي ولا منهم.
> = = =
> ولا بأس بنقل بعضِ ما احتفظتُ به من مشاركة الأمس التي لم تُكتب:
> الأخ الحميدي.
> ...


شكر الله لكم صنيعكم وما قلتموه وبارك فيكم،

وأجدد ذاك الاعتذار منكم -بالنيابة عني- للأخ "خزانة الأدب"، فأعتذر له، وأسأله تعالى أن يوفقني وإياه لما يرضاه.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> أعتذر - بالنيابة عنك - للأخ الفاضل (خزانة الأدب)، وإني أرى أنَّ مشاركته قبل الأخيرة كانت تستحق منَّا كل تقدير، وإني لأرجوه أن يقبل اعتذاري (أخيه الصغير)، وأن يعاود توجيهاته وإفاداته فقد كانت مناراتٍ في طريقِ هذا الموضوع.


 أشكرك بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً
وإن شاء الله ستكون هناك عودة إلى مناقشة هذه الأمور في مناسبات أخرى

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

اعتذارك مقبول، أخي.
لكنني أتمنى أن تعتذر -قبل ذلك- إلى الشيخ محمود شاكر، وتلاميذه، ومحبّيه، عن كل الألفاظ التي سطرتَها وتضمّنت التطاول على مقامه، واتهام أمانته، والانتقاص من قدره. وعندئذ يصفو الجوّ، وتعود المذاكرة إلى ما كان ينبغي أن تبدأ به؛ بعلمٍ، وعن العلم.





> فعل: هَدَفَ يَهْدِفُ هَدْفاً، ويتعدى بـ"إلى"، ويأتي بمعنى:قصد وأسرع وكسل وضعف.


حبّذا لو تفضّلت بذكر مصدرك، ثم تنزيل ما ذكرتَ على الجملة موضعِ الإشكال.
وكان مقتضى التمحيص أن تتساءل عن سبب عدول الشيخ  عن معنى يبدو مبذولا للمتأخرين، وتصريحِه بأنه "لا معنى له". فهل المعنى الذي أشرتَ إليه أخفى من أن ينتبه إليه أمثال الشيخ أو من هو دونه؟
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## عصام عبدالله

رأي 


رحم الله تعالى الشيخ شاكراً ، فقد أحيا الكتاب ، وكشف النقاب ، فإذا " الأسرار " تجهر ، والأخبار تنشر .
يقيناً .. ما كان لناظرك يا أخي الحميدي - نفع الله بك - أن يجول في مفاوز هذا الكتاب لولا ما كان من قراءة شاكر له على الوصف الذي أخرجه به ، وما كان لك أن تلم بالفروق بين نسخ الكتاب لو لم تجد ذلك في حواشي شاكر على الرسم الذي دبجه ، وما كان للمقارنات أن تنعقد ولأطرافها أن تنكشف لو لم تنجمع بصنعة شاكر وإضافات شاكر .. وما هذا الذي نقرؤه الآن إلا حاشية على حواشيه وزهرة في روض مغانيه .
لو كان الإمام محمود محمد شاكر غيّر ما غيّره من المتن - كما ادعيت - ولم يخبر عنه لكان ما قلتَه فيه صادقاً ، ولكان اقترف جرماً يتبرأ منه أصغر المحققين ، ولكنت فتى " الأسرار " العاصم لها بإذن الله من الآفات والأغيار !.
ولكن الشيخ في ذروة تفهمه للنص غيّر ما رآه في المتن وأشار إلى الرواية المأثورة في الحاشية ، إما في حال الإجماع وإما في حال الانفراد ، وذكر أن هذا هو منهجه ، في كل قراءاته للكتب التي أخرجها . فسقط مأخذ الأمانة التي ذكرت أنه نأى عنها .
وأسلوب الجرجاني أسلوب بليغ ذو أوجه ، وليس بعض أوجهه بأولى من بعض ، ولا زال الخلف بين قراء بليغ الكلام وشريف اللفظ ودقيق المعنى ، لا يشبعون من تتبع الشوارد وتخير المحامل والاختصام في أرجحها . فسقط مأخذ فساد ذوق الإمام . ولا يعرف الشوق إلا من يكابده ...
استفدت من قراءتك ، ونقد الإخوة ، ونتتبع المزيد .. 
احترامي لك وللجميع .

----------


## الحُميدي

> لكنني أتمنى أن تعتذر -قبل ذلك- إلى الشيخ محمود شاكر، وتلاميذه، ومحبّيه، عن كل الألفاظ التي سطرتَها وتضمّنت التطاول على مقامه، واتهام أمانته، والانتقاص من قدره. وعندئذ يصفو الجوّ، وتعود المذاكرة إلى ما كان ينبغي أن تبدأ به؛ بعلمٍ، وعن العلم.


إني أعتذر للشيخ -رحمه الله- ولتلامذته، ومحبيه، مما قلتُه في حق تحقيقه (أو قراءته) بغير بحق، وكذا أعتذر من بعض ألفاظي الحادَّة، ونسأله تعالى العصمة من الخلل والزلل.




> حبّذا لو تفضّلت بذكر مصدرك، ثم تنزيل ما ذكرتَ على الجملة موضعِ الإشكال.


منها "العباب الزاخر" للصغاني، و"لسان العرب" لابن منظور، و"المحيط في اللغة" للصاحب بن عباد، وكذا من كتاب "معجم الأفعال المتعدية بحرف" للملياني (وهو معاصر)، كما أنني وقفتُ عند إبحاري في بحر "قوقل" على بحث مفيد لأحدهم، على هذا الرابط:
http://www.alfaseeh.com/vb/showthrea...DD-%E1%DC-quot

وما يعنيني من هاته المصادر، قول الصاحب بن عباد في "المحيط":(و هدفوا إلى موضع كذا: رحلوا إليه.)، بينما نقله صاحب" العباب الزاخر"، فقال: (وقال ابن عباد: هدفوا إلى موضع كذا: دخلوا إليه.)
فلو قلنا: هدفوا لموضع كذا، هل يؤدي هذا معنى قولنا: هدفوا إلى موضع كذا؟؟
 فليس هناك فرق بين قولكَ: "هدفَ إلى الشيء"، و"هدفَ للشيء"، فاللام تأتي بمعنى "إلى" وتنوب عنها، وهو كثير في القرآن كما نصّ عليه المرادي في "الجنى الداني في حروف المعاني"، والله تعالى أعلم.




> فهل المعنى الذي أشرتَ إليه أخفى من أن ينتبه إليه أمثال الشيخ أو من هو دونه؟


ذاك المعنى المشار إليه ليس خافيا، ولكن هذا ليس فيه حُجُّة على عدم خفائه على الشيخ، فالأكابر قد تخفى عليهم صغار المسائل (وهذا موجود)، والمؤلف قد حمَّل ألفاظا معانٍ لم يسبق إليها(أو لِنَقُلْ لم تُعرف إلا من قِبَله)، كقوله في (ص:256) :"..فكافحتَ هكذا تجعله ليلا لسخط،.."
فعلق الشيخ رحمه الله قائلا: "..، قوله : ((فكافحت)) كأنه يعني تعملت وتكلفت. وفي مطبوعة رشيد رضا: ((فطفقتا)) وهي أيضا تحتاج إلى تأويل كالذي سلف."

وعبَّر عن معنى بغير لفظه المشهور (ولم تنص عليه كتب اللغة)،كقوله في (ص:184): "..، على اضطراب مفرط وغيثَرةَ،"
فقال الشيخ رحمه الله :"في المخطوطة ومطبوعة رشيد رضا ((وغثارة))، وكتبها ريتر ((وغيثرة))، وأصاب، قال الأصمعي (( تركت القوم في غيثرة وغيثمة))، أي في قتال واضطراب،...، ولا أستبعد أن يكون عبد القاهر قد كتب ((غثارة))، وهو يعني الاضطراب، وإن لم تكن كتب اللغة قد نصت عليه".

فلعل قول المؤلف: "ويهدف لما لا يخفى"، من قبيل ما سبق، ولا نغفل أن الشيخ رشيد رضا والشيخ محمد عبده وإمام اللغة في زمانه محمود محمد الشنقيطي (وكذا ريتر) لم يستشكلوا هذا التعبير من المؤلف، لكي يقولوا أن "لا معنى له".

قلت: وقد يُضبط نصُّ كلام المؤلف على هذا النحو: "يَهْدُفُ لما لا يخفى"، بمعنى "يلجأ لما لا يخفى" (وهو من معاني فعل "أهدف")، وهذا جيد ومستقيم، والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

الإخوة الأكارم الفضلاء 
تنبيه وتنويه : نود أن نلفت انتباه الإخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع أنه بسبب كثرة المشاحنات وبعض الردود غير اللائقة المتضمنة للشتم ونحوه تعريضا أو تصريحا ورمي المخالف بأوصاف لا تليق سيتم حذف المشاركة كاملة إذا تضمت ذلك.
ونرجو التزام الهدوء في النقاش وعدم الاحتداد فما وضع الرفق في شيء إلا زانه وما نزع من شيء إلا شانه
وأرجو ألا نضطر فيما بعد  إلى إغلاق الموضوع
بارك الله فيكم وسددكم

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.




> إني أعتذر للشيخ -رحمه الله- ولتلامذته، ومحبيه، مما قلتُه في حق تحقيقه (أو قراءته) بغير بحق، وكذا أعتذر من بعض ألفاظي الحادَّة، ونسأله تعالى العصمة من الخلل والزلل.


بارك الله فيك، أخي الحميدي. وهكذا كان الظن بك.
وإنّي لأعتذر إليك أيضًا عن كل لفظ سطرتُه وأشعَرَك بالسوء.
وسأعود إلى الموضوع بعد يومين بإذن الله.

----------


## الواحدي

...
وريثما أعود، وعلى التسليم بصحة ما دافعتَ عنه، بعيدًا عن قراءة الشيخ الشاكر، أرجو أن تتأمّل العبارة كما رجّحتها أنت:
"ومن قدح في المجاز، وهمَّ أن يصِفه بغير الصدق، فقد خبط خَبْطا عظيما، ويهدف لما لا يخفى".
ألا ترى فيها خللاً؟
هل من دأب الشيخ عبد القاهر الانتقال على هذا النحو المربِك من صيغة الماضي إلى المضارع؟
هل لهذا التركيب شواهد في كتبه؟
وهل مِن تناسُب معنويّ بين الجملتين؟

----------


## الحُميدي

> رأي 
> 
> 
> رحم الله تعالى الشيخ شاكراً ، فقد أحيا الكتاب ، وكشف النقاب ، فإذا " الأسرار " تجهر ، والأخبار تنشر .
> يقيناً .. ما كان لناظرك يا أخي الحميدي - نفع الله بك - أن يجول في مفاوز هذا الكتاب لولا ما كان من قراءة شاكر له على الوصف الذي أخرجه به ، وما كان لك أن تلم بالفروق بين نسخ الكتاب لو لم تجد ذلك في حواشي شاكر على الرسم الذي دبجه ، وما كان للمقارنات أن تنعقد ولأطرافها أن تنكشف لو لم تنجمع بصنعة شاكر وإضافات شاكر .. وما هذا الذي نقرؤه الآن إلا حاشية على حواشيه وزهرة في روض مغانيه .
> لو كان الإمام محمود محمد شاكر غيّر ما غيّره من المتن - كما ادعيت - ولم يخبر عنه لكان ما قلتَه فيه صادقاً ، ولكان اقترف جرماً يتبرأ منه أصغر المحققين ، ولكنت فتى " الأسرار " العاصم لها بإذن الله من الآفات والأغيار !.
> ولكن الشيخ في ذروة تفهمه للنص غيّر ما رآه في المتن وأشار إلى الرواية المأثورة في الحاشية ، إما في حال الإجماع وإما في حال الانفراد ، وذكر أن هذا هو منهجه ، في كل قراءاته للكتب التي أخرجها . فسقط مأخذ الأمانة التي ذكرت أنه نأى عنها .
> وأسلوب الجرجاني أسلوب بليغ ذو أوجه ، وليس بعض أوجهه بأولى من بعض ، ولا زال الخلف بين قراء بليغ الكلام وشريف اللفظ ودقيق المعنى ، لا يشبعون من تتبع الشوارد وتخير المحامل والاختصام في أرجحها . فسقط مأخذ فساد ذوق الإمام . ولا يعرف الشوق إلا من يكابده ...
> استفدت من قراءتك ، ونقد الإخوة ، ونتتبع المزيد .. 
> احترامي لك وللجميع .


شكر الله لك أخي الفاضل عصام عبد الله، هذا الرأي الحصيف..،




> وإنّي لأعتذر إليك أيضًا عن كل لفظ سطرتُه وأشعَرَك بالسوء.


اعتذراك له إلى القلب منافذ أخي الفاضل..،

وشكر الله للمشرف ما نبه عليه، ونلتزم به إن شاء الله..،

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> إني أعتذر للشيخ -رحمه الله- ولتلامذته، ومحبيه، مما قلتُه في حق تحقيقه (أو قراءته) بغير بحق، وكذا أعتذر من بعض ألفاظي الحادَّة، ونسأله تعالى العصمة من الخلل والزلل.


الحمد لله ، الآن بردت علىَّ جلدتى وإن كانت ذمة المدين لا تبرأ إلا بالسداد 
أما وقد اعتذرت فأظننى الآن أستطيع أن أعود إلى حياتى التى أفسدتها علىَّ قبلُ وإلى امتحاناتى التى أوشك أن أرسب فيها بسبب هذه الفتنة التى حدثت والتى ما كانت إلا بسبب الكثير من التهاون بما يلقى إلى الناس من غير تقدير للعواقب فغفر الله لك ما تسببت فيه وسامح من انضم إلى إلى فسطاطك متهاونا ومن غير نظر ورحم الله أبا فهر ورضى عنه 
ولكنى أقول لك إنه لا ينفعك أن تعتذر إلى الشيخ كما اعتذرت إلى محبيه فإن الرجل ليس بيننا ولكنه ينفعك إن شاء الله أن تدعو له فى سرك وعلانيتك مخلصا له فى الدعاء وهذا إنما تفعله إن كنت حقا مخلصا في اعتذارك
ولقد كنت على وشك أن أكتب [ أبو فهر رجل فى أمة وأمة فى رجل ] فأبين كيف عاش هذا الرجل فى أمة دافع عنها بما لا نستطيعه جميعنا وكيف وقف وحده فى وجه المستشرقين والمبشرين وصبيانهم ممن أفسدوا على الأمة حياتها وأدبها وثقافتها وحضارتها حتى صارت مسخا من الحضارة الغربية الوثنية حتى كادوا أن يفسدوا على الأمة دينها إلا من رحم الله 
ثم كان ماذا ؟ كيف كان حال الأمة مع هذا الرجل =الذى هو أمة وحده والذى أحاط بتراث الأمة جميعه فى مختلف العلوم والفنون واجتمع فيه من العلم والمعرفة ودقة النظروحدته مالا يجتمع فى غيره إلا الأفراد الواحد تلو الآخر ولا يكون إلا على تطاول السنين = هل نصفته حيا ؟ لقد ألقى فى السجن بضع سنين وعانى معاناة شديدة جعلته يعتزل الناس ويعض بأصل بيته ويكتفى بأن يرشد من جاءه فى بيته مسترشدا أو يذكر بعض ذلك فى كتبه وتحقيقاته  
وربما قال البعض : بلى لقد اختير عضوا مراسلا فى مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق سنة 1981 وعضوا عاملا بمجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة سنة 1982 قلت : أى تقدير هذا الذى جاءه بعد أن طعن فى العمر وجاوز السبعين . رحمه الله ورضى عنه وجزاه خير الجزاء وفاق ما دافع عن أمته 
ثم جئت على قدر أيها الأخ الحميدى طاعنا فى الشيخ بعد وفاته لقد عمدت إلى رجل هو علم كله فنسخت علمه وهو فهم كله فمسخت فهمه وهو بصيرة كله فأزلت بصيرته لقد كان للشيخ عليك حقا أن كنت من هذه الأمة العربية الإسلامية التى دافع عنها كما لم تدافع عنها الجيوش العرمرم لقد كان للشيخ عليك حقا لو علمته لدافعت عنه بكل ما أوتيت من قوة لا أن تسفه من علمه وفهمه ولك الآن أن تدعو له ثم تعيد نظرا فى نظراتك فربما كنت على خطأ ولا بد للمرء أن يتأنى قبل أن يتجنى.
ألا إنها نفثة مصدور قد كتبتها ولا بد للمصدور أن ينفث 
ولا بد بعد هذه النفثة أن أشارك فى النظر فى نظراتك من غير حيف عليك ولا ميل إلي الشيخ -رحمه الله ورضى عنه - ولكن لضيق وقتى وشغلى بالامتحانات فإنى سأنظر فى أول مشاركة وآخر مشاركة فإلى أن أنظر فيهما فإنى أدعو الله لى ولك ولمن مال إلى فسطاطك بالهداية والمغفرة وحب الحق وأهله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أسد الضاري

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

*** تصدير ***
"ولو كان النّاسُ إذا عنَّ لهم القولُ نظروا في مؤدّاه، وتَبيّنُوا عاقبته، وتذكّروا وصيّةَ الحكماء حين نَهوا عن الوُرُود حتّى يُعرَف الصّدَرُ، وحَذِروا أن تجيء أعجازُ الأمور بغير ما أَوْهَمت الصدورُ؛ إذًا لَكُفُوا البلاءَ، ولَعدم هذا وأشباهُه مِن فاسد الآراء. ولكن يأبى الذي في طباع الإنسان مِن التسرّع، ثم مِن حُسن الظنّ بنفسه، والشغف بأن يكون متبوعًا في رأيه، إلا أن يخدعه ويُنسيَه أنّه موصى بذلك ومدعُوّ إليه، ومُحَذّر مِن سوء المغبّة إذا هو تركه وقصّر فيه. وهي الآفة لا يسلم منها ومِن جنايتها إلا مَن عصم الله."
*(صاحب السر)*

وبعد،
ماذا عسانا نقول في هذه "النظرات"؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ينطلق أخونا الحميدي من مسلّمة ملخّصها أنّ الشيخ أبا فهر، رحمه الله، حرّف في مواضع من "أسرار البلاغة"، وتسلّط على متنه، وأغار عليه بالتغيير والتبديل، مخضعًا إياه لعقله وذكائه، متجاهلاً لما "أجمعت عليه النسخ".

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونظراته تلك لا تستند إلى منهج واضح المعالم، بَيّنِ القسمات؛ بل إنّ تأمّلها ليشي بأنّ صاحبها لم يقرأ الكتاب كلّه، واكتفى بــ "النطّ" عبر هوامش الكتاب، مُخرِجًا مجهرَه كلّما قرأ عبارة: "في المخطوطة والمطبوعتين". وحكمُنا هذا يستند إلى قرائن عدّة، أوْلاها بالذّكر أنّ المواضع التي صرّح فيها المحقّق بمخالفته الأصولَ المتاحة أربعون ونيّف، اكتفى منها صاحبنا بذكر الربع، متجاهلا الباقي. ولو التزم بواجب الأمانة العلمية، لذكرها كلّها، مشيرًا إلى ما لها وما عليها؛ ليدرك القارئ مدى إساءتها أو إحسانها إلى الكتاب.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و"النظرات" كلّها تفتقر إلى منهج في الاستدلال من شأنه إقناع القارئ بخطأ المحقّق؛ بل اكتفى صاحبها بحجج "ذوقية" "انطباعية"، يكاد يلخّصها جميعًا قوله: "لو تُرك المتن كما هو ، لكان في غاية الجودة والاستقامة"، أو "قارنْ بينهما، يَلُحْ لك وجه الصباحة"! وهذا النهج، سَمّه ما شئتَ، إلا أن يكون نقدًا. إذ صاحبه يكتفي بإلقاء الشبهة والتشكيك في صواب ما ذهب إليه المحقق دون أدنى حجّة معتبرة، ثم يدعو غيره إلى إبداء رأيه في "انطباعاته" تقريرًا أو نفيًا. ولو صاغ نظراته تلك بأسلوب استفساري يزينه توقير مقام المحقّق، لكان لها حظ من نظر العقلاء؛ ولكنه قرّرها بتلك اللهجة التي نفّرتنا منها، ثم شفع ذلك بأحكام شاملة على منهج المحقق، شأوها الاستفزاز، لا غير.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

وقد عجب صاحب "النظرات" من إحجام العقلاء عن تعقُّب ما سطرت كفّه، وظلّ يناشد القرّاء الخوض معه في الذي خاض فيه. وهذا دأب مبعثري الشبَه في مجالس المنصِفين، وغايتهم الظفر ولو بتقرير واحدة منها؛ لأنّ ذلك –في نظرهم القاصر- يفي بالغاية. والغاية في مقامنا هذا: الطعن في عِلم العلّامة محمود شاكر، وفهمه، ومنهجه. ولو أقسم صاحب النظرات بالأيمان المغلّظة أنه لم يرد ذلك ولا خطر بباله، لما سلّمنا له به، إذ كلامه المرقوم شاهد عليه.
ومجاراة منتهجي هذه السبيل مزلّة ما بعدها مزلة، لأنها لا تحقق سوى أمنية سالكيها، وأمنيّتهم: زرع الشك، لا غير.
والنهج الأقْوَم  أن يطالَب هؤلاء بنقد علميّ شامل للتحقيق، لا الاكتفاء بنظرات مختلسات، لم يسعفها نور الإنصاف، فأتت بالعجائب. والنقد العلمي الشامل يقتضي:
_ قراءة الكتاب المحقّق قراءة متأنيّة عدّة مرّات، لاستيعاب أسلوبه وعبارته، والإحاطة بمضمونه.
_ قراءة كلّ ما كتب المؤلّف، لسبر مذهبه وآرائه، واستقراء ديباجته ونظم كلامه.
_ قراءة كلّ ما له صلة بالكتاب والفنّ الذي كُتِب فيه، سواء ممّن سبقه أو من جاء بعده.
_ استحضار الكتب التي نقلت عن الكتاب، والاستناد إليها في تقويم نصّه، إذا لم تكن إحدى نسخه بخطّ المؤلف.
_ تمحيص تخريج المحقق للنصوص، لمعرفة مدى صحّته، ودقّته، واستيعابه.
_ قراءة التحقيق على ضوء النسخة أو النّسَخ التي اعتمد عليها المحقّق، لتَبَيُّن مدى سلامة قراءته ودقة ضبطه. فإذا لم يتسنّ هذا للناقد، اكتفى بنقد المتاح، أو تناوَل الغائبَ بصيغة الاحتمال لا الجزم. 
_ رصْد المحاسن والمساوئ، وبيان نسبة أثر ذلك على الكتاب كلّه؛ ثم استخلاص حكم شامل على قيمة التحقيق، استنادًا إلى تقييم كَمّي وكيفيّ دقيق، يصرّح بمنهجه، ويعلّل انتقاداته.
_ استصحاب سيرة المحقّق وأعماله، وما قيل عن علمه ومنجزاته المعرفيّة. وهذا من صميم العلم، ولا علاقة له بالعاطفة أو المحاباة.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

والعجيب في أمر صاحب النظرات أنّه يثور كلّما خالف أبو فهر "المخطوطة والمطبوعتين"، ثم يحاكمه إلى ما أثبت لتصويب ما نفى! فالرجل لم يقف لا على المخطوطة، ولا على المطبوعتين. ومستنده الوحيد هو ما أثبته المعترض على ما ورد في هذه الأصول، أي الشخص الذي يشكّك في صحة فهمه للنص وسوء قراءته للمخطوط! وهذا حقًّا من العجائب!
ولو سلّمنا أنه اطّلع على المطبوعتين، فإنّ النص المثبت فيهما، وكذا الإحالات على النّسَخ؛ إنّما هو نتيجة اجتهاد الشيخ رشيد رضا والمستشرق ريتر في قراءة الأصل المخطوط. وإذا لم نطّلع على الأصول المخطوطة، فإنّه لا يحق لنا الجزم بصحة قراءة المحقق ونحن في مقام النقد. وفي مطبوعة الشيخ رشيد رضا أخطاء عديدة، لم يتتبّعها الشيخ شاكر بالنقد في تحقيقه ولم يُشِر إليها؛ ومردُّ ذلك إلى أنّ الغاية من استخدامه لمطبوعة صاحب المنار لم تكن تمحيصها بالنقد، بل الاستئناس بها أصلاً إضافيا، لغياب النسخة الأم. ولو فعَلَ ذلك، لأعاد صاحبنا الحميديُّ النظرَ في تقديسه للمطبوعتين واعتبار ما أجمعتا عليه إجماعًا ملزِمًا. والشيخ محمود شاكر لا يشير في الغالب إلى المطبوعتين إلا إذا تطابق مضمونهما مع ما في نسخته هو.
ولِيَعلمَ أخونا الحميدي أنّ الرجوع إلى الأصل المخطوط أمرٌ ضروري لنقد المطبوع بشكل دقيق، أنصحه بمراجعة تحقيق الشيخ محمود شاكر لشافية الجرجاني، وتعقيباته على تحقيق محمد خلف الله ومحمد زغلول سلام.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)


وبعد هذا كلّه،
هل لجأ صاحب "النظرات" إلى أدوات نقد التحقيق؟ الجواب: لا.
وهل زعم أنّه فعلَ ذلك؟ الجواب أيضًا: لا. بل طالَبَنا فقط بالنظر في نظراته. أي: بنقد ما ليس نقدًا!
هو إذن لم يلجأ إلى النقد العلميّ الصارم، ولم يزعم أنه فعل ذلك؛ وإنّما اكتفى بنظرات "ليست كالنظرات"، واستخلص منها أحكامًا ذات طابع شامل تُدين علمَ المحقّق، وفهمَه للغة المؤلّف، ومنهجه في التحقيق. ومن لطيف الاتفاقات أنّ صاحبنا كتَب في إحدى مشاركاته: "الجرناني"، بدل "الجرجاني"؛ وجرجان لا يمكن اختزالها "جرنان" (والأصل "جرنال" (أي: جريدة)، لكن طرأ عليها الإبدال كما طرأ على "حلك الغراب"). وهذا من أسرار زلات القلم وفلتات اللسان التي نبّه عليها فرويد وأولاها اهتمامًا خاصًّا...
ونقد النقد، يؤدّي ضرورةً إلى نقد العمل المنتقد. هذا إذا كان النقد نقدًا، أي إذا التزم صاحبه بضوابط هذا الفنّ ومقتضياته. أمّا إذا لم يكن نقدًا، فإنّ مؤدّى الانجرار إلى نقده هو: نقد ما لم ينتقَد، نيابةً عمّن يتمنّى نقدَه وفْق الشكل الذي يراه والغاية التي يتمنّاها. ولهذا السبب لم نُجار صاحبَنا بالخوض في نظراته.
والنقد الشامل لأي تحقيق يتطلّب الالتزام التام بالمعايير التي ذكرنا أمرها. وقد استغرق تحقيق الشيخ محمود شاكر لأسرار البلاغة عدّة سنوات. والشيخ هو الشيخ، إحاطةً بشوارد العربية، ورسوخَ قَدمٍ في علوم شتّى، وتمكّنًا من فنّ تمحيص النصوص وإخراجها على الوجه اللائق بها وبأصحابها... إلخ. ولسنا ندّعي أنّه "فوق النقد"، أو نزعم له العصمة من الزلل، كما قد يظنّ ظانّ، أو كما قد يوهم به إيماء صاحب النظرات. لكن ممّا لا ريب فيه أنّ العزم على نقده يقتضي استكمال العدّة، ونُبل المقصد، والتحوّط في القراءة والنقد على السواء.
وقبل ذلك كلّه، لا بدّ أن تكون للنقد علّة أو غاية. فما هي الغاية من نقد تحقيق أسرار البلاغة؟ هبنا وقفنا على نقد التحقيق الوقتَ اللازم، بِعُدّة كاملة وكفاءة مستوفاة، ثم خلصنا إلى رصد عدد من الهفوات، أو الهنات، أو الأخطاء، تذوب في بحر حسناته ولا يلتفت إليها أهلُ هذا الشأن. ماذا عسانا نجني من ذلك؟ وما هي الإضافة المرجوّة من هذا الجهد؟
إنّني لعلى يقين أنّه لو تفرّغ جهبذ منصف لقراءة تحقيق أبي فهر السنوات ذوات العدد، لخلص إلى عدد محصور من الهفوات، ولصنَّفها إلى: متنازَع فيه، وهو الغالب؛ ومقطوع بخطئه، وهو نادر، وسببه السهو الذي يعرفه كل من يتعاطى هذا الفن، لا ما أوهمنا به الحميدي من اعتداد أبي فهر بذكائه والسعي إلى إبرازه ولو بطمس المتن وتشويهه!
وهذا المسعى قد يتعاطاه مَن بورك في وقته، فوجد له متّسَعًا. وقصاراه: الوصول إلى استدراكات معدودة محدودة، لا تنقص من جبل شامخ في دنيا التحقيق اسمه: محمود شاكر. أما والحال الغالبة على معظم المشتغلين بهذا الفن غير ذلك، فإنّك تجدهم يسجّلون استدراكاتهم على نسخهم، أو يشيرون إليها عرَضًا في مجالسهم، أو يتناولون البعض منها في كتاباتهم، إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أقول هذا لأؤكّد لصاحب النظرات أنه لم يكتشف القمر بنظراته، بل الحديث عن بعض هفوات الشيخ متداوَل بين تلاميذه ومحبّيه والأوفياء لمنهجه، قبل خصومه وحاسديه. والجامع بين هؤلاء وأولئك من المنصفين أنّه لم يجرؤ أحد منهم على اتخاذ تلك الهفوات سُلّما للتطاول عليه، أو ذريعةً للتشكيك في علمه أو منهجه. وقد قرأنا لخصوم الشيخ افتراءات على طبعه، أو أفكاره، أو مواقفه السياسة؛ لكنّنا لم نجد أحدًا شكّك في علمه، أو استيعابه للغة العربية، أو أمانته، بشكل فجّ مبتذل قاصر متنطّع كالذي صدمنا به صاحب النظرات.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وآفة نظرات الحميدي أنه ترك السّنَن اللاحب، وسلك طريقا يغمض؛ وهذا مِن ضَعف الرأي، على حدّ عبارة الإمام الجرجاني. إذ رأيناه لم ينتبه إلى هفوات لا تقبل النزاع، والتفت إلى مواطن تظل كلّها محلّ نظر، لارتباطها بمراجعة الأصول المعتمدة. وفي التحقيق مواضع هي أوْلَى بالتنبيه عليها من تلك التي تشبّث بها صاحبنا. ولن أشير إلى جميع ما اهتديتُ إليه منها، أو ما دلّني عليه أستاذتي؛ لا كتمانًا للعلم، أو ضنّا به على غير أهله، بل لاقتناعي أنّها لا تؤثّر البتّة على القراءة السليمة لمتن الكتاب، ولتفويت الفرصة على مَن يجعلون مِن سقطات الأكابر جسرًا لهدم تراثهم وتراث الأمّة.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسأكتفي بذكر مثال واحد، ليدرك أخونا الحميدي الفرقَ بين المتنازَع فيه وما لا يقبل النزاع:
يقول الجرجاني في "أسرار البلاغة"، بقراءة محمود شاكر:
" ومثالُه قول لبيد: 
وغدَاةَ ريحٍ قد كَشَفْتُ وقِرَّةٍ ** إذ أَصبحَتْ بيَدِ الشَّمالِ زِمامُها 
وذلك أنه جعل للشمال يدًا، ومعلوم أنه ليس هناك مُشار إليه يمكن أن تُجرَى اليد عليه، كإجراء "الأسد" و"السيف" على الرجل في قولك "انبرَى لي أسدٌ يَزْئِرُ" و"سللتُ سيفا على العدوّ لا يُفَلُّ"، = و"الظباءِ" على "النساء" في قوله:
* الظباءِ الغِيدِ *" (ص 45)
في مطبوعة الشيخ رشيد رضا (ص 34) تقرأ: " في قوله "من الظباء الغيد"
وقد أورد العبارة وكأنها جزء من كلام مرسل. وهذا خطأ، لكنه ليس بالفاحش الذي يشهّر لأجله بالمحقق.
وفي الحاشية رقم 2 في الصفحة 45 من تحقيق الشيخ محمود شاكر نقرأ:
"في المخطوطة والمطبوعتين: "من الظباء الغيد"، وزيادة "من" خطأ مفسد، والصواب ما أثبت، وهو في قصيدة البحتري في ديوانه، يقول أول القصيدة:
شُغْلان من عَذْلٍ ومن تَفنِيدِ --- ورَسِيسُ حُبٍّ طارِفٍ وتلِيدِ
وَأَمَا وأَرْآم الظباء، لقد نأتْ --- بهواكَ أرْآم الظباءِ الغيدِ".
وهنا بيت القصيد!
إذ التفت ذهن الشيخ إلى تلك القصيدة من ديوان البحتري، لأنّها أوّل قصيدة في قافية الدال، فتوقّف عندها. وظَنّها الموضع الوحيد المتضمّن عبارة "الظباء الغيد"، فجزَم أنّ "مِن" زيادةٌ من الناسخ، وحَكَم أنّها خطأ مُفسِد.
وبمراجعة ديوان البحتري، نجد له قصيدةً مطلعُها:
مَنْ عَذِيري مِن الظّباء الغِيدِ --- ومُجِيري مِن ظُلْمهنّ العَتِيدِ
ورقم القصيدة في الديوان بتحقيق حسن كامل الصيرفي هو: 286. وهي مثبَتة أيضًا في طبعتَي البرقوقي والجوائب.
وهي التي أرادها الجرجاني.
وبهذا يتبيّن أنّ "مِن" ليست مقحمة في المخطوط ولا زائدةً، بل هي في موضعها الذي أراده البحتريّ والجرجانيّ على السواء.
ولو أحببنا استعارة أسلوب الشيخ، لقلنا: "وهذا هو الصواب المحض". وقد قلنا...

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكلّما وقعت عيني على هفوة من هذا الجنس لأكابر المحقّقين، ابتسمتُ ودعوتُ لهم بالخير؛ إذ لولا نهجهم الصارم في نقد النصوص وتقويمها، لما اهتدى بعضنا إلى الاستدراك عليهم. فالفضل يعود إليهم أوّلاً وأخيرًا؛ وهذا من فضل الله عليهم، رحمهم الله.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنت لو تأمّلت حاشية الشيخ محمود شاكر على كلام الجرجاني، لأدركت صرامته ودقّته في قراءة النصوص، وتفانيه في ردّها إلى أصولها. وبيان ذلك أنّ قول الشيخ عبد القاهر: "و"الظباء" على "النساء" في قوله: "من الظباء الغيد"، ما كان ليستوقف أيّ محقّق. ولو تركه كما ورد، دون تعليق أو تخريج، لما ليم على ذلك. ولكن هيهات أن يستهوي هذا "النمطُ السهل" أبا فهر. فقد لفتت انتباهه "من"، وحضورها أعطى للعبارة موسيقى ألحقتها بالشعر، فقاده حدسُه إلى أنّها جزء من بيت شعري. فعاد إلى ذاكرته الشعرية، ولعلّه راجع دواوين كلّ الشعراء الذين سبقوا عصر الجرجاني. واهتدى إلى البحتري. ولولا حدسه، وجهده، ثم اجتهاده، لما صحّ لمستدرك أن يهتدي إلى البيت الصحيح الذي اجتزأ منه الشيخ عبد القاهر.
وما هذا بمستغرَب من رجلٍ استوقفته إشارة الجرجاني إلى "قوم لهم نباهة وصيت" في "دلائل الإعجاز"، وظلّ يتساءل عن حقيقتهم ما يقارب الثلاثين عامًا، إلى أن طُبع جزءٌ من "المغني" للقاضي عبد الجبّار، فتيقّنَ أنه هو المقصود، لا غير!
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

. وقد أقرّها الشيخ منصور مهران. وإذا أقرّ الشيخ منصور أمرًا له تعلّق بهذا الفنّ، لم يسع المنصِف إلاّ أن يقول: آمين!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذه خلاصة لائمتي للأخ الحميدي:
_ تسرّع في خوضه هذا الخِضَمّ. ولو تأنّى لجاء منه الخير المرتجى.
_ لم يتزوّد بما يكفي لنقد التحقيق من أدوات لغوية ومعرفية وإجرائية تتعلّق بأصول فن التحقيق وضوابطه ومناهجه.
_ أظهر جرأةً شنيعة في نقده لعلَم مِن أعلام العربية وفذّ مِن أفذاذ التحقيق. وهذا مِن شأنه أن يحجب عنه كنوز ولطائف هذا الفن؛ إذ استصغار الأكابر في أيّ فن عاقبته الحرمان.
_ كلّ الذي تعرّض له بالنقد يتعلّق بمواضع صرّح الشيخ شاكر فيها بمخالفته لأصول الكتاب. وكان على الناقد أن يتساءل بدءًا: لماذا فعل الشيخ ذلك؟ أو: ما الذي اضطرّه إلى ركوب هذا المركب؟ ولو اهتدى إلى الجواب، لأعفانا من كثيرٍ مِن "نظراته"، ولصاغ ما تبقّى منها بأسلوب يتفق ومناهج النقد وعباراته.
_ خلَتْ كلّ اعتراضاته مِن حجج مقنعة؛ بل لفّها في عبارات فضفاضة موهمة، لا تفي بغرض قائلها، بله غرض قارئها. وكان في كلّ مرة يعيدنا إلى ما جاء في المطبوعتين، فيتغزّل بحسن اتّساقه، ويهجو ما اقترحه الشيخ محمود شاكر. وكأنه يكفي قولك عن كلام ما إنه خطأ ليصبح خطأ في أعين الناس! وردّ كلام جبل شامخ في دنيا اللغة والتحقيق لا يكتفى فيه بالإحالة إلى "مختار الصحيح"، وبشكل مختزَل فيه إخلال بالأمانة العلمية التي ثار صاحبنا للدفاع عنها!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وخلاصة الخلاصة أننا إزاء أمثال نظرات أخينا الحميدي في نقد فحول المحققين نستعير منهج المحامي "جاك فيرجيس" في مرافعاته عن القضايا العادلة، وترجمَتُه: "منهج القطيعة". وهذا تنزيلُه على ما نحن فيه:
دعواك ضد الشيخ مرفوضة جوهرًا وشكلاً. وذلك لعدّة أسباب، أهمّها: عدم أهلية المدّعي، قصور الدعوى، إخلالها بالأشكال الإجرائية المعتمدة، سواء في اللغة أو المنهج.
فإذا أردت أن تناقَش نظراتك نقاشا علميًّا، صغها أوّلاً صياغة علميّة. واحرص على أن تكون مستوعبةً للكتاب كلّه، مستوفيةً لشروط النقد الجادّ، ملتزمة بأسلوب علمِيّ.
إذا التزمت بذلك، ورأينا فيك شروط الناقد الجاد، صحّ منّا النظر الجادّ في نقدك والتعقيب بما له أو عليه. أمّا أن تسرد مواطن دوّختك من تحقيق الشيخ، ثم تسخّفها بغير علم لتستفز غيرك عساه يضيء لك ما كمن من أسرارها؛ فهذا ممّا لا يستحق الرد، لأنه غير ملتزم بشروط النقد.
وقد يرِد على بالك أنّ هذا الجواب ضربٌ من الحيدة... كما قد تقول في نفسك: لو استطاعوا الرد عليّ لفعلوا، فسكوتهم دليل على عجزهم، وتأكيد على أنّي على حق في نظراتي.. فإذا ورد على بالك ذاك الجواب، أو قلت في نفسك مثل هذا الكلام، فثق أنّك لم تستوعب بَعْد ما سبق تقريره.
ولأزيل عنك كل شك أو ارتياب إزاء هذه المسألة، أعدك بمناقشة نظراتك المتعلّقة بثلاثة مواطن ممّا ذكرت؛ لا لإثبات أنّك أخطأت فيها أو أصبت، فهذه مزلّة لن أنزلق فيها،  بل لتبيين منهج الشيخ وتعليل لجوئه إلى مخالفة الأصل في بعض المواضع من تحقيقاته.
وأرجو أن تتحلّى بالصبر، لأنني لن أحرّر ما وعدتك به إلا بعد أسبوع، بإذن الله؛ إذ لنا في شؤوننا الخاصة نظراتٌ أخرى، ولكلٍّ نظراته...
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.
(يتبع...) + (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)
*** خاتمة ***

"اعلمْ أنّ البلاء والداءَ العياء أنْ ليس عِلمُ "التحقيق" بالذي تستطيع أن تُفهِمَه مَن شئتَ ومتى شئتَ، وأنْ لستَ تملك من أمرك شيئا حتى تظفر بمن له طبع إذا قدحْتَه وَرِي، وقلبٌ إذا أَرَيتَه رأى. فأمّا وصاحبُك مَن لا يَرى ما تريه ولا يهتدي للذي تهديه، فأنت معه كالنافخ في الفحم من غير نار، وكالملتمس الشمّ مِن أخشم. وكذلك لا يفهَم هذا البابَ مَن لم يؤتَ الآلةَ التي بها يفهم، إلا أنّه إنّما يكون البلاء إذا ظَنّ العادم لها أنه قد أوتيها، وأنّه ممّن يَكمُل لِلحكم ويصحّ منه القضاء. فجَعَل يَخبط ويقول القولَ لو عَلِم غِبَّه لاستحيا منه."
*(دليل الدليل)*

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> أستطيع أن أعود إلى حياتى التى أفسدتها علىَّ قبلُ وإلى امتحاناتى التى أوشك أن أرسب فيها بسبب هذه الفتنة التى حدثت والتى ما كانت إلا بسبب الكثير من التهاون بما يلقى إلى الناس من غير تقدير للعواقب فغفر الله لك ما تسببت فيه وسامح من انضم إلى إلى فسطاطك متهاونا ومن غير نظر ورحم الله أبا فهر ورضى عنه


الأخ إبراهيم الشناوي
وفَّقك الله في امتحاناتك، وأنالَك ما تريد، وجعلك طبيبا ماهرًا حاذقًا في الطب، كما أشهد لك أنك ماهر في كتابتك الأدبية.
وما كان ينبغي لك أن تحبس وتكتم كل هذا الألم في نفسك، وتسكت إلى أن تتجاوز المشاركات في الموضوع (مائة) مشاركة .... يعني حرام عليك نفسك ...  :Smile: 
ثم جئت بعد المشاركات المائة لتثور على الأخ الحميدي وعلى من انضم إلى فسطاطه - تَعنيني - مزايدًا على المحبة والتبجيل للعلامة (محمود محمد شاكر) أخي العلامة المحدث (أحمد محمد شاكر) .... 
فأقول لك: هوِّن عليك أخي؛ فالمقامات محفوظة، ولن يغضَّ شيء مما في هذا الموضوع من قدر العلامة المحقق، ولا أنا جحدت فضله أو قللتُ.... وإنما كلّ ما سبق مدارسة، تذكرة للعاقل ومنبهة للغافل.
مع أنك مشكورٌ في محبتك للرجل، وثنائك عليه، وحفظِك له ما أسداه إلى الأمة بوقوفه في وجه المستشرقين وتلاميذهم.



> ولا بد بعد هذه النفثة أن أشارك فى النظر فى نظراتك من غير حيف عليك ولا ميل إلي الشيخ -رحمه الله ورضى عنه - ولكن لضيق وقتى وشغلى بالامتحانات فإنى سأنظر فى أول مشاركة وآخر مشاركة فإلى أن أنظر فيهما فإنى أدعو الله لى ولك ولمن مال إلى فسطاطك بالهداية والمغفرة وحب الحق وأهله 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وننتظر منك النظر في تلك النظرات من غير حيف ولا ميل، ولا تلميح إلى الفسطاط  :Smile:

----------


## الحُميدي

لي عودة لنفثات الأخ دإبراهيم الشناوي، والتي هيجتْ نفثات (وفلتات) الأخ الواحدي..، 

فلله الحمد الذي جعل اعتذاري مفتاحا لقيود كبلت تلك النفثات، ولعل المُقام (وكذا الكلام) سيحلو..، :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## الواحدي

* تصويب للمشاركة رقم: 108:




> . وقد أقرّها الشيخ منصور مهران. وإذا أقرّ الشيخ منصور أمرًا له تعلّق بهذا الفنّ، لم يسع المنصِف إلاّ أن يقول: آمين!
> [/color]


والكلام جاء مبتور الأوّل، كما هو واضح. وكنت أدخلتُ تعديلاً على المشاركة، فحذفتُ سهوا رأس النص. وتمامه:

"وليس في النيّة استصغار أمر "نظرات" أخينا الحميدي، أو التهوين من كفاءته وعلمه، أو التثبيط من عزيمته؛ لكن وددت لو تأمّل مليًّا ملاحظات الأخ عادل بن حزمان (رقم 51). وقد أقرّها الشيخ منصور مهران. وإذا أقرّ الشيخ منصور أمرًا له تعلّق بهذا الفنّ، لم يسع المنصِف إلاّ أن يقول: آمين!"

----------


## خزانة الأدب

ما أعجب المصادفات! 
بعيداً عن الجدل، ولكن في صميم الموضوع!
كنتُ أحضرتُ طبعات الأسرار إلى غرفة الجلوس لأجل هذا الموضوع، فلما نظرت في ص 391 من طبعة الشيخ لأجل كلمة (يهرف)، وجدتُ أنني استدركت بقلمي شيئاً على الشيخ في الصفحة التي بعدها 392 !
فلننظر ما هو!

استشهد عبدالقاهر بقول الشاعر:
أتيناهمُ من أيمن الشقّ عندهم *** ويأتي الشقيَّ الحَيْنُ من حيث لا يدريفكتب الشيخ في الحاشية: غاب عني موضعه وقائله.
وكتبتُ أنا في أيمن الصفحة: شتيم بن خويلد الحيوان 5/516

والشيخ يخرِّج الأشعار أحياناً بمثل هذه العبارة، فيقول: أذكر البيت ولا أعرف مكانه.
فبدا لي، والحاسوب أمامي، أن أمتحن علم الشيخ وتحقيقه وتخريجه وذاكرته!
كما امتحنوا حفظ البخاري!
فلعل الشيخ توهَّم أن البيت نادر وهو مشهور سائر!
أو غاب الموضع عنه وهو يوجد في عشرات المواضع!
وليس لهذا الامتحان موضع أحسن من هذا المقام!

فلم أجد في (موسوعة الشعر العربي)، وفيها أمهات كتب التراث، مورداً لهذا البيت إلا كتاب الحيوان!
فرحم الله أبا فهر، وبرَّد مضجعه، وأسبغ عليه شآبيب الرحمة والرضوان!
كأنما زُويت له كتب التراث، أو جُمعت له في ذاكرته، فعلم أن البيت إنما يوجد في موضع واحد، ولم يذكر ما هو!

----------


## الحُميدي

الحوْرُ بعد الكوْرِ !!
 
 
فقد قال شيخنا العلامة أديب العلماء وعالم الأدباء محمد بن الأمين بوخبزة -شفاه الله وحفظه-، في مطلع قصيدة، وأكتفي بصدر البيت:

 ومن العجائب والعجائب جمة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ... ((ثم ذكر عجيبة)

 وإن حال صاحبي -وأخي- الواحدي مع هاته "النظرات" من تيك العجائب الجمة، فقد قال معتذرا في المشاركة رقم: (98)
اقتباس:



> وإنّي لأعتذر إليك أيضًا عن كل لفظ سطرتُه وأشعَرَك بالسوء.



وكأني به عضَّ أنملتيْهِ تحسُّرا وتندُّما على اعتذراه، فهرول لينقُض ما أبرمه، ويحُلَّ ما أحكمَه، ويسْتَرِدَّ ما أسْلمَه، 

أو كأني بصاحبي -وهو المتؤدِّب- أنستَه "نفثات" أخينا الشناوي اعتذاري للشيخ -رحمه الله-ومن شايعه، فهيَّجتْ بلباله، وأقلقتْ باله، فأربى على الشناوي، وعلى صاحب "الكاوي"، بل على مؤلِّف "المداوي"، 

فكان كالمعتذر بوجه تعلوه إشراقة، وابتسامة برَّاقة، حتى إذا طَمِع في الدنو والاقتراب، وصاقبك مصاقبة الحِب للأحباب، رأى في الغدر نبعا صافيا، فهرع إليه ساعيا، فلم يغادر صاحبَه إلى بعد أن شفى نفسه بـ"طعنات" الغادر،

وكأني بكَ أعدتَ النظر في تلك "النظرات"، فعاودتك الضغينة والموجدة، فحرَّكتْ من صدركَ كوامنه، وأثارتْ من غَيظكَ ساكنَه، فطفقتَ تُعكِّر من هذا الموضوع جَوَّه، وتُزيح بمرارة "ثرثرتك" حُلوَه،

ولنعُد لاعتذراك لي "الهش" و"الراشي": فقد ظلمتَ نفسك عندما أرغمتها على الاعتذار لي وهي غير راضية، فما كان منها -بسبب إرغامك- إلا الانتكاس، 
وكيف يَقِرُّ قرارها، ويُشْرِقُ نهارها، وذاك الاعتذار لم ينبعت من صادق خوالجها، وخالص لواعجها؟، وكيف تثبُتُ على شيء تلفُظُه لفْظ صاحب الوليمة للطُّفيلي الدخيل،؟

ولكن اعتذاري لك عما بدر مني من إساءة، كان عن طيب خاطر وهناءة، لا زلتُ مُجددا له إن اقتضى الأمر ذلك، والله يشهد على صدق مقالتي،

وكذا اعتذاري للشيخ -رحمه الله- فقد آمنتْ وصدَّقتْ به جوانحي، قبل أن تقيده جوارحي، فقلتَ حينها في المشاركة رقم: (98): 
اقتباس:



> بارك الله فيك، أخي الحميدي. وهكذا كان الظن بك.


وكان القصد من الاعتذار من تلك الألفاظ الحادة والعبارات الغليظة التي بدرت مني، أن أخلص لناقشك الموعود، حيث قلتَ في المشاركة رقم: (94):
اقتباس:



> وعندئذ يصفو الجوّ، وتعود المذاكرة إلى ما كان ينبغي أن تبدأ به؛ بعلمٍ، وعن العلم.



فلماذا الجفا بعد الصفا ؟،
وكنتَ الجدير بالذب عن صفاء الجو، لا المُعكِّر لصفائه (الذي دعوتَ إليه) ؟
ثم أخلفتَ وما وَفَيت..،!!
نعم، أبديتَ القناعة والرضا بما أبديتُ من اعتذار، ولكن أتتْ مشاركاتكَ مُبديةً لما خلف الأستار، مفصحةً عما يخالج مكمن الأفكار والأسرار، قاضية على قناعتك بالضَّعف، وعلى رضاك بالزيف !!
نفسَك فاصدُقْها قبل أن تصدُقني.

وحتى لا أطيل على الناظر، فإني أنبهكَ إلى عودة موعودة ، لم توفِ بها، بينما أقحمتَ نفسك فيما لا يعود عليك بطائل، وهي: 

عودتك لتلك "النظرات" بالرد والنقض ؟؟

وإني أدعوك لذلك أمام الناظرين،

وحتى يوضع الحقُّ في نِصابه، ويؤتَى الإنصاف من بابه، فإنني سأردف "ثرثرة" صاحبنا الواحدي، بردِّ مفصل، و أُوفِّيه كلاما بكلام، وقولا بقول، ونظما بنظم، وحرفا بحرف، حتى يلوح الصبح لذي العينين، ويتجلى الكذب والمين، 

وإنني قادر على أن أجرِّعه الغُصص، التي تشرِق بريقه، وتٌذهب بريقَه، وتورثه الهمَّ والحَزَن، وتطرد عن لواحظه الوسن، بقوارصي اللاذعة، و حرِّ ألفاظي اللاسعة، ولكنني أعدل عن تلك الترهات الضيقة، إلى السبيل الأمَم، في بيان شنيع أباطيله، وكذب أقاويله، التي رماني -ورامني- بها، حتى تتجلى للناظرين براءتي، وبُعدَ تلك التُّهم عن ساحتي، غير طاعن في شخص صاحبي ومتهمي الواحدي، بل بعلم وعن علم -كما قال هو-، إذ أنني اعتذرت من الإساءة إليه،ونعوذ بالله من الحور بعد الكور.

وبعدها ستستمرُّ "النظرات"..،

)...يتبع)

----------


## الحُميدي

ظَنٌّ أم ظَنَّيْن ؟!

أبدأ بالرَّقِمِ الرقْماء، والداهية الدهياء، التي أعظمتها وأكبرتها، وهي قول صاحبي الواحدي متهما نيتي وقصدي وغايتي من هذا الموضوع:



> والغاية في مقامنا هذا: الطعن في عِلم العلّامة محمود شاكر، وفهمه، ومنهجه. ولو أقسم صاحب النظرات بالأيمان المغلّظة أنه لم يرد ذلك ولا خطر بباله، لما سلّمنا له به، إذ كلامه المرقوم شاهد عليه.


لاأدر هل بنيتَ كلامك هذا على ظنك بي الذي صرَّحتَ به في المشاركة رقم: (98)، فقلتَ:




> بارك الله فيك، أخي الحميدي. وهكذا كان الظن بك.


 
وإني سائلك: كيف تغيَّر ظنك بي عند اتهامك لي بتلك العضيهة والأفيكة ؟
أم أن ظنك الأول بي نسختَه بظنِّ ثانٍ ؟
أبنْ للناظرين على أي الظنين يعتمدون ؟

وأقول: من يعلم أنه محاسب على قوله وفعله، لا يأتي ما أتيتَ، ولا يقترف ما اقترفت، وإلى الله تعالى مآلنا.

ولنذَرْ تناقض ظنيك، ولنعرِّج على تُهمتك:

فبماذا أدفع عني تلك التهمة، والأيمان المغلظة ليست بمجدية ؟ 
أي أن صاحبها كاذب مُكذَّبٌ قبل وبعد إتيانه بها !

ولكن لنَعُد إلى كلامي المرقوم (كما نبهنا عليه الواحدي):

المشاركة الأولى، قلتُ:




> *سأنقلها -أي التنبيهات على أخطاء المحقق - طلبا للإفادةو الإنباه ، و راجيا النوال من عند الله ، و سائلا الرحمة لي و للمحقق يومالتلاق.*


قد صرَّحتُ بقصدي وغايتي، وهذا من كلامي المرقوم الذي نبه عليه الواحدي.

المشاركة الثانية، قلتُ:




> لما يسر الله لي الوقوف على كتاب "أسرار البلاغة" للشيخ الإمام عبد القاهرالجرجاني -رحمه الله-،بتحقيق الشيخ العلامة الأديب محمود شاكر -رحمهالله-،اغتبطت بهذا العلق النفيس و سررت به، و قرأته قراءى المشوق إلى لقطدرره و فوائده، و الشغوف بحمع شعث غرره و عوائده، و أثناء تيك القراءة،ألفيت بعض الأخطاء في التحقيق ، منها ما أقطع بخطئه و اعوجاجه، و منها ماأرجح كونها كذلك، لعدم وقوفي على النسخ المخطوطة للكتاب،و وقوع هذهالأخطاء في تحقيقات الأكابر، ليس بمنقص من أقدارهم، و لا بغامز في صحةأنظارهم، و لكن الجواد المجلي يكبو، والسيف العضب ينبو، و نسأل الله تعالىالعصمة من الزلل و الخلل، و الإخلاص في القول و العمل.


هل هذا كلام شخص متلبِّس بتلك التُّهمة التي نسجها صاحبي الواحدي ؟
وذاك من كلامي المرقوم الذي نبه عليه الواحدي،

وقلتُ في المشاركة رقم: (32):

 


> و للشيخ محمود شاكر رحمه الله على تراث الأمة أفضال و أثاريد لا يجازيه عنها إلا الله تعالى.



وهذا من كلامي المرقوم المنبَّه عليه، فهل تلك البَهتية تصح على من هذا كلامه المرقوم؟

وقلتُ في المشاركة رقم: (83):




> وبخصوص تقديس النسخ، فليس كما ذهب بك ظنك، فالمواطن المتعقبة على الشيخ رحمه الله بينتْ أن ذكاءه وذوقه في تلك المواطن لم يكن بالصائب، كما بينت أن ما ظنه غير "صواب" أو "جيد" أو "لا معنى له" في الأصول المعتمدة هو الصحيح، كما أنني أميل إلى ذوق وذكاء الشيخ رحمه الله في تحقيقه لـ"أسرار البلاغة" في مواطن عديدة، منها:





> الموطن الأول: قال المؤلف (ص:73): " ...حتى ينبئ عن مساواة ما في إحدى الكفتين [ما في] الأخرى،" قال المحقق:" ما بين القوسين: زيادة يقتضيها السياق". الموطن الثاني: قال المؤلف (ص: 125): "ونحن بنوع من التسهُّل والتسامح". قال المحقق:" في المطبوعتين: ((التسهيل والتسامح))، والأجود ما أثبت". الموطن الثالث: قال المؤلف (ص:179):" وفتحت باب التفاضُل". قال المحقق: " في المطبوعتين: (باب التفاصيل) وفي المخطوطة كتب: (باب التفاضيل)، ووضع ضمة على الضاد المعجمة، والذي أثبته هو الصواب المحض. وغيرها من المواضع، التي أرى أن ذوق وذكاء المحقق رحمه الله كان مصيبا، ولكن الكمال لله وحده.




وهذا من كلامي المرقوم المنبَّه عليه، فهل من يطعن في علم وفهم وذكاء رجل يتبع علمه وفهمه وذكاءه ؟؟

ولعل للناظر أن يقول: لكنك في المواطن التي سُقتها شدَّدتَ القول، وقسوتَ في الرد، ولم تلن العبارة.

فأقول: هذا صحيح، وقد قلتُ معتذرا لنفسي في ذلك، في المشاركة رقم: (15):




> هذه "النظرات" لا تخل من أدب ، و إن شيبت بحِدة و شدة، و لعل برد الانتصار لهذا الكتاب الجليل في بابه و لصاحبه، يغالب وقع تلك العبارات الممزوجة بالقسوة و الحدة، و هذا يحتاج لمنصف لا غير ...،
> 
> و كذا الغيرة على التراث، و أما حبي لذاك الإمام فله بذور غرست منذ بلغت ست عشرة سنة، عندما ابتدأت دراسة البلاغة بضروبها




ثم أعقبت ذلك باعتذار للشيخ -رحمه الله- ومحبيه قائلا في المشاركة رقم: (96):




> إني أعتذر للشيخ -رحمه الله- ولتلامذته، ومحبيه، مما قلتُه في حق تحقيقه (أو قراءته) بغير بحق، وكذا أعتذر من بعض ألفاظي الحادَّة، ونسأله تعالى العصمة من الخلل والزلل.




فها هو ذا كلامي الذي يشهد على اتهام صاحبي الواحدي (وهو الذي نبهنا عليه) بالكذب والزور، وإني أبرأ إلى الله مما اتهمني به، وهو العليم سبحانه بأن ذاك القصد لم يطرُق خاطري قط، ولكني أكِل أمر مُتَّهمي إليه سبحانه وتعالى

----------

